# Sticky  Schools in Dubai



## Elphaba

There is a large number of schools, both primary and secondary in Dubai. Some offer the British curriculum, some an International one (often with the Baccalaureate at age 18) and a couple run on the American system. Others are largely for children from India or Pakistan, or other nationalities, so there is a school for everyone. Ones marked MOE are run directly by the Ministry of Education with lessons in Arabic

Schools are overseen by the Knowledge & Human Development Authority (KHDA) and you will find a lot is useful information on their website.

The link below lists all schools showing their current rating and a link to the inspection report.

Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Reports



School fees for primary/elementary school will cost you a MINIMUM of AED 30,000 per child ( older children about Dhs 50- 60,000 Dhs a year) - not including uniforms, extracurricular activities or transport. Schools here can have a waiting list, so you may want to reguster with more than one. There will be a registration fee too, but according to KHDA this may nto be more than Dhs 500. 



Some other useful links

BSME: British Schools in the Middle East 
BSME: British Schools in the Middle East 

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz
http://www.dubaikidz.biz/schools.html

Schools and Universities in Dubai
UAE schools

-


----------



## oh!

Well there are quite a few schools below the 30K AED per year mark as well.

There's GEM's Winchester based near the Jebel Ali Gardens, it apparently charges between 12,000 and 18,000 AED per year per child (if I remember correctly). It has an indian administration but quite a few western teachers (as per their website) and quite a few western children.

Besides this there are quite a few indian schools which are in the range of 1,000 AED per month.

However, supporting the info Elphaba has posted above, all the top rated schools start off at a minimum of 30,000 AED a year per child. But for those who truly cannot afford these schools for their children, don't lose hope as I mentioned above, there are cheaper alternatives as well.


----------



## KadijaT

Do expates have to use private schools? They can't use arabic public schools?


----------



## Elphaba

KadijaT said:


> Do expates have to use private schools? They can't use arabic public schools?


As far as I am aware there is no legal reason why expat children could not attend a state school, if there are places, they accept the cultural and religious restrictions and speak fluent Arabic. The schools are government funded for UAE nationals, so even if they would accept an expat child, they could charge. 

You should also consider that the curriculum may not be helpful should they then want to complete their education in a country with a different style of education, such as US or British curriculum, or IB.

-


----------



## KadijaT

Elphaba said:


> As far as I am aware there is no legal reason why expat children could not attend a state school, if there are places, they accept the cultural and religious restrictions and speak fluent Arabic. The schools are government funded for UAE nationals, so even if they would accept an expat child, they could charge.
> 
> You should also consider that the curriculum may not be helpful should they then want to complete their education in a country with a different style of education, such as US or British curriculum, or IB.
> 
> -


Ok, public schools wil be ot of the question then, since we don't speak arabic.


----------



## bonk

Elphaba said:


> As far as I am aware there is no legal reason why expat children could not attend a state school, if there are places, they accept the cultural and religious restrictions and speak fluent Arabic. The schools are government funded for UAE nationals, so even if they would accept an expat child, they could charge.
> 
> You should also consider that the curriculum may not be helpful should they then want to complete their education in a country with a different style of education, such as US or British curriculum, or IB.
> 
> -


The authorities have changed their minds a couple of times over the years - expat Arabs were allowed to attend government schools, then they were not. Currently I think they are. A few years ago I thought the fees for expats at state schools were about AED 6000 per year.

Yes, state schools educate in Arabic mostly, and the curriculum is unlikely to be recognised for anything much outside the UAE. Many UAE parents send their children to private schools so they learn in English and get a more international education.

Latifa and Rashid schools are government run, in English, and offer UK qualifications. But you'd have to be an influential Emirati or a teacher at the school to have any chance of getting your children enrolled.


----------



## Andy Capp

The inspection reports summary...

Here

Some Schools that are often mentioned...

School Name - 2009-2010 2008-2009

GEMS Wellington International School	- Outstanding Good
Kings Dubai School Outstanding Outstanding
Dubai English Speaking College	Good Good
Dubai English Speaking School	Good Good
Emirates International School - Jumeirah Good Acceptable
GEMS Jumeriah Primary School Good Good
GEMS Royal Dubai School Good Acceptable
GEMS Wellington Primary School	Good Good
GEMS World Academy	Good Acceptable
Jebel Ali Primary School	Good Good
Jumeirah College	Good Outstanding
Jumeirah English Speaking School	Good Outstanding
Jumeirah English Speaking School - Arabian Ranches	Good Outstanding
Raffles International School West Campus	Good Acceptable
Repton School Dubai	Good Good
The English College - Dubai	Good Good
The Sheffield Private School	Acceptable Acceptable

Further details on the KHDA's website


----------



## Ossy

bonk said:


> Latifa and Rashid schools are government run, in English, and offer UK qualifications. But you'd have to be an influential Emirati or a teacher at the school to have any chance of getting your children enrolled.


That has officially changed, only locals are allowed to go to Rashid and Latifa, oh and I graduated from there 

By the way I work at the KHDA so if you need any additional info don't hesitate.

Other than that, the rest here have given some good information to use.


----------



## mina1

Maybe someone can help me out in this situation, are students allowed to work as in for temporary promotion jobs ?? I mean students as in high school + like university students ? Because most of them have their visa in the name of student and its written student/not allowed to work ?? How is the effectiveness of this rule ?? 

Someone please clarify for me


----------



## bonk

There was a proposal to allow students to work part-time but I don't know if it has been implemented.


----------



## ajf2010

There is a section in the 'Explorer' book covering Dubai that deals with temporary placement work and names the department that would need to be contacted. Have not got the book with me otherwise I would be a bit more specific.


----------



## dallan

Andy Capp said:


> The inspection reports summary...
> 
> Here
> 
> Some Schools that are often mentioned...
> 
> School Name - 2009-2010 2008-2009
> 
> GEMS Wellington International School	- Outstanding Good
> Kings Dubai School Outstanding Outstanding
> Dubai English Speaking College	Good Good
> Dubai English Speaking School	Good Good
> Emirates International School - Jumeirah Good Acceptable
> GEMS Jumeriah Primary School Good Good
> GEMS Royal Dubai School Good Acceptable
> GEMS Wellington Primary School	Good Good
> GEMS World Academy	Good Acceptable
> Jebel Ali Primary School	Good Good
> Jumeirah College	Good Outstanding
> Jumeirah English Speaking School	Good Outstanding
> Jumeirah English Speaking School - Arabian Ranches	Good Outstanding
> Raffles International School West Campus	Good Acceptable
> Repton School Dubai	Good Good
> The English College - Dubai	Good Good
> The Sheffield Private School	Acceptable Acceptable
> 
> Further details on the KHDA's website


Dubai British School in the Springs went from Acceptable to Good


----------



## vastmassive

*It is possible to work when on family visa*



bonk said:


> There was a proposal to allow students to work part-time but I don't know if it has been implemented.


The rules are very complicated in most of the cases, however I have just started working for Al Yafaee Document Clearance Company in Dubai where I have been put through a course to learn all of this stuff. 
Students and family members as far as I am aware can work for companies as per there understanding of the situation (part time student). If you are on your father, mother or husbands visa you can work with their permission if you get a contract from the company and obtain a Labour Card from the ministry of Labour. There are more details involved in this process but it is possible. 
i would be more than happy to help if you get in touch with me.


----------



## tolkien

I work at an "international" school in the UAE. Not all "international" schools are equal, some are local schools that provide a curriculum derived from elsewhere. This means that English second language students are force fed through a program equivalent to their native speaking peers in situ. Typically second language speakers are at least 2 years behind their native speaking peers and forcing them through the same material based on age is frankly ludicrous and does not achieve results to anyone's satisfaction with the exception of the private company who hosts the fracas. Parents should be asking why is my ESL child doing the same curriculum as a native speaker of the same age; why am I being charged for access to the IB when my child does not have the competence required and what measures is the school taking to bridge the gap, why am I paying for year 12 IB when the most that can be achieved is lower level certification that students back in program of origin can do in Grade 10.
Essentially what is happening here is that private education is exploiting the naivety of parents and an abundant cash flow.


----------



## JuliaMWilson

I don't know if anyone can help - but which schools would be best for A Levels - my son is at the end of his first year at a college in England and we are thinking of moving him for the second year out here as my husband has a job here now.


----------



## Andy Capp

JuliaMWilson said:


> I don't know if anyone can help - but which schools would be best for A Levels - my son is at the end of his first year at a college in England and we are thinking of moving him for the second year out here as my husband has a job here now.


Dubai College. Most definitely.


----------



## Anna returning

Andy Capp said:


> Dubai College. Most definitely.


Absolutely and totally ... if he can get a place!!


----------



## JonStewart87

American School of Dubai all the way!!

I'm joining the staff this fall, looking forward to the city!


----------



## shells001

Hi,
Does anyone know anything about Al Ittihad private School Jumaira??? I have been offered a teaching job there? 
Cheers
Shells


----------



## bonk

It's better for teachers than the Al Mamzar branch if you're teaching boys. Girls section at Al Mamzar is ok, boys section isn't. Admin and management will probably be irritating to unpleasant to deal with going on past anecdotal accounts.

If you have other options, consider them before signing up for Al Ittihad.

Al Ittihad Private School Jumeirah
Al Ittihad School Mamzar


----------



## hinini

Hi!

I am a portuguese native speaker.I am 36 years old..I have a degree in English German languages,specialised in teaching..Is there the chance of applying for a job as a teacher of portuguese,english or german in Dubai?.

I must say that a vast experience since children to adult people.

I have been teaching since 1998.

Best regards,
Carmen Barbosa


----------



## bonk

hinini said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am a portuguese native speaker.I am 36 years old..I have a degree in English German languages,specialised in teaching..Is there the chance of applying for a job as a teacher of portuguese,english or german in Dubai?.
> 
> I must say that a vast experience since children to adult people.
> 
> I have been teaching since 1998.
> 
> Best regards,
> Carmen Barbosa


Maybe not Portuguese so much, but English and German possibly although schools are likely to prefer native speakers of those languages. Best way to find a good job is to apply directly to schools you want to teach at, or use one of the specialised teaching job agencies, or look in the TES or TIE.


----------



## farasha

how can you find/apply teaching jobs or jobs dealing with education in the government like KHDA,MOE. I would love to experience such a challenge..


----------



## farasha

does anyone know the salary offered at al ittihad mamzar for a kg1 teacher and what other benefits are offered? i have a second interview next week as the 1st interview went pretty well.
is it a stable school? im on husband sponsor..


----------



## bonk

farasha said:


> how can you find/apply teaching jobs or jobs dealing with education in the government like KHDA,MOE. I would love to experience such a challenge..


Contact them directly. Or consider ADEC - they were on a big recruitment drive for expat teachers and advisers for their PPP program..




farasha said:


> does anyone know the salary offered at al ittihad mamzar for a kg1 teacher and what other benefits are offered? i have a second interview next week as the 1st interview went pretty well.
> is it a stable school? im on husband sponsor..


O/seas hire probably gets salary+accommodation+flights+medical. But if you're on husband sponsorship then you'll only get salary. Wild guess is 6k-10k per month. They never had a reputation for being generous.


----------



## farasha

aight.. thanks lotssss


----------



## dbg

*Schools info*

Hello, new on here, spent a bit of time reading through the relevant posts before registering, now time for a question!

I just learned that i will be reassigned from my present location to Dubai, most likely arriving in early January, i have a 10 year old daughter and will need to find an International school ASAP for her, i have gone through most of the threads and can see that school places can be hard to get and applications should be submitted well in advance.

Does anybody have any recent experience, are there still long waiting lists even though i believe that many expats have recently left? has it got any easier to obtain places at short notice?
Her current school follows the US curiculum and i would prefer her to continue with this type of school, i have not contacted any schools yet, but will be doing so soon.

Thanks DBG.


----------



## shoeb

Good post quite informative for me thanks for this


----------



## tdzankl

dbg - We are in the process of moving to Dubai as well. I have 2 daughters, 7th and 4th Grade. I also wanted US/IB curriculum.
It looks like we will have a spot at the Dubai American Academy - I chose this over the American School of Dubai because of the IB diploma option because that was very important to me. If you are not concerned about the IB program, I believe ASD has a great reputation amongst the US curriculum schools, I have a friend with a younger child there that has been very happy.

Because it was really hard to wade through all the information about the schools and had concerns about getting 2 children placed in the same school, we ended up hiring the services of great educational consultant. She is a former teacher herself and has lived in Dubai for a number of years. She really has a good handle on the current issues going on with most of the schools and has personal relationships with the registrars. She has an extensive interview with you and looks over your child's school records to help you narrow down your options and then she does all the work from there - she filled out all the applications, "presented" our family to the schools of our choice...and she seemed to get us spots in waitlisted years. She really works on what is in the best interests for your child - I really was aprehensive about paying for this service...but I researched her and her references, and everyone I have come across has been more than satisfied with her services.

If you get to 5 posts and want to send me a message, I'd be happy to pass along her contact details if you are finding it difficult to get this done on your own.

Good luck! I should be arriving around the same time as you, and I have a 10 year old daughter as well! Maybe we can compare notes!


----------



## dbg

Tdzankl, thanks for that bit of info, i already have an application at DAA, waiting to hear back from them and hopefully on the wait list.

This has been a new experience for me, in the last 20 years all my other kids attended schools overseas, but i always worked in places were there were less expats and there was never a problem getting a place in a school and in some of the places i worked there was only one International school!

Thanks again for the info, i will see how i get on with my application, if i get to five posts i will be in touch, DBG.


----------



## drummondshelley

Don't go to Raffles International !


----------



## Jynxgirl

Shelley, just saying dont go here or there doesnt say a whole lot. A bit more info would probly help out those people looking at schools in the future.


----------



## drummondshelley

That's fair comment Jynxgirl. Apologies. Have had experience with child there - very disorganised, and high number of other parents complaining, teachers leaving. Just seemed a low level morale overall. Only my take though. Was pleased to find alternative.


----------



## Merapi

Hi All,

I am new in this forum and would like to seek some info about moving to Dubai.

I registered my daughter (7 yo) on wait list with JESS and was told that Kings Dubai is full for a two grader joining sometime in Feb/Mar 2011. I am now considering Choueifat and understand that this school is rated as good by KHDA. I also know that this school graduates attend top rated colleges in the US/UK. Can anyone please share their experience if this school is also good for a two-grader like my littel girl?

From Qatar,
Merapi


----------



## Ask One

My oldest goes to the English College on the SZR and I can highly reccomend it. I also have a co-worker who sends their children there. He particularly benefits from the school sports and is involved in the football team which plays in an inter-schools tournament and the yearly British Schools of the Middle East tournament. 

We've found that his confidence has really grown being around so many differnet nationalities, however most of the kids in his year seem to be British.


----------



## CatherineT

Ossy said:


> That has officially changed, only locals are allowed to go to Rashid and Latifa, oh and I graduated from there
> 
> By the way I work at the KHDA so if you need any additional info don't hesitate.
> 
> Other than that, the rest here have given some good information to use.


Hi,

Is Rashid and Latifa are very good schools in English and what is their curriculum? I would like to know the procedure of complaining about a school to KHDA? We went to enrol our daughter in Royal Dubai School after arriving from Australia and they abused our daughter and they lied to us about things to justify rejecting giving us a seat, although they had available seats in the grade we wanted and they said that she is doing well academically. They rejected her just because they think that she is emotionally affected because of the move from Australia to Dubai. They don’t want a child who might cry as they said. Do you think KHDA take actions and investigate in such complains?

Thanks,


----------



## webster1218

*Dubai British School*

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forum and was wondering if anyone has any information about The Dubai British School in Emirates Hills????

I have been offered a contract beginning in January, but have not signed it yet as I was looking for some feedback.

Thanks in advance


----------



## webster1218

*Dubai British School*

Hi everyone,
I am new to the forum and was wondering if anyone knows anything about the Dubai British school in Emirates Hills.
I have been offered a job, but waiting to get more info before I sign.
Thanks


----------



## Laowei

webster1218 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to the forum and was wondering if anyone knows anything about the Dubai British school in Emirates Hills.
> I have been offered a job, but waiting to get more info before I sign.
> Thanks


Can only offer advise from a point that both my kids go there, it seems to be doing well got moved from satisfactory to good on this years assesments, the headmatster seems a decent guy and all the teachers i have met seem happy at the school. Infracture structure is good there also. 

I have a very good friend who is a teacher in Shanghai who was so pee'd off with the place is leaving this xmas together with about 18 other teachers, which is a good measure of that schools management. I am not aware of any of my kids teachers leaving, so again 1 measure of DBS schools management.My kids are happy there, discipline is quite strong regarding homework being submitted on time and appearance of pupils, but thats not a critiscism

The teachers i have met seem a good mix of younger teachers gaining experience overseas and more experienced teachers. 

Good luck


----------



## webster1218

Thank you for the information......thats funny that you should talk about Shanghai, because I was in Korea for 2 years and saw alot of that same thing, so I am hoping that Dubai is better in that regard.

I haven't been able to get much information from the principal, but i have some questions I think you can help me with...
Do all the teachers speak English?
Are the grounds nice, as I will be living there, I have been in South America, so anything will probably look like the Hilton, lol
Is there area a good area to live in? I really can't find much about it on the internet, just maps and such!

Thank you for your time and hopefully I will meet you soon and your children!


----------



## gardengirl00

tdzankl said:


> dbg - We are in the process of moving to Dubai as well. I have 2 daughters, 7th and 4th Grade. I also wanted US/IB curriculum.
> It looks like we will have a spot at the Dubai American Academy - I chose this over the American School of Dubai because of the IB diploma option because that was very important to me. If you are not concerned about the IB program, I believe ASD has a great reputation amongst the US curriculum schools, I have a friend with a younger child there that has been very happy.
> 
> Because it was really hard to wade through all the information about the schools and had concerns about getting 2 children placed in the same school, we ended up hiring the services of great educational consultant. She is a former teacher herself and has lived in Dubai for a number of years. She really has a good handle on the current issues going on with most of the schools and has personal relationships with the registrars. She has an extensive interview with you and looks over your child's school records to help you narrow down your options and then she does all the work from there - she filled out all the applications, "presented" our family to the schools of our choice...and she seemed to get us spots in waitlisted years. She really works on what is in the best interests for your child - I really was aprehensive about paying for this service...but I researched her and her references, and everyone I have come across has been more than satisfied with her services.
> 
> If you get to 5 posts and want to send me a message, I'd be happy to pass along her contact details if you are finding it difficult to get this done on your own.
> 
> Good luck! I should be arriving around the same time as you, and I have a 10 year old daughter as well! Maybe we can compare notes!


I would love to have the information on the educational consultant. I've yet to reach five posts or I would have contacted you directly. We will be coming from the states with two children 15 & 11 and I need all the help I can get. 
Thanks so much!
Kristi


----------



## sandbox

Hello all... we have two children, 5yr and 2.5yr. We will be moving to Dubai soon and wondering if anyone with experience could shed some light on good primary and nursery schools near DSO area. We are leaning toward a British curriculum. The budget is 34,000 AED per year per child, and hopefully that will cover most of it. Also does anyone have any insight into pros and cons with US vs UK vs IB curriculum.
Thanks


----------



## Chittu

*Nursery Schools around Discovery Garden.*

Hi,
Can somebody help me in finding a nursery for my 2 and a half year old daughter. I stay in Discovery Garden. So I would also prefer in and around DG preferably where we can find some Indian children.


----------



## phuzz

Is there anyone who worked or has been working in Arab Unity School or the New Arab Unity School.Can u advise about management,salary,working conditions etc.


----------



## Dracula19148914

Cambridge International School Dubai!! Its the worst school in the whole universe!


----------



## karlzero

tdzankl said:


> dbg -
> 
> If you get to 5 posts and want to send me a message, I'd be happy to pass along her contact details if you are finding it difficult to get this done on your own.
> 
> G!


i'd be interested in her informations too please.
finding a school when we move during the school year is really the hardest part of the relocation!
thank you


----------



## Tracy67

Ive just been told that one of my two children have been accepted in DESS however the other child year 10 was told that the school finds that they will not be able to cater for his needs and that he could possibly disrupt the class.
My child has dyslexica as well Scopticsensitivity. He is also boarding on ADHA although he doesnt take medication for it. He has been excluded twice in the school he is in now but that was due to incidents out side school hours. My child has missed two yrs of school due to us moving around with the army.
We are trying to improve our lives and we need to know what school is likely to take my middle child and help him. I understand that schools want their results to be high and that people are paying good money but what happens to those children who are struggling of no fault of their own!!!
Surely a school is suppose to help all levels!!!!! Its a test to see if the teachers are able to teach. My middle child is a brilliant child one to one and yearns for acknowledgement and acceptance. I am quite disgusted at the response from DESS about only accepting one of our children. Its an important time for them both however middle child has been rejected ...Imagine what he must be feeling and thinking. This will not help his confidence or self belief!
My oldest daughter had a similar problem and because we moved alot she was in secondary school we decided to put her into a boarding school, this was the best thing ever, but the Army part paid for that. Now she is doing a degree for Graphic design and she is doing really well. Still she struggles but keeps trying.
Has anyone out there got any suggestions on how we can solve this. We had intended to live in Mirdif area.
Thank you in advance for your help 
regards 
Tracy x


----------



## Tracy67

Dracula19148914 said:


> Cambridge International School Dubai!! Its the worst school in the whole universe!


Why is that??


----------



## dollydoodah

Tracy67 said:


> Ive just been told that one of my two children have been accepted in DESS however the other child year 10 was told that the school finds that they will not be able to cater for his needs and that he could possibly disrupt the class.
> My child has dyslexica as well Scopticsensitivity. He is also boarding on ADHA although he doesnt take medication for it. He has been excluded twice in the school he is in now but that was due to incidents out side school hours.
> 
> 
> Tracy - I'm new to the forum and there's a chance my husband may be relocating to Dubai, so I've been researching and in a similar position. My daughter has ADHD, currently taking medication. Although she's in a mainstream school here in Lincolnshire, she is currently going through puberty and there's a chance she could grow out of it. However, we do struggle with her outbursts in class occasionally. I've got to the point where I think the best thing for her education is to homeschool her if we get to Dubai. I would get private tutors in to top up on the classes where she needs most help and would use our extra salary to try and give her a lifestyle where she learns not by book but by experience. She's very talented artistically and loves to travel and, well, live life. I think it could be the best thing for her if it comes off and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will. After a months' researching, I've accepted that there's not the level of support in Dubai that we have here in the UK but actually, it could turn out to be the best thing for my daughter anyway. Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Tracy67

dollydoodah said:


> Tracy67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just been told that one of my two children have been accepted in DESS however the other child year 10 was told that the school finds that they will not be able to cater for his needs and that he could possibly disrupt the class.
> My child has dyslexica as well Scopticsensitivity. He is also boarding on ADHA although he doesnt take medication for it. He has been excluded twice in the school he is in now but that was due to incidents out side school hours.
> 
> 
> Tracy - I'm new to the forum and there's a chance my husband may be relocating to Dubai, so I've been researching and in a similar position. My daughter has ADHD, currently taking medication. Although she's in a mainstream school here in Lincolnshire, she is currently going through puberty and there's a chance she could grow out of it. However, we do struggle with her outbursts in class occasionally. I've got to the point where I think the best thing for her education is to homeschool her if we get to Dubai. I would get private tutors in to top up on the classes where she needs most help and would use our extra salary to try and give her a lifestyle where she learns not by book but by experience. She's very talented artistically and loves to travel and, well, live life. I think it could be the best thing for her if it comes off and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will. After a months' researching, I've accepted that there's not the level of support in Dubai that we have here in the UK but actually, it could turn out to be the best thing for my daughter anyway. Hope this helps in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> I too live in the Lincolnshire area so we could live near by one another...
> Yes I totally agree with you, we might have to consider the homeschooling with tutors as my boy is at GCSE stage. I think also my boys need to get away from this environment and experience a good life out in Dubai, yes they are strict out there but not a bad thing, however their ethos is humility, common mannars and respect for others. This is how I was brought up and how Britain use to be, but not any more. Moving to this area in Lincolnshire has ruined my kids so I will do what ever it takes to get them a better life.
> Maybe we can keep in touch and possibly meet up either here or over in Dubai. What is your husband doing out there? Where had you visualised living within Dubai?
> Thank you for taking the time to reply to my message. I am also new at this forum but I do feel its a good source of information.
Click to expand...


----------



## dollydoodah

Tracy67 said:


> dollydoodah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too live in the Lincolnshire area so we could live near by one another...
> Yes I totally agree with you, we might have to consider the homeschooling with tutors as my boy is at GCSE stage. I think also my boys need to get away from this environment and experience a good life out in Dubai, yes they are strict out there but not a bad thing, however their ethos is humility, common mannars and respect for others. This is how I was brought up and how Britain use to be, but not any more. Moving to this area in Lincolnshire has ruined my kids so I will do what ever it takes to get them a better life.
> Maybe we can keep in touch and possibly meet up either here or over in Dubai. What is your husband doing out there? Where had you visualised living within Dubai?
> Thank you for taking the time to reply to my message. I am also new at this forum but I do feel its a good source of information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tracy, This is only my second post so haven't got to PM stage yet Husband has put in for transfer but not confirmed yet. Would be working at Al Minhad air base, just outside Dubai. Was thinking of living in Arabian Ranches, Victory Heights area as would prefer villa and want area where there are lots of kids and families. Would be happy to meet up but need to get to 5 posts before I can PM.
> Dolly
Click to expand...


----------



## nqtabroad

Anyone know much about the regent school in Dubai?


----------



## Dracula19148914

Tracy67 said:


> Why is that??


Too much to say!! Its bad believe me =/ I used to study in Cambridge high school Abu dhabi,(Its an amazing skool) so I thought joining Cambridge in Dubai would be a good idea so I joined. Im doing my GCSE this year, we got examz comin up in two months and the teachers haven't even finished the book =/ No discipline, The teachers can't control the class, Its too hard to concentrate and its a cheap ass skool  Im not going to the skool these days, m self studying @ home. :confused2:


----------



## Canadian Mum

Any reccommendations for kindergarten near the Palm Jumeirah? We are just starting to look (because we just got here) so I know it may be difficult to get in for next yaer.


----------



## Amal2011

Anyone knows anything about ISAS? International school of arts and science?


----------



## Au Pair

Hi Canadian mum! 

I am a European girl and I have worked there as a Nanny and I want to repeat the experience now. Near Palm Jumeirah is Dubai American Academy and Wellington International School, both are good.

Take it time!


----------



## Raniaessa

Hello everybody,first I want to thank u all for the useful informations I got from your discussions.. And now I need your advices regarding to my case 
I am Egyptian mother ,got a job in Dubai I will arrive on March,have 16 & 13 y kids ,they learned in French schools in Egypt , they will arrive to Dubai on August 11 after they complete their current year in Egypt.
I want to ask many questions and expect your kind cooperation :
1) can I inrole them in English school because Dubai hasn't French school except lycee George and I tried to contact them by phone and emails butno response.

2)they will arrive on august so what will be the procedures regarding to the reqired test which always be in April 

3)in case they will notpass the exam due to the Diff style in Egypt and Dubai school ,is it available to accept them and reevaluate them after some times

4)I just want to inrole them in international school where they can gain an accepted curriculum to continue their study in any contry.

Please Advice me

many thanks..... Regards... Rania


----------



## Raniaessa

*please I need help*

Hello everybody,first I want to thank u all for the useful informations I got from your discussions.. And now I need your advices regarding to my case 
I am Egyptian mother ,got a job in Dubai I will arrive on March,have 16 & 13 y kids ,they learned in French schools in Egypt , they will arrive to Dubai on August 11 after they complete their current year in Egypt.
I want to ask many questions and expect your kind cooperation :
1) can I inrole them in English school because Dubai hasn't French school except lycee George and I tried to contact them by phone and emails butno response.

2)they will arrive on august so what will be the procedures regarding to the reqired test which always be in April 

3)in case they will notpass the exam due to the Diff style in Egypt and Dubai school ,is it available to accept them and reevaluate them after some times

4)I just want to inrole them in international school where they can gain an accepted curriculum to continue their study in any contry.

Please Advice me

many thanks..... Regards... Rania lane::help:


----------



## Merapi

sandbox said:


> Hello all... we have two children, 5yr and 2.5yr. We will be moving to Dubai soon and wondering if anyone with experience could shed some light on good primary and nursery schools near DSO area. We are leaning toward a British curriculum. The budget is 34,000 AED per year per child, and hopefully that will cover most of it. Also does anyone have any insight into pros and cons with US vs UK vs IB curriculum.
> Thanks


Hi,
We have landed here from Qatar last month. Have tried JPS, Choueifat and JESS but all have no immediate space. My eldest finally just has been confirmed a year-2 seat in Safa school (Jumeirah 3). Annual fee is around Dhs 31k. 
www-dot-khda-dot-gov-dot-ae is a good reference for you to get some feels on quality of the school.


----------



## Raniaessa

Thanks so much.. I will try the link..I hope it will help  .


Merapi said:


> Hi,
> We have landed here from Qatar last month. Have tried JPS, Choueifat and JESS but all have no immediate space. My eldest finally just has been confirmed a year-2 seat in Safa school (Jumeirah 3). Annual fee is around Dhs 31k.
> www-dot-khda-dot-gov-dot-ae is a good reference for you to get some feels on quality of the school.


----------



## R666

what type of temporary job's??

Usually student's are allowed too work for promotion's.


----------



## Sziszi

Hi,
We are thinking to relocate to Dubai. Could anyone tell me how much would be schooling extra costs (on top of tuition) for children of 4 & 7? Total for eg uniforms, meals, 2-3 extra curricular activities, school trips, etc?
Thanks a million,
Sziszi


----------



## emmalou82

Oh my goodness,

me and my partener are lookining to move out to dubai in a few months. He has been offered a job there. We have a 4 year old daughter, i am more concerened about finding her a good school than anything else for us. can someone shed some light on how the school system works, we may only be there for a year and want her to be able to fall into englisg education system on our return


----------



## pinayblues

emmalou82 said:


> Oh my goodness,
> 
> me and my partener are lookining to move out to dubai in a few months. He has been offered a job there. We have a 4 year old daughter, i am more concerened about finding her a good school than anything else for us. can someone shed some light on how the school system works, we may only be there for a year and want her to be able to fall into englisg education system on our return




There are different type of schools depending on curriculum here in Dubai (IB,US,UK,UAE, etc.) You can check the KHDA website they have school ranking available.

Let me just warn you that good schools have waiting list already for admission. I filled-upan online inquiry form last Feb for 2011-2012 and I was told by one of the schools that my daughter is on the 100+ on the waiting list already!


----------



## Jynxgirl

I do not have children here but have heard that the rating is heavily weighted on arabic/muslim studies.


----------



## pinayblues

Jynxgirl said:


> I do not have children here but have heard that the rating is heavily weighted on arabic/muslim studies.


yup! they do consider it.you can read the review of the school at the khda website as well.


----------



## karlzero

yes, the ratings of the khda consider a lot the arabic/islamic studies, because the schools are obliged to provide such curriculum ,

there is also something else to consider....the distance from home! you dont want to spend your life driving to/from school...it s annoying in general, but in dubai it s exhausting. 
i signed my son in a new school not inspected yet by the khda, because it s part of a group that has good results, and also because i can basically walk to school.
the fees they ask just for enquiry are a scam. and if you were to tour all the schools you will be short thousands and thousand of dirhams!

i'll keep you posted on this school  but i liked the vibes when i went for a tour!


----------



## pinayblues

What school is this karlzero?


----------



## karlzero

JBS in jumeirah 1 .
it s located on the american school campus.


----------



## ten-yards

*Dubai british School*

Hi all,

Can anyone advise what / if the waiting time and application process is like for the Duba British school i have a 4yr and a 6yr old. Thanks


----------



## Sandgroper74

Hi, I know of two ladies who have already been offered, and accepted FS1 places at DBS. The school should be able to tell you what number you are on the waiting list or how long the waiting list is. If you haven't registered, you can decide whether to pay the 500 Dhs registration fee to go on the waitlist.


----------



## Burj

*Ajman or nearby?*

Hi there,
Does anyone have any personal or hearsay experience of any of the nurseries / playgroups in Ajman or nearby?


----------



## susblnc

tdzankl said:


> dbg - We are in the process of moving to Dubai as well. I have 2 daughters, 7th and 4th Grade. I also wanted US/IB curriculum.
> It looks like we will have a spot at the Dubai American Academy - I chose this over the American School of Dubai because of the IB diploma option because that was very important to me. If you are not concerned about the IB program, I believe ASD has a great reputation amongst the US curriculum schools, I have a friend with a younger child there that has been very happy.
> 
> Because it was really hard to wade through all the information about the schools and had concerns about getting 2 children placed in the same school, we ended up hiring the services of great educational consultant. She is a former teacher herself and has lived in Dubai for a number of years. She really has a good handle on the current issues going on with most of the schools and has personal relationships with the registrars. She has an extensive interview with you and looks over your child's school records to help you narrow down your options and then she does all the work from there - she filled out all the applications, "presented" our family to the schools of our choice...and she seemed to get us spots in waitlisted years. She really works on what is in the best interests for your child - I really was aprehensive about paying for this service...but I researched her and her references, and everyone I have come across has been more than satisfied with her services.
> 
> If you get to 5 posts and want to send me a message, I'd be happy to pass along her contact details if you are finding it difficult to get this done on your own.
> 
> Good luck! I should be arriving around the same time as you, and I have a 10 year old daughter as well! Maybe we can compare notes!



Hi,

I am also new to the expat community. We will be moving to Dubai at the beginning of August. I have been researching schools and I even called a couple. Apparently we can't do much until we get there. I am concerned about getting my girls into a decent school. I also have a 10 year old girl as well as 7 and 4 year old girls. 

I am interested in the educational consultant you wrote about. I feel overwhelmed reading about all the different schools and the exhorbitant costs. Also, we are coming from the States and I am originally from Australia. Does it matter if they study a British curriculum?

Thanks


----------



## vesi

Hello to everyone here  
Does anyone of you have any information about those2 music schools here in Dubai- Brooklyn Melodies and Popular music institute? I am trying to gather as much information as possible. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## ayekami

I think now you are allowed take part time jobs or promotional if you are on a student visa


----------



## PM101

Does anyone have any experience with the School of Research Science?


----------



## aavant

*International School vs. American*

Does anyone know in Dubai which is better, in your opinion, international (IB) school or the American ones? I notice there are a lot of choices and wondering which would be better. I have a son entering as a freshman and another son entering 5th grade.

More specifically, which school would you choose if money were not an issue?

Thanks so much -


----------



## aavant

*International School vs. American*

I am wondering if anyone has any information as to what type of school is better - the international ones (IB) or the American ones? I have a freshman and 5th grader and am moving there this summer.

Also, any recommendations on a specific school if money is not an issue?

Thanks -


----------



## AUSmate

Ossy said:


> That has officially changed, only locals are allowed to go to Rashid and Latifa, oh and I graduated from there
> 
> By the way I work at the KHDA so if you need any additional info don't hesitate.
> 
> Other than that, the rest here have given some good information to use.


Hi Ossy

can you give any feedback on Emirates International Schools both for Meadows and Jumeirah campuses ?
Our original choice was DBS which has stopped accepting applications for 2011-12.

thanks


----------



## pamela0810

My son goes to Emirates International School in Meadows and he loves it there. As a parent, I can see that he is growing in confidence and learning a lot. He's just three and moving on to KG2 this September but they are building a good foundation for him with their way of teaching.
I have heard that the older kids are a little difficult to handle and there are a lot of additional expenses for the different activities. But I like the school simply because it is very multicultural, the teachers are great and the school doesn't just charge exhorbitant fees without having an education plan in place to justify those fees.


----------



## AUSmate

Thank You


----------



## Vanessar

*Schools in dxb*

Hi,
I am looking into registering my 5year old girl in Sheffield Private School in Dubai

Has anyone got any good/bad feedback about it..

I would appreciate your comments

cheers


----------



## Shark00

Hi,

We are doing some research on (available) british schools in dubai as we make plans to move after the summer. this may sound ill-self-researched, but does anyone know which schools still have places for the next term (Yr 2) in september? That will surely help us narrow our focus. we are hearing that we may be too late applying.

Thanks.


----------



## ash_ak

Does anybody know if a child can start school while the child's residence visa is still under process?


----------



## Gums

Does any one know if any of the private schools in dubai teach french to English kids? I know this sounds a bit wonky - an english speaking kid learning french in the middle east, but here in Canada she is in the french immersion program where most of her classes are taught in french. If we only end up staying a year or two, I don't want my her to be unable to re-enter the french program when we return to Canada. 

I see that there are some french private schools, but they seem to be for francophone families and I don't believe my daughter can speak french well enough to attend them.


----------



## Face1981

Gums said:


> Does any one know if any of the private schools in dubai teach french to English kids? I know this sounds a bit wonky - an english speaking kid learning french in the middle east, but here in Canada she is in the french immersion program where most of her classes are taught in french. If we only end up staying a year or two, I don't want my her to be unable to re-enter the french program when we return to Canada.
> 
> I see that there are some french private schools, but they seem to be for francophone families and I don't believe my daughter can speak french well enough to attend them.


Depending on the curriculum you select, you will find that like the rest of the modern world, children in Dubai have to learn a second language and French is often the most popular choice..... Obviously picking the UK or French schools virtually guarantee French lessons, others may not. 

As an example, my school had us learn French from Year 1 to 9 and then I chose it again at GCSE level for another couple of years.


----------



## Canadian Mum

Face1981 said:


> Depending on the curriculum you select, you will find that like the rest of the modern world, children in Dubai have to learn a second language and French is often the most popular choice..... Obviously picking the UK or French schools virtually guarantee French lessons, others may not.
> 
> As an example, my school had us learn French from Year 1 to 9 and then I chose it again at GCSE level for another couple of years.


You should check out Jumeirah Baccelaureate. They have a very strong French programme.


----------



## Face1981

Canadian Mum said:


> You should check out Jumeirah Baccelaureate. They have a very strong French programme.


I have heard of them. Reputation is also key when selecting schools in Dubai. Too often people are lured in to schools following 'birds of a feather' and all that. 

The new KHDA ratings are a good start, but by no means a good guide either.


----------



## ky1976

U shud talk to registrar in school.. thou during my talks they asked for resi visa prior applyin for admission.. I'll be moving my family here in sep.. got a girl in KG1


----------



## Face1981

ky1976 said:


> U shud talk to registrar in school.. thou during my talks they asked for resi visa prior applyin for admission.. I'll be moving my family here in sep.. got a girl in KG1


Pretty normal procedure. Your residence visa is like the golden ticket from Charlie and the chocolate factory!


----------



## Merapi

Face1981 said:


> Pretty normal procedure. Your residence visa is like the golden ticket from Charlie and the chocolate factory!


We (a family of four) moved from Qatar in Jan this year ... I initiated admission process for my doter while we were still in Qatar. Schools like Dubai British School, JESS & JPS do not require residency visa at admission stage, only require passport copy at the time (residency visa can be submitted later on). My girl finally got a YR-2 seat in Safa School (no residency visa required at admission as well ... we submitted after one month) and she will be joining JPS in this coming Sep.

Merapi


----------



## mindxb

mina1 said:


> Maybe someone can help me out in this situation, are students allowed to work as in for temporary promotion jobs ?? I mean students as in high school + like university students ? Because most of them have their visa in the name of student and its written student/not allowed to work ?? How is the effectiveness of this rule ??
> 
> Someone please clarify for me



No, as far as I know... if you're under 21 it's a no-go. Yet, you'll have to get a sponsor as you can no longer be sponsored by parents after 18. Lots of kids who have grown up here and go off to university in the UK etc, have to come back in on visit visas. So with a choice of being on a visit visa or study visa - I'd stick with the study visa - but forget about working.


----------



## closmyth

Hi, myself & husband are moving to Dubai with our 4 & 1 year old sons. Can anyone explain the school system here? There seems to be nothing but waiting lists!
He is currently in Montessori here & would be starting National school sept 2012, is this how it works in Dubai - also any recommendations would be appreciated for either Montessori's & Nationals.
Thanks


----------



## ClareF

Closmyth I too have a 4 year old (girl) and a 1 year old (boy) and in the process of working out a move to Dubai or not. My daughter is due to start school in September 2011


----------



## mirdiffmaisie

closmyth said:


> Hi, myself & husband are moving to Dubai with our 4 & 1 year old sons. Can anyone explain the school system here? There seems to be nothing but waiting lists!
> He is currently in Montessori here & would be starting National school sept 2012, is this how it works in Dubai - also any recommendations would be appreciated for either Montessori's & Nationals.
> Thanks


the school system can be confusing. all schools are private and fee paying (apart from govenemnt schools whcih are open only to local UAE nationals) and most schools do have waiting lists. but not all, so do your research. what curriculum do you want your children to study? Bristish, American, Australian, Indian etc. every school will offer a different curriculum. if you son is four he should be ready to start KG2 in spetember, this is the same as Reception class in England . where are you from?


----------



## Jynxgirl

A google of montessori seems to point to italian and I turned up http://www.searchme.ae/view.php?id=1379&page=0&cat=837&subcat=684&subsubcat=0 Hopefully the poster found a school that was right for them.


----------



## closmyth

Great thanks - from Ireland. My husband is heading out early & is going to research it as it's hard when looking on computer plus schools are closed, so hopefully he'll get it sorted.


----------



## myriambill

Closmyth
The schools in Dubai are all private for expats. There's quite a choice but unfortunately the waiting lists are very long. In order for you to register your child to a school you need to pay a 500 dirhams fee, which is not refundable even if your child doesn't get a place. Once you register if there are spaces left they will call your child for an assessment, I believe that for fs2 it would be a very informal one.
The whole process is a pain in the neck to be frank, some people put their kids names down at certain schools as soon as they are born to secure a place. The most notorious schools amongst the Brits are: Jess, Jumeirah Primary School, DESS, Wellington International, Wellington Primary- there's also a new Wellington opening in sept (my son is starting fs1 there) and Kings School, although the waiting lists are full till 2014!
you may want to take a peak at the following site: 

http://www.dubaifaqs.com/schools-dubai.php

Hope this helps a bit! 
Btw, have you yet chosen the area were you are going to live?

Myriam


----------



## ipguy

Which are the best schools, as rated by students, for A-Levels and how much does it cost to go there?


----------



## pamela0810

You can find the school inspections report here: Dubai school inspections
The results are based on surveys and inspections conducted by the KHDA in different schools with parents and students.


----------



## dubaibound3

Hello does anyone have experience of the emirates international school and the english college dubai
thanks


----------



## pixiegir1

ClareF said:


> Closmyth I too have a 4 year old (girl) and a 1 year old (boy) and in the process of working out a move to Dubai or not. My daughter is due to start school in September 2011


You won't get a decent place for September now. Would only consider Kings, Jumeirah Primary School, JESS, Wellington and possibly Horizon/Star international. You will be in for a shock if you are expecting the private schools here to be like those in the UK. Think good state schools and you're expectations won't be amiss. Hope that helps.


----------



## ipguy

Quite frankly this is for my partner and he will not cone to Dubai to work with me unless his son can get into a nice school. The boy is smart and he really only cares about having a good time. making good friends and having a good time


----------



## MrInk

For 4-5 yo kids; is there any limitation as to how much vacation they can take from preschool? If we move to Dubai, we plan on traveling quite frequently.


----------



## TallyHo

You use the word "partner." 

Are you married?

If not, the child cannot be enrolled in a school in Dubai. Why? Because he cannot get a residency visa if his parents are not married. If the parents were never married and he was born out of wedlock .... it ain't happening. 



ipguy said:


> Quite frankly this is for my partner and he will not cone to Dubai to work with me unless his son can get into a nice school. The boy is smart and he really only cares about having a good time. making good friends and having a good time


----------



## pamela0810

TallyHo said:


> You use the word "partner."
> 
> Are you married?
> 
> If not, the child cannot be enrolled in a school in Dubai. Why? Because he cannot get a residency visa if his parents are not married. If the parents were never married and he was born out of wedlock .... it ain't happening.


That is not true. 

If the adult is a single parent and earns the minimum amount of salary required to sponsor a child, there is no reason why he won't be able to do so. As long as his name is on the child's birth certificate as a father, there are no issues and the child will be able to attend school in Dubai.


----------



## TallyHo

Ah, thought we were talking about a woman...it's quite different for a single woman with a child out of wedlock as she'd have to obtain a no objection letter from the father of the child.

I suppose in theory it's possible for a cohabiting couple to be sponsored separately, but the legal difficulties are real and pose a dangerous threat should anything go wrong. While the authorities may look elsewhere when it comes to couples, they take a very dim view on unmarried families here. 

As it is, if the female has the job offer and is brought out here on her own visa, she cannot sponsor her partner and his son through her visa. He'd have to find work separately. Even if he is able to come here and work from home for a UK employee, the kid still won't have sponsorship/visa and can't enrol in the schools.




pamela0810 said:


> That is not true.
> 
> If the adult is a single parent and earns the minimum amount of salary required to sponsor a child, there is no reason why he won't be able to do so. As long as his name is on the child's birth certificate as a father, there are no issues and the child will be able to attend school in Dubai.


----------



## hlc

I have been looking for schooling information and just wanted to say thanks everyone. This thread has been really useful. I would have been lost without it.


----------



## lutzkk

*What are the hard questions?*

Hello everyone. We live in Texas and are considering a move to Dubai, with a 7 and 4 year old starting school there September 2012. I have looked at the school rankings and read the reports, but I'm thinking this is just the first step. Once we've narrowed down the options to a short list of schools we'd like to apply to, what do you seasoned expats suggest we ask to make our final decision? Are there some deal breaker questions you think are critical?

We are leaning toward The American School of Dubai because a coworker sends his kids there and is happy. But I also want to do our own due diligence and not just follow in his path. I'm also torn between a US curriculum and an international one. Does anyone have insight into the drawbacks of sending an American child to a school with an international curriculum? Would he/she have trouble re-acclimating to a US school once we came back to Texas?

Thank you for any insights you can offer!
Kristy


----------



## CVDS

TallyHo said:


> As it is, if the female has the job offer and is brought out here on her own visa, she cannot sponsor her partner and his son through her visa. He'd have to find work separately. Even if he is able to come here and work from home for a UK employee, the kid still won't have sponsorship/visa and can't enrol in the schools.



Tally Ho-
As long as the woman has a job that is an Engineer, Teacher or Doctor and meets the salary Requirements she can sponsor her children and spouse.


----------



## CVDS

lutzkk said:


> Hello everyone. We live in Texas and are considering a move to Dubai, with a 7 and 4 year old starting school there September 2012. I have looked at the school rankings and read the reports, but I'm thinking this is just the first step. Once we've narrowed down the options to a short list of schools we'd like to apply to, what do you seasoned expats suggest we ask to make our final decision? Are there some deal breaker questions you think are critical?
> 
> We are leaning toward The American School of Dubai because a coworker sends his kids there and is happy. But I also want to do our own due diligence and not just follow in his path. I'm also torn between a US curriculum and an international one. Does anyone have insight into the drawbacks of sending an American child to a school with an international curriculum? Would he/she have trouble re-acclimating to a US school once we came back to Texas?
> 
> Thank you for any insights you can offer!
> Kristy


Kristy

SAIS-Dubai is a great American Curriculum School that is fully accredited and is dedicated to its students success. 

it is located in Al Warqaa 1


----------



## TallyHo

Regardless of her occupation, she cannot sponsor someone she is *not* married to. 

If she is *married* then there isn't an issue. But the person was referring to a partner, and her partner's son. It's widely understood that "partners" refers to a couple in a relationship outside marriage. 

In short, the woman, regardless of her job, will not be able to sponsor her partner, whom she's not married to, nor can she sponsor her partner's son as it is not her child. 





CVDS said:


> Tally Ho-
> As long as the woman has a job that is an Engineer, Teacher or Doctor and meets the salary Requirements she can sponsor her children and spouse.


----------



## TallyHo

ASD is the oldest American school in Dubai and has an established academic reputation, not to mention a lovely brand new campus (quite possibly the nicest school campus in Dubai). ASD, despite its name, serves both American and Canadian students.

It is expensive compared to the other American schools, but it's well worth the tuition money. Why? Of all the American curriculum schools, it's the only actual non-profit school and functions more like a private school in the US. It's exempt from having to comply with the meddlesome local educational authorities, which is a nice advantage, and all monies from the tuition goes right back into the school.

All the other American curriculum schools are owned by some company, usually GEMS, and as a result they are considered for-profit schools, which means at the end of the day the owners need to make a profit, even if it means cutting back on resources and salaries. ASD doesn't face that pressure and has a very established roster of teachers and administrators rather than the revolving door rosters of teachers at most other international schools in Dubai.

As for an international curriculum vs an American curriculum - most of the international schools in Dubai tend to follow the UK curriculum, and to be honest, you're better off placing your children in the curriculum standard of the country they expect to move on to after you leave Dubai (back to the US? Stay in the US curriculum). On the high school level you do have a choice versus a traditional AP-based curriculum or the IB curriculum, but your children are years away from having to make that decision.

In terms of a diverse, international feel, every school in Dubai is going to have that. While ASD will be dominated by US and Canadian families, many of those families are actually dual-citizenship with another country, such as Lebanese-American, Indian-Canadian, and so forth. Dubai American Academy is more "international" on paper, but at the end of the day I don't think it makes much of a difference.

Ultimately, if you have a place at ASD, take it. In general, there's only two American curriculum schools in Dubai I'd be comfortable with - ASD and the for-profit Dubai American Academy. There's several other American curriculum schools that have opened up in the past few years but which aren't quite proven - yet. 





lutzkk said:


> Hello everyone. We live in Texas and are considering a move to Dubai, with a 7 and 4 year old starting school there September 2012. I have looked at the school rankings and read the reports, but I'm thinking this is just the first step. Once we've narrowed down the options to a short list of schools we'd like to apply to, what do you seasoned expats suggest we ask to make our final decision? Are there some deal breaker questions you think are critical?
> 
> We are leaning toward The American School of Dubai because a coworker sends his kids there and is happy. But I also want to do our own due diligence and not just follow in his path. I'm also torn between a US curriculum and an international one. Does anyone have insight into the drawbacks of sending an American child to a school with an international curriculum? Would he/she have trouble re-acclimating to a US school once we came back to Texas?
> 
> Thank you for any insights you can offer!
> Kristy


----------



## becc40

hello... has anyone had anything to do with the Victorian School of Sharjah?? would like to know what people think of the school and what is Sharjah like to live in//


----------



## myriambill

Hi becc40
I know someone who sends her daughter to that school and she's really happy with it. Having said that she travels from dubai to take her as Sharjah is a hole and if your budget permits I would strongly recommend for you to live in Dubai.


----------



## becc40

myriambill said:


> Hi becc40
> I know someone who sends her daughter to that school and she's really happy with it. Having said that she travels from dubai to take her as Sharjah is a hole and if your budget permits I would strongly recommend for you to live in Dubai.


Thank you Myriambill,
Whereabouts in Dubai does she live, as that is what we are thinking of doing too. just don't know what part to live in and how far from the school..
becc


----------



## myriambill

She's in the ranches. I think you need to stick to an area along emirates road ei: ranches, silicon oasis, villas or even Mirdiff. 
Hope this helps


----------



## becc40

myriambill said:


> She's in the ranches. I think you need to stick to an area along emirates road ei: ranches, silicon oasis, villas or even Mirdiff.
> Hope this helps


that is great !!
do you happen to know how long it takes to drive to school from the ranches??
becc


----------



## myriambill

I think it's a good 30-40 mins drive


----------



## TallyHo

Don't enrol your child into VISS simply because it has the Victoria curriculum. It's in an awkward location far from most of Dubai. Do you want to spend two hours a day driving your child to and from school?

The school is no worse or better than a typical international schools in Dubai, and there are plenty that are considered "better." The difficulty is finding a place if you need to move soon as the school year begins shortly.

Check out the **********.com forum as it's an excellent source for information on schools in Dubai.


----------



## becc40

TallyHo said:


> Don't enrol your child into VISS simply because it has the Victoria curriculum. It's in an awkward location far from most of Dubai. Do you want to spend two hours a day driving your child to and from school?
> 
> The school is no worse or better than a typical international schools in Dubai, and there are plenty that are considered "better." The difficulty is finding a place if you need to move soon as the school year begins shortly.
> 
> Check out the **********.com forum as it's an excellent source for information on schools in Dubai.


Hi Tallyho,
we were looking at that school as we are from Victoria, Australia and it has the same curriculum as what they teach here. what other schools do you suggest ? we are looking at them starting in January 2012. are the schools eaiser to get into then or just as hard?
becc


----------



## lighthousecoaching.ae

huge list of schools given here..


----------



## paulrbyler

*Teaching Salary*

Hi, I am new here and have a thousand questions, Hopefully I can get some answers. I plan on moving to Dubai for a number of years, long term. I am a certified teacher from the USA for grades Preschool to Grade 8 in all subjects and am holding a valid Utah state teachers license. My BA is in elementary education. I am about halfway finished with my Masters which is in ESL (English as a Second Language) from preschool to University level. I have 5 years experience teaching in a private school in the USA, 14 months in ESL in China and quite a few short term assignments with refugees and also 6 months in South Africa. I have a TEFL Certification and a Business English certification. I have good references. How easy is it to get a good teaching job? What kind of salary can I expect? Also will the school allow me to rent my housing as my fiancee is Kyrgyzstani and is already living in Dubai and we plan to get married and buy or rent our own apartment. How should I go about looking for a job, Should I come there prior to moving or should I be able to do it before I move? Any other advice would be appreciated. Thanks for the help


----------



## Markelchella

health care in Dubai is of very high quality. Hospitals (both private and public) boast of the latest breakthroughs, modern facilities, competent doctors, and medical staff. People in Dubai have easy access to all their medical needs. As a matter of fact, the ratio of doctors to patients is very high in Dubai.


----------



## pamela0810

Just wanted to wish all the parents on this thread who's kids have begun school today good luck . 9 months and counting to Summer 2012


----------



## Welsh_lady

hi everyone,

Our family is moving to dubai next summer so my 2 children will start school Sep 2012. The villa we will be provided with is in Al Safa - near JESS.

I understand JESS is near impossible to get into so i have been looking at other local schools for my 4 and 6yr old. I have already put applications in for Safa and Horizon. 

We are visiting Dubai in oct to look around schools and pay the registration fees that most schools ask for (safa and horizon did not charge). 

Schools we are planning to visit are - safa, horizon, english college dubai, emerites international jumeirah, gems wellington primary and star international Umm Sheif.

please does anyone have any experience of these schools? are there any others local to the area that i have missed?

Also how many schools should i apply for? the registration/administration fee is per child so could get very expensive! Also all the schools have been very vague about waiting lists - do you think it is likely i will get a place for both children (fs2 & yr2) at any of these schools? 

any advice, feedback or comments on this would be greatfuly recieved, thank you.


----------



## sadubai

I'd appreciate any feedback on the following nursery/play schools from parents who chose or rejected them - Raffles, Blossom, Willow Nursery, Little Wonders,Children's Oasis, Rising Star. We have a toddler and he and we love his current play school so I am hoping we choose the right one again!


----------



## Tawnyman

Has anyone heard anything about the new GEMS school in Silicon Oasis. It's called the Wellington Academy.


----------



## sanjaysm

*Good Schools in Dubai*

I have kids studying in DPS Dubai (Delhi Private School). earlier they were studying in KGS (Kinder Garten Starters) which I admit is also a good school but since moving them to DPS Dubai, have seen my kids grow better academically and also activity wise. It's also very economical falling below 10k a year which explains why it is not so easy to get admission. It also has been rated good by KHDA standards 3 years in a row so for those who are looking at schools with good education and not so expensive this is a good recommendation. you can learn more about dpsdubai dpsdubai dot com


----------



## pamela0810

sanjaysm said:


> I have kids studying in DPS Dubai (Delhi Private School). earlier they were studying in KGS (Kinder Garten Starters) which I admit is also a good school but since moving them to DPS Dubai, have seen my kids grow better academically and also activity wise. It's also very economical falling below 10k a year which explains why it is not so easy to get admission. It also has been rated good by KHDA standards 3 years in a row so for those who are looking at schools with good education and not so expensive this is a good recommendation. you can learn more about dpsdubai dpsdubai dot com


Perhaps they need to increase the school fees a bit and pay the bus rental people a little more money to train their drivers on how to keep a safe distance whilst on Sheikh Zayed Road.
DPS may be a good school for everything that you have mentioned but even the 20K that I would potentially save by sending my child there is not worth the risk.


----------



## sanjaysm

If its only as issue with drivers, people who can afford can hire best drivers or even better pick and drop kids themselves which will always be 100 times better than trusting others with their kids. Why blame school for it? why suggest fee hikes and get other people taxed bycrazy ideas?

you have money, pick and drop kids yourself, why suggest funny ideas without thinking of other parents who work hard to make ends meet. 

Honestly I find it hilarious when I read what you wrote about blaming school for not paying bus rentals enough to train drivers. 

This is real joke. Kids go to school for education, to be brought up as good human beings, drivers is one issue which can be resolved easily by being a driver yourself or hire one if you can afford, why put a school down?even if it is some other school than DPS?


----------



## Toluene

thanks


----------



## Daiyan

Hi,
We are moving to Dubai from US in Mid of December and have two kids 5 and 7. The kids will go to school in January 2012. Is it possible to get admission in January if September deadline has been passed? In North America, there is no problem in getting admission at any stage during the year.
I appreciate the response.
Regards,
Daiyan


----------



## nicordx

KadijaT said:


> Do expates have to use private schools? They can't use arabic public schools?


yes you can but not in all the cases. if you want to know which local schools let expat students study there, go to the khda website and find out.
but it would be preferable not to because its not that easy to blend in and grasp the language.
but still its a good choice. also there are many uk affiliated schools where majorty are nationals but u still can join them


----------



## la luna

TallyHo said:


> ASD is the oldest American school in Dubai and has an established academic reputation, not to mention a lovely brand new campus (quite possibly the nicest school campus in Dubai). ASD, despite its name, serves both American and Canadian students.
> 
> It is expensive compared to the other American schools, but it's well worth the tuition money. Why? Of all the American curriculum schools, it's the only actual non-profit school and functions more like a private school in the US. It's exempt from having to comply with the meddlesome local educational authorities, which is a nice advantage, and all monies from the tuition goes right back into the school.
> 
> All the other American curriculum schools are owned by some company, usually GEMS, and as a result they are considered for-profit schools, which means at the end of the day the owners need to make a profit, even if it means cutting back on resources and salaries. ASD doesn't face that pressure and has a very established roster of teachers and administrators rather than the revolving door rosters of teachers at most other international schools in Dubai.
> 
> As for an international curriculum vs an American curriculum - most of the international schools in Dubai tend to follow the UK curriculum, and to be honest, you're better off placing your children in the curriculum standard of the country they expect to move on to after you leave Dubai (back to the US? Stay in the US curriculum). On the high school level you do have a choice versus a traditional AP-based curriculum or the IB curriculum, but your children are years away from having to make that decision.
> 
> In terms of a diverse, international feel, every school in Dubai is going to have that. While ASD will be dominated by US and Canadian families, many of those families are actually dual-citizenship with another country, such as Lebanese-American, Indian-Canadian, and so forth. Dubai American Academy is more "international" on paper, but at the end of the day I don't think it makes much of a difference.
> 
> Ultimately, if you have a place at ASD, take it. In general, there's only two American curriculum schools in Dubai I'd be comfortable with - ASD and the for-profit Dubai American Academy. There's several other American curriculum schools that have opened up in the past few years but which aren't quite proven - yet.


Is is possible to reserve a place for kid in ASD now for next school year?My son is 12 years and fluently in english.Thank you


----------



## Camina

Hi everyone
We need help please as we searching for an american/arabic/ french school for our 2 year old boy (2012 -2013 admission)
Anyone heard about al mawakeb school in barsha?any feedback?

We would highly appreciate your help,thank you:


----------



## napo

Hi!
Anyone know if the new GEMS School in Silicon Oasis (Wellington Academy), has waiting list?
I will move to Dubai next summer, so my 3 kids will start school in sep 2012. My husband get a job with emirates. Do you know if the schools give priority to the children of emirates pilots?
Thank you!


----------



## Tricktrack

Hello, I am new to this site and I am moving to Dubai next year. 
Thanks for all the info on here regarding schools, I have a few questions if anyone is able to offer any advice!?
We wanted to look at villas in Arabian ranches, as to start with we would feel better as a family (of 5) in what looks like a nice ex pat community like this, and with the Jess school close. However we are unable to even be put on the waiting list for Jess School Arabian ranches so we think we need to rethink!
Can anyone point me in the direction of nice expat communities near other schools please as I don't want to be driving my kids around for school all day so I'm thinking to look for accommodation near to good schools whose waiting lists for sept 2012 my kids can hopefully get on!
Any advice appreciated!
Thanks in advance x


----------



## samir kumar ghosh

*jobs at DUBAI*

Please share your views.


----------



## eunjeongcho

If you do not require school fees in your contract (no kids) is it a usual bargaining chip for a salary increase?


----------



## treh

*contact info needed*

Just in the process of the transition to Dubai myself. I would be interested in your educational consultant helping us out.





tdzankl said:


> dbg - We are in the process of moving to Dubai as well. I have 2 daughters, 7th and 4th Grade. I also wanted US/IB curriculum.
> It looks like we will have a spot at the Dubai American Academy - I chose this over the American School of Dubai because of the IB diploma option because that was very important to me. If you are not concerned about the IB program, I believe ASD has a great reputation amongst the US curriculum schools, I have a friend with a younger child there that has been very happy.
> 
> Because it was really hard to wade through all the information about the schools and had concerns about getting 2 children placed in the same school, we ended up hiring the services of great educational consultant. She is a former teacher herself and has lived in Dubai for a number of years. She really has a good handle on the current issues going on with most of the schools and has personal relationships with the registrars. She has an extensive interview with you and looks over your child's school records to help you narrow down your options and then she does all the work from there - she filled out all the applications, "presented" our family to the schools of our choice...and she seemed to get us spots in waitlisted years. She really works on what is in the best interests for your child - I really was aprehensive about paying for this service...but I researched her and her references, and everyone I have come across has been more than satisfied with her services.
> 
> If you get to 5 posts and want to send me a message, I'd be happy to pass along her contact details if you are finding it difficult to get this done on your own.
> 
> Good luck! I should be arriving around the same time as you, and I have a 10 year old daughter as well! Maybe we can compare notes!


----------



## bruncher

We got our daughter into Wellington Silicon Oasis (WSO) after a very stressful time trying to find a place in FS2. She is very happy there, its settling down into what feels like a good school. We were lucky to get in before the waiting lists started, my understanding is that there are waiting lists for certain years.

There are plenty of children of Emirates pilots at the school, but I dont know if they have debenture places for Emirates kids, the company should be able to help you with that. Its certainly a good location for many of the Emirates pilots living in Silicon Oasis. Arabian Ranches is only 10 minutes away (there are Emirates pilots there too). Good luck.



napo said:


> Hi!
> Anyone know if the new GEMS School in Silicon Oasis (Wellington Academy), has waiting list?
> I will move to Dubai next summer, so my 3 kids will start school in sep 2012. My husband get a job with emirates. Do you know if the schools give priority to the children of emirates pilots?
> Thank you!


----------



## mstraxs

*Schools and house area*



Tricktrack said:


> Hello, I am new to this site and I am moving to Dubai next year.
> Thanks for all the info on here regarding schools, I have a few questions if anyone is able to offer any advice!?
> We wanted to look at villas in Arabian ranches, as to start with we would feel better as a family (of 5) in what looks like a nice ex pat community like this, and with the Jess school close. However we are unable to even be put on the waiting list for Jess School Arabian ranches so we think we need to rethink!
> Can anyone point me in the direction of nice expat communities near other schools please as I don't want to be driving my kids around for school all day so I'm thinking to look for accommodation near to good schools whose waiting lists for sept 2012 my kids can hopefully get on!
> Any advice appreciated!
> Thanks in advance x


Hi

We have just arrived recently in Dubai and have our kids in the GEMS World Academy. We have lived in 5 different countries with our kids now and on viewing this school I can hand on heart say it has the best facilities and educational setup we have ever experienced or heard of in any of our previous postings overseas. Our kids have been to some fantastic schools around the world but this place blows them out the water in terms of the facilities on offer including a series of state of the art music rooms, multimedia rooms (A green room in a school??), a planetarium, skate park and tennis courts on the roof and an olympic size 50m swimming pool (one of only a couple in all Dubai I believe). We felt comfortable with the teaching standards on offer and the whole place was very friendly on visiting.

We are also now in the process of looking for a house and on first impressions I have to say I was pleasantly surprised on what was on offer around the town and on how compact Dubai is in relation to other cities around the world. We have managed to get all over the city to our present base in the Marina in an average of 20 minutes, 30 from the furthest flung areas. For instance Arabian Ranches to Marina today was 20 minutes. Arabian ranches/Sports city to the GEMS school- 10 minutes which I don't have an issue with at all. We have driven various routes at different times of day and have yet to experience the 'horror' traffic we had been warned about. It certainly is no worse than most cities I have been to and better than any we have lived in. What is taking a bit of getting used to is the sheer scale of building going on still and the amount fo half finished projects scattered everywhere, lots of roads to nowhere. 

On the housing front I think if you are not fussy about the ususal haunts of the meadows/Springs/JBR then try looking for a home a little further out where you get more for your money it seems. Arabian Ranches is nice but pricey I thought. If you don't mind another 10 minutes further out of town try The villas or Falcon City.


----------



## Tricktrack

Thankyou so much for your reply and info, it really helps to get perspective from someone who is there already!x


----------



## weis

Hi everyone, 

moving to Dubai with kids of 9 and 13 yo with little to very little English. We may not be the first ones doing this and I would very much appreciate if any of you would share your experience what it takes to find a school (IB, British or American) with these conditions. Any little help would make us happy as it seems to be a mission impossible given most schools only provide language support only up to 9-11 yr.


----------



## MZB

Hi all,

Any one here send their kids to Repton in Nad al Sheba and live in ranches? Would love to hear from you...

We have just moved to Dubai from the UK with our 6 year old son and have secured a place in AR.. Would like to here your experiences and how life is here

Thanks
Zuned


----------



## samanbengali

*American school*

My son has been offered a place in Dubai in grade 3 in DAA. He is 9 yrs 7 months ( may born) and in grade 4 in my home country and still one of the eldest in class ( British system). I am worried as I don't want him to lag behind. We have applied to Wellington, kings, and star international umme sheif. We have only heard from star where he has been accepted in yr 4 but it's a very new school and DAA had a wonderful feel to it. Does anyone hav any info regarding this?


----------



## lenamatilda

quick question: what is the difference between KG1 and KG2?


----------



## samanbengali

lenamatilda said:


> quick question: what is the difference between KG1 and KG2?


Just 2 yrs of kindergarten , I assume.


----------



## napo

Hello!!!! I am looking for school for my 3 kids and one of the options is Uptown. Anyone could tell me references about this school.
The other question is, how far is the greenfied school to the Silicon Oasis?

Thank you!!!


----------



## OTRA

First post here - as with others, a zillion questions despite having lived in Dubai just over a decade ago. The first time out we were newlyweds and had no kids to worry about. We're looking at returning now but have concerns about the kids (7, 5, 2). 

Our eldest was born in November so we elected to hold him back a year and start him into system at home (Canada) when he would be the oldest rather than youngest in his class. This has served his gentle nature well so at 7 years old, he's on his way to finishing grade 1 in the local French Immersion school.

Our daughter, despite being 2 years younger is only a year behind in the same immersion program and starts grade 1 in the fall. Our youngest, turning 3 in June, wouldn't start school here aside from a 2-mornings a week pre-school for another year at least. 

I have a couple of questions: Given the waiting lists and the probability that we'll not arrive in the UAE before the end of March, how does one get their children into a school that won't retard their education? As I read this thread (all 16 pages), I see lots of reference to schools with long waiting lists that correspond to KHDA rating of Outstanding. How bad are the rest? How good is a "good" school? Clearly I'm concerned about destroying their foundation education by failing to get them into an appropriate school.

I see double-kindergarten years and early full-time pre-school stuff all over the place. I find this utterly foreign (ha!) though we do have similar things here. We made the choice a long time ago to forego a 2nd income to have my wife and I raise the kids and not the daycare or a nanny or whatever. We don't intend for this to change assuming we move to Dubai. Is there a mandatory school age that would put my 3-year old into full-time "school" this fall?

One last quick one - I've not seen or read anything about home-schooling in Dubai. In all honesty that would be defeating half the purpose of taking the position (to expose our kids to alternate views, cultures, politics etc etc), but I would rather a period of home-schooling that having their education suffer because we couldn't get them into an appropriate school.

Okay wait...one _more_ last one. Is it reasonable to expect they would have legitimate opportunity to learn both French and Arabic in school at the same time? As TUNES (Typical Unilingual Native English Speakers), we have a very strong desire to see our children follow a different path and learn as many languages as they can.


----------



## mitchell0417

OTRA said:


> First post here - as with others, a zillion questions despite having lived in Dubai just over a decade ago. The first time out we were newlyweds and had no kids to worry about. We're looking at returning now but have concerns about the kids (7, 5, 2).
> 
> Our eldest was born in November so we elected to hold him back a year and start him into system at home (Canada) when he would be the oldest rather than youngest in his class. This has served his gentle nature well so at 7 years old, he's on his way to finishing grade 1 in the local French Immersion school.
> 
> Our daughter, despite being 2 years younger is only a year behind in the same immersion program and starts grade 1 in the fall. Our youngest, turning 3 in June, wouldn't start school here aside from a 2-mornings a week pre-school for another year at least.
> 
> I have a couple of questions: Given the waiting lists and the probability that we'll not arrive in the UAE before the end of March, how does one get their children into a school that won't retard their education? As I read this thread (all 16 pages), I see lots of reference to schools with long waiting lists that correspond to KHDA rating of Outstanding. How bad are the rest? How good is a "good" school? Clearly I'm concerned about destroying their foundation education by failing to get them into an appropriate school.
> 
> I see double-kindergarten years and early full-time pre-school stuff all over the place. I find this utterly foreign (ha!) though we do have similar things here. We made the choice a long time ago to forego a 2nd income to have my wife and I raise the kids and not the daycare or a nanny or whatever. We don't intend for this to change assuming we move to Dubai. Is there a mandatory school age that would put my 3-year old into full-time "school" this fall?
> 
> One last quick one - I've not seen or read anything about home-schooling in Dubai. In all honesty that would be defeating half the purpose of taking the position (to expose our kids to alternate views, cultures, politics etc etc), but I would rather a period of home-schooling that having their education suffer because we couldn't get them into an appropriate school.
> 
> Okay wait...one _more_ last one. Is it reasonable to expect they would have legitimate opportunity to learn both French and Arabic in school at the same time? As TUNES (Typical Unilingual Native English Speakers), we have a very strong desire to see our children follow a different path and learn as many languages as they can.


We have been home schooling our kids for last 6 month as we didn't want to have to rush around and find a school as we landed. From Aus wee're lucky as the government is set up for remote education (especially QLD which is so vast with many children living thousands of km from the nearest school). We have enrolled the kids with a school now for a Sept start (2012) at the Gems Wellington @ Silicon Oasis and will continue to teach them at home until then. From what I saw at the school there wont be whole lot of "emersing them in other cultures and politics" as it seemed pretty ike any other western school - that side of their education will I think fall to you outside of school anyway. I have to say I have very different views on education than those you express as I really think as long as the school is OK and they learn to read and write in grades 1 - 3 then that's all one can hope and I really don't think we can ruin a childs education by putting them in the wrong school at such an early age as long as we as parent s keep up our end of the bargain and read with them and help them in their learning - it definatey becomes more important as they get into more advanced years but.......just my opinion. With reagrds to Arabic all schools here will etach it as it a mandatory curriculum item and then Gems @ Silicon also teach french to the kids. I have to say our experience has been that the children will end up at a school with places not necessarily the one that you want and then by being on the waiting list for a school you want then at some point they may get in and be able to transfer later.


----------



## OTRA

Thanks for the information and perspective. With a mid-semester move it looks like homeschooling is the most likely path.

My concern with education isn't so much the curriculum as the intangible learning. Learning to succeed, learning to deal with failure and mistakes, learning to interact with other who aren't like you and so on and so on. These key lessons can set the tone of the rest of your life. Being coached and taught how to succeed, how to overcome obstacles, to persevere, to learn from failures and not be paralyzed or afraid of them - this is an entirely different child than one who is punished for failure and chided for not getting it right on the first attempt. It's these things that I worry about.


----------



## Tricktrack

I'm still in uk so don't have Any local knowledge yet, however just check into all the criteria if home schooling as I spoke to admissions in a Dubai school yesterday as my plan was to come out end march and at least try and get my eldest a place for term 3 and just home school my 5 year old until september if necessary, however they told me it was not that simple and I couldn't just do that as Dubai ministry of education demands a transfer certificate from old school to new school, so I couldn't just home school. Don't have any more info than this but this is what I was told.
Also they said be careful if delaying putting my 2 year old into fs1, as the waiting lists for children wanting to enrol directly into fs2 were phenomenal.
Good luck with everything!


----------



## Welsh_lady

OTRA said:


> Thanks for the information and perspective. With a mid-semester move it looks like homeschooling is the most likely path..


you may actually be better off with a mid semester place. Dubai has a rule which prevents children already placed within schools to switch mid year. This means that September places are not only wanted by expats relocating but also by expats living in Dubai that want to switch schools. Lots of people leave Dubai mid academic year, meaning these places can only be filled by people entering the country/school system. It's worth remembering this rule if you accept a school place with a view to switch to a preferred school later. 

With regard to home schooling, there is a home schooling network in Dubai that meet up and provide support. I looked into home schooling and K12 (I think that's what it was called) is the only recognised programme in Dubai, you are free to follow any but if you will have trouble getting your child into a school with out following the recognised programme. On entering a school year the school require 'proof' your child has fully completed the academic year previously - usually this is a transfer certificate or letter from previous school. If you exit the school system to home school - K12 is the only programme certificate accepted in Dubai to allow children to proceed up to the following year. K12 is an American based curriculum.

Obviously this would only aply to children of legal schooling age - which is I think 5 in Dubai????


----------



## Emaroyds

Just thought I'd add my own experience to the mix... Can't hurt!
My husband moved to Dubai ahead of myself and my son back in December and we are joining him at the end of the month.
We had decided to delay the dreaded school joining process until myself and my son had moved out there. I am a school teacher and my husband didn't want to be the one to go and look around as he felt I was more qualified to make the final choice!!!
In the end feeling the concern/pressure to get something sorted we decided to take the plunge! I had spent much time reading inspection reports and trawling local school websites and so had narrowed down the choices to JESS (Jumeirah) and JPS!
Like others I want my son to be involved in the wider school life. I had thought about home schooling but felt that this could result in a very insular life for the both of us! School is about more than just education. In terms of settling in, we felt that my son (who's 9) would benefit from being in school fairly soon after our arrival. That way he could begin to have some routine and make friends.
Any way... (acutely aware I'm rambling!!) we only applied for one school in the end (JPS) and successfully secured him a place to start immediately!!
I think the mid term approach definitely seemed to work for us. We're actually going to give him a couple of weeks to settle at home before he starts - not so mean as to put him in school the day after we've arrived!
We involved him at appropriate times by sharing the website with him and now he's very excited to meet new friends... In fact when I ask what he's most excited by regarding our impending move he says 'making friends from different countries'.
Good luck to all those faced with the difficult decisions. For me, my sons school arrangements were my biggest concern and it seems (at least for us) that these were the easiest arrangements to secure!!


----------



## napo

Hello...I am looking for school, and I like greenfield community.how far is the greenfied school to the Silicon Oasis?

Regards


----------



## murraybiscuit

just enrolled my daughter at gwa. it's expensive - pretty much double the price of standard schools. we tried pretty much every british/ib school south of the creek. believe me, we've been phoning and emailing for a month and a half. we finally managed to get a few assessments and gwa was the only one with an opening. finding a school has definitely been the most stressful part of moving here. it was also the key factor in determining where we lived. thank goodness that's over.


----------



## murraybiscuit

OTRA said:


> /snip.


1. the schools here seem fine. you sound paranoid. what are you expecting? "good" is fine, rather have a sortie to come look at the schools than make a decision remotely. what are your qualification/disqualification criteria for a school?
2. with demand far outstripping supply regarding schools, you unfortunately don't have the luxury of choice. especially when it comes to three kids. although theoretically, bigger families should get preference over smaller families in the same school, the reality is that there simply is limited space.
3. your budget is also a factor. if you're on a tight budget, with lots of kids, some schools can be an issue.


----------



## OTRA

Paranoid? Sure, I'll plead guilty to that. Having lived in Dubai over a decade ago, I am familiar with what is quite often Dubai's veneer of sophistication that masks rickety structure. This is a broad generalisation from my past experience and even then it was not true of everything, but it's not exactly false either. 
Lest you (or anyone else) think I'm picking on Dubai's schools, I'm not. Our search for a house here at home was predicated on being within the right school district as like anywhere else, all things are not created equal. JPS looks good on paper and received a "good"'mark from KHDA, but the very first thing that came up when I googled them was a concerned parents site discussing over-crowded classes and education being supplanted for profits. My paranoia is justified - no point spending thousands on a 2nd rate education.


----------



## connectajay100

I am planning to move to Dubai for job in next 2-3 months. My daughter is currently 4 years old and will finish her KG 1 in April 2012. By May I can get her transfer certificate. I read that schools start in April in Dubai. How can i get admission for her in good school in dubai. What if admissions are full. Do they have some quota to accomodate such transfers. Please help with whatever inputs u can to help me in getting admission for daughter to KG2 in dubai.


----------



## GK001

*School hunting*



napo said:


> Hello...I am looking for school, and I like greenfield community.how far is the greenfied school to the Silicon Oasis?
> 
> Regards


Hi napo,

I'm in the same situation, any luck with schools?, I have some issues with the attestation procedure for the original documents from Colombia as well. Are you coming directly from Colombia?. did you finish the attestation procedure from the previous school?. I was visiting a new school in Umm Suqeim with american curriculum and with places for Sept 2012, but with high prices for KG1-2.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

My son has been accepted due to his grades, and met the "requirements" of DAA, but we have been wait listed for a spot. How likely are we to get a spot. We have also applied at ASD, and I am sure he will meet the admission requirements- but may be waitlisted. 

Is there anyone out there that has an educated guess. If I can't get him into one of these two schools, we will stay in Texas, and it is time to register him for his current school here. I"m getting a little stressed.


----------



## samanbengali

I think he'll get in.. We had also applied in jan , we're told our son did well but were on waiting list. However they called us within a week n told us to pay in 2 days at daa. 
Best of luck


----------



## Mitchellsmom

THANKS...my husband also thinks he will get in. Maybe they do the wait list to make it seem exclusive. From what I understand they have plenty of room? Weird. But you did help me feel less stressed!


----------



## pamela0810

The schools usually provide parents of existing school children with a deadline to re-register their kids. As such, they usually have a limited number of spots to fill depending on how many children register for the next year. You should be able to hear from them soon and I'm sure it will be favorable if son has done well


----------



## Mitchellsmom

pamela0810 said:


> The schools usually provide parents of existing school children with a deadline to re-register their kids. As such, they usually have a limited number of spots to fill depending on how many children register for the next year. You should be able to hear from them soon and I'm sure it will be favorable if son has done well


Thank you! We did hear from DAA that he was accepted but wait listed. We received notice from ASD that he is IN!! It was our first choice! We are going next week for him to do a shadowing day and for class placement tests! So now that is a major task checked off my list! 
Now I need to find a good algebra tutor. Any suggestions? I want to hire someone to come to my house a few times a week this summer to keep him "tuned" for math which is his weakest subject ( genetic trait I'm afraid!).


----------



## murraybiscuit

Mitchellsmom said:


> Thank you! We did hear from DAA that he was accepted but wait listed. We received notice from ASD that he is IN!! It was our first choice! We are going next week for him to do a shadowing day and for class placement tests! So now that is a major task checked off my list!
> Now I need to find a good algebra tutor. Any suggestions? I want to hire someone to come to my house a few times a week this summer to keep him "tuned" for math which is his weakest subject ( genetic trait I'm afraid!).


lol. good to hear. all the best. now you can stop stressing a bit


----------



## sams nayyar

*Royal Dubai school*

Hello!!!!! My 8 yrs old daughter has accepted in RDS . Anyone could tell me references about this school. Plz help me to make decision.

Thank you!!!


----------



## suzimack

Hi, does anyone know of any schools which have space in year 7 (1st year secondary) starting in September? My son is wait listed at Dubai British School, but I would like to check out alternatives just in case!!!!


----------



## Tricktrack

hi suzimack
not sure where you will be living, but you could try gems wellington silicon oasis, it was newly opened in sept 2011 and they had spaces for all my years.
thanks x


----------



## formula1

KadijaT said:


> Do expates have to use private schools? They can't use arabic public schools?


I have heard that State schools are not qualified enough due to poor administration there, so private schools are quite better but very expensive at the same time.


----------



## Wuuki

Mitchellsmom said:


> Thank you! We did hear from DAA that he was accepted but wait listed. We received notice from ASD that he is IN!! It was our first choice! We are going next week for him to do a shadowing day and for class placement tests! So now that is a major task checked off my list!
> Now I need to find a good algebra tutor. Any suggestions? I want to hire someone to come to my house a few times a week this summer to keep him "tuned" for math which is his weakest subject ( genetic trait I'm afraid!).


Congrats!

I just wonder how this worked out without having done the placement test.
Wow.

Any trick you can share with me as I am waiting to get my son into 10th grade?

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Wuuki said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I just wonder how this worked out without having done the placement test.
> Wow.
> 
> Any trick you can share with me as I am waiting to get my son into 10th grade?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark


I'm going to send you a private message
~P


----------



## Wuuki

Thanks a lot
Just found out I am still a junior member so you cannot send me a PM :-(
Would appreciate if you send me one to my email address here:

mdavenport at post dot com is the mail address

thanks a lot


----------



## riekie

Star in Midriff is under 30K and recommended !! British Curricula. I hope this helps.


----------



## emma1973

*Areas Near Schools*

Hi Thanks for the list of schools, my family and I move out to Dubai April 2012, just wanted to know which compounds/residential areas are close to the GOOD/GOOD and Outstanding Schools


----------



## TallyHo

You should focus on getting school places first before finding your villa.

School places are very difficult to find in Dubai especially at the younger ages. The best regarded schools such as JESS, Kings, Jumeirah Primary and Jebel Ali have long waiting lists and I'm told that JESS has closed its waiting lists through 2015.

The unfortunate reality is the schools in Dubai choose their students. The family does not choose the school. You may very well have to settle for a lower scoring school. 

As it is, there are schools all over Dubai and residential areas all over Dubai. Once you find the school it won't be a problem finding a place to live. Getting into your first or second choice school that happens to be in your first/second choice community will be a stroke of luck and don't count on it. 

The most popular guidebook to Dubai is the Explorer guide which will give you a good introduction to the city, all the schools, doctors, shopping, recreational activities and many more. You should find it on Amazon. And no, I don't work for Explorer! 




emma1973 said:


> Hi Thanks for the list of schools, my family and I move out to Dubai April 2012, just wanted to know which compounds/residential areas are close to the GOOD/GOOD and Outstanding Schools


----------



## Jen1978

Hi, 

last year i heard on the radio that yes expat kids can work at the age of 15. My kids have worked promotional jobs which pays very good money for the kids and I heard of a expat kid working at a pizza place.



QUOTE=mina1;298806]Maybe someone can help me out in this situation, are students allowed to work as in for temporary promotion jobs ?? I mean students as in high school + like university students ? Because most of them have their visa in the name of student and its written student/not allowed to work ?? How is the effectiveness of this rule ?? 

Someone please clarify for me[/QUOTE]


----------



## ahmed007

Schools in Dubai arnt that great thou


----------



## Umm Omar

*Schools*



Ossy said:


> That has officially changed, only locals are allowed to go to Rashid and Latifa, oh and I graduated from there
> 
> By the way I work at the KHDA so if you need any additional info don't hesitate.
> 
> Other than that, the rest here have given some good information to use.


Asalaam Alaikum,
I dont know if you still access this forum, but I do need your help. Are there Islamic schools outside of Dubai that have emphasize on memorisation of the Quran, Ahadith, Fiqh etc. Please let me know.
Thanking you in advance
Umm Omar


----------



## Umm Omar

*schools in Dubai*



ahmed007 said:


> Schools in Dubai arnt that great thou


Ahmed are you able to find out info for me regarding schools in Dubai or even in the other Emirates?


----------



## mrsm

Does anyone have children at DESS? My daughter has a place in y3 starting September, we're still in UK just now but come to Dubai in August, any info much appreciated


----------



## NataliaNB

Hi
Moving to Dubai from Doha next month. Need your feedback about school your kids are going to. Is arabic lessons compulsory for every school? Is there any international school with additional french lesson as a mother tongue?


----------



## river10

*availability for older kids*

I was wondering if the problem of availabilities in Dubai schools is related more to early school years or is it a general problem.

I have two boys 11 & 13 who need to be starting the new school year in September. Do you think that I may find the same problem (more or less) with availability of places in good international schools over there?


----------



## Zackr

Got a kid in late teens. Is there any restriction in getting summer jobs for teenagers? Say a Mcdonalds etc etc?
Thanks


----------



## Aliz

Is anyone aware if there are any schools in Dubai that offers Hifz-e-Quran (memorization of Quran) long with normal education????


----------



## lutzkk

river10 said:


> I was wondering if the problem of availabilities in Dubai schools is related more to early school years or is it a general problem.
> 
> I have two boys 11 & 13 who need to be starting the new school year in September. Do you think that I may find the same problem (more or less) with availability of places in good international schools over there?



I have "heard" that it is harder for the little ones. Don't know for sure, but it does kind of make sense if you think that many expats take these positions when their kids are little. I have a 7 and a 4 year old and we're wait listed at ASD. We applied last September and are coming from top notch US schools. Crossing my fingers that we get spots there!


----------



## fd0102

Aggghhh Schooling seems to be a nightmare. My husband has the possibility of moving out but the schools seem to be a stumbling block. I have 2 kids, 7 and 8. My son, 7, is very bright but my daughter, 8, is slightly dyslexic.

Having trawled through all the posts about waiting lists I now see they have to sit entrance exams!!! Fine for my son but my lovely, sociable daughter is below national average here for maths. Should we abandon all hope and let my husband commute? I was looking at DBS, Gem and JAPS. 

Thanks


----------



## suzimack

*School Help!*

I'm desperately trying to get my son a place at a school (I'm due to move in under two weeks, but he and his father will be staying in the UK until we know we have the school situation sorted!)

Does anyone have experience of The Winchester School in The Gardens? The fees are much lower than the other schools I've looked at, but I thought their website looked very positive, and wondered if its just down to location that keeps the fees down....or if theres more I need to be aware of?! I already have had a knockback from The English College, and he's wait listed at DBS, and been invited for an assessment at Dubai International Academy (but we would prefer a British Curriculum if possible)...and I can't keep paying out the 500AED fee to just get told he's on a list!

This is probably the biggest trauma of the whole move!!!


----------



## TallyHo

Winchester is primarily an Indian school which is why the fees are so low.

The reality of schools in Dubai is that you will have to keep paying out the 500 AED fees until he finds a place. 

There are loads of schools in Dubai. People often have better luck finding a school once they're in Dubai and can go to the schools in person. 



suzimack said:


> I'm desperately trying to get my son a place at a school (I'm due to move in under two weeks, but he and his father will be staying in the UK until we know we have the school situation sorted!)
> 
> Does anyone have experience of The Winchester School in The Gardens? The fees are much lower than the other schools I've looked at, but I thought their website looked very positive, and wondered if its just down to location that keeps the fees down....or if theres more I need to be aware of?! I already have had a knockback from The English College, and he's wait listed at DBS, and been invited for an assessment at Dubai International Academy (but we would prefer a British Curriculum if possible)...and I can't keep paying out the 500AED fee to just get told he's on a list!
> 
> This is probably the biggest trauma of the whole move!!!


----------



## amerifren

suzimack said:


> I'm desperately trying to get my son a place at a school (I'm due to move in under two weeks, but he and his father will be staying in the UK until we know we have the school situation sorted!)
> 
> Does anyone have experience of The Winchester School in The Gardens? The fees are much lower than the other schools I've looked at, but I thought their website looked very positive, and wondered if its just down to location that keeps the fees down....or if theres more I need to be aware of?! I already have had a knockback from The English College, and he's wait listed at DBS, and been invited for an assessment at Dubai International Academy (but we would prefer a British Curriculum if possible)...and I can't keep paying out the 500AED fee to just get told he's on a list!
> 
> This is probably the biggest trauma of the whole move!!!



I know someone who's daughter goes to ISAS in KG...I dont know much about the school. The parent is ok with the school. One complaint I do know of is that a lot of the teacher/s and students seem to have an accent and her daughter is kind of developing one, with some words :0 (She's american). Shes planning to change schools next year. But, I think she likes the teacher and environment. I think its pretty mixed ethnically- arabs, some asians, american?


----------



## terdubai

lutzkk said:


> I have "heard" that it is harder for the little ones. Don't know for sure, but it does kind of make sense if you think that many expats take these positions when their kids are little. I have a 7 and a 4 year old and we're wait listed at ASD. We applied last September and are coming from top notch US schools. Crossing my fingers that we get spots there!


My kids started at ASD a couple of month ago. We also came from an excellent public school systems, with all kids getting high grades. My middle schools have not had a problem here (but have much more homework) but my 9 year old was only accepted on a probationary basis because of her entrance test - and that was after some pushing from my husband and me. She is doing fine now, but almost everyone I know in 3rd/4th grades has had a really tough time getting in. Good luck!


----------



## Qhn1013

Can our son stay on in Dubai after finishing secondary school? Is it hard to find uni places for expats and are there any that stand out as being good fascilities?

Cheers.


----------



## vantage

i need to get my daughter (7) into a school for the start of the year in September.
I will probably be moving out to Dubai early summer, with the family following later on, when i've sorted accommodation etc.

I don't want to sort accommodation until i've sorted a school. Clearly i'd like both to be close together!

so, the questions....!
Can i get her a place without her being in the Country yet?
What will i need from her current school to do this?
How long is this likely to take (ballpark)?

any advice very welcome!


----------



## vantage

as soon as my contract is negotiated and move agreed, should i apply for schools asap, before the move?
this looks like being the biggest minefield of the whole shebang!


----------



## terdubai

Yes, schools first. Once you have a spot in a school - and you are already applying late for this fall - then worry about the rest.


----------



## rsinner

vantage said:


> Can i get her a place without her being in the Country yet?
> What will i need from her current school to do this?
> How long is this likely to take (ballpark)?
> 
> any advice very welcome!


Check on the websites of various schools you want to target. You can register for a place in he schools, and they generally specify on their websites how to go about the various assessments required for a place in the school (IF available)


----------



## vantage

terdubai said:


> Yes, schools first. Once you have a spot in a school - and you are already applying late for this fall - then worry about the rest.


thanks, i know it's late, but that is the nature of this offer, i'm afraid.

Do kids have to enrol in September?
IF there are places, is it possible to slot in whenever?
I can't afford to miss the slot and leave the family behind for a year.


----------



## terdubai

vantage said:


> thanks, i know it's late, but that is the nature of this offer, i'm afraid.
> 
> Do kids have to enrol in September?
> IF there are places, is it possible to slot in whenever?
> I can't afford to miss the slot and leave the family behind for a year.



Our school took mid year kids as long as there were openings. You should figure out what schools you want to look at and contact them all, get on the schedule if they need testing, and ask if it makes a difference if it is Sept vs Nov or whenever you are coming. 

We "reserved" our spots in December and then moved in February. Good luck, it's a stressful situation with schools and openings.


----------



## vantage

terdubai said:


> Our school took mid year kids as long as there were openings. You should figure out what schools you want to look at and contact them all, get on the schedule if they need testing, and ask if it makes a difference if it is Sept vs Nov or whenever you are coming.
> 
> We "reserved" our spots in December and then moved in February. Good luck, it's a stressful situation with schools and openings.


thanks for that. So much to think about!
It is lashing with rain here in Scotland, and snowed 10 days ago.
i could do without a May like this!!


----------



## terdubai

vantage said:


> thanks for that. So much to think about!
> It is lashing with rain here in Scotland, and snowed 10 days ago.
> i could do without a May like this!!


I WISH. It's been about 110F and blistering hot. Can't wait till school is out and we can go somewhere cooler


----------



## vantage

Is it allowed to register a child before you have a work contract, on the expectation that it is forthcoming? 
All I read is how oversubscribed the good schools are, especially primary age


----------



## lxinuk

I think it's acceptable. We registered as soon as it was a possibility to ensure we got a place. If you don't go you reject the place. You'd lose the registration fee obviously! Mid year entries are easier I think. It is my understanding that you can not transfer between schools in Dubai mid year - so if a place comes free it can only be given to a child entering the system. We had planned to home school for as long as it took to get the place we wanted.


----------



## vantage

lxinuk said:


> I think it's acceptable. We registered as soon as it was a possibility to ensure we got a place. If you don't go you reject the place. You'd lose the registration fee obviously! Mid year entries are easier I think. It is my understanding that you can not transfer between schools in Dubai mid year - so if a place comes free it can only be given to a child entering the system. We had planned to home school for as long as it took to get the place we wanted.


Are there rules about home schooling?
Is the churn such that places do come up frequently?
Thanks for your help


----------



## lxinuk

vantage said:


> Are there rules about home schooling?
> Is the churn such that places do come up frequently?
> Thanks for your help


When I did a little research I found no rules on home school - there is a thread on here about home schooling - try a search on it. Those currently teaching at home will know far more than me - you wouldn't be doing it for long and at 7 she/he would not miss so much for it to harm her:him even if there was little structure. 

Don't stress about it - my exp. from travelling is that it always comes right if you are patient, know what you want, and are flexible xx


----------



## vantage

Thanks. 
Have travelled a lot, but this is the first time with family, and this is probably the only piece of the jigsaw that phases me, really. It's all come out of the blue, and is quite exciting, really!


----------



## lxinuk

vantage said:


> Thanks.
> Have travelled a lot, but this is the first time with family, and this is probably the only piece of the jigsaw that phases me, really. It's all come out of the blue, and is quite exciting, really!


Happy to help - I've got 3 lil uns and we are going out in July. Just completed the enrolment and got places so understand the stresses. Which sch you looking at?


----------



## vantage

JESS Arabian Ranches at the moment, but i've only really had 3 or 4 days to start getting to grips with things. It's all quite sudden!
Keen to get into a good school that is also in a good family location - bit of green, lots of safe paths etc.


----------



## Welsh_lady

vantage said:


> JESS Arabian Ranches at the moment, but i've only really had 3 or 4 days to start getting to grips with things. It's all quite sudden!
> Keen to get into a good school that is also in a good family location - bit of green, lots of safe paths etc.


Unless your company holds a corporate debenture you won't be able to even put your name on the waiting list of JESS (both sites). The waiting list alone is 1-2years, you'd need some serious corporate pull to get a place for this September.

All schools have already allocated September places and some have closed lists now which mean they won't even let you apply. That's not to say you won't find a place - just its more a case of finding a place rather than choosing a place.

Start calling schools NOW, there is always last min drop out and I know some people who only got offered a school the day before term started-up to then were told no spaces.

You need to pay a registration fee at most schools - some will take your money when there is no hope of ever getting a place so always ask how long the list is etc. lists are never what they seem though and even if you are second on the list an available space may be given to a child who is 80th on the list - because parents work for X Y Z etc. speak to your company - they may well have pull. Good luck


----------



## vantage

Welsh_lady said:


> Unless your company holds a corporate debenture you won't be able to even put your name on the waiting list of JESS (both sites). The waiting list alone is 1-2years, you'd need some serious corporate pull to get a place for this September.
> 
> All schools have already allocated September places and some have closed lists now which mean they won't even let you apply. That's not to say you won't find a place - just its more a case of finding a place rather than choosing a place.
> 
> Start calling schools NOW, there is always last min drop out and I know some people who only got offered a school the day before term started-up to then were told no spaces.
> 
> You need to pay a registration fee at most schools - some will take your money when there is no hope of ever getting a place so always ask how long the list is etc. lists are never what they seem though and even if you are second on the list an available space may be given to a child who is 80th on the list - because parents work for X Y Z etc. speak to your company - they may well have pull. Good luck


crikey!
I know the company are very helpful at assisting with all permits and visas etc. As to their pull regarding schools etc, i have no idea.
here's hoping..
Slightly in limbo without a firm offer or timescale yet


----------



## nekha123

Our kid is 2yrs old. We are thinking of putting him in international syllabus based school. What's your opinion?


----------



## Alice1

sounds like many people are in the same boat re schools - we are moving to Dubai this summer. I've been there for few days this month and visited Dubai British School and GEMS Wellington - both seem great but are full (though possibility for grade 12) (I'm looking for grade 8 and 12). 

Now company has recommended Raffles International School (RIS).

Could anyone tell me anything about this school - especially secondary (as online reviews I've read so far aren't great but may be out of date).


----------



## vantage

hi Alice - daunting, isn't it!

I am getting slightly differing opinions from different schools as to which year my daughter should go into.

She is about to complete P3 in Scotland, and is young for her year.
Some schools have said she should go into year 4 of the English system (albeit outwith the English age cut-off) and others say year 3 of the English system.

JESS say yr 3
GEMS Wellington say yr 4

help!

looks like Wellington are more likely to have places at present, though


----------



## Alice1

vantage said:


> hi Alice - daunting, isn't it!
> 
> I am getting slightly differing opinions from different schools as to which year my daughter should go into.
> 
> She is about to complete P3 in Scotland, and is young for her year.
> Some schools have said she should go into year 4 of the English system (albeit outwith the English age cut-off) and others say year 3 of the English system.
> 
> JESS say yr 3
> GEMS Wellington say yr 4
> 
> help!
> 
> looks like Wellington are more likely to have places at present, though


Hi - I've come across this as well and think it depends on whether the school follows 12 year or 13 year system .. so some schools have a "kinder" class and other schools call this equivalent of our P1. It is daunting but great experience for them so sure it is worth the hassle in the long run! Good luck


----------



## vantage

Alice1 said:


> Hi - I've come across this as well and think it depends on whether the school follows 12 year or 13 year system .. so some schools have a "kinder" class and other schools call this equivalent of our P1. It is daunting but great experience for them so sure it is worth the hassle in the long run! Good luck


See you there!


----------



## mrsm

vantage said:


> hi Alice - daunting, isn't it!
> 
> I am getting slightly differing opinions from different schools as to which year my daughter should go into.
> 
> She is about to complete P3 in Scotland, and is young for her year.
> Some schools have said she should go into year 4 of the English system (albeit outwith the English age cut-off) and others say year 3 of the English system.
> 
> JESS say yr 3
> GEMS Wellington say yr 4
> 
> help!
> 
> looks like Wellington are more likely to have places at present, though


Definitely y3! Going to y4 is jumping her from p3 to p5, especially as she's young. We're moving from Edinburgh and have got a y3 place, you'll need to request it.


----------



## vantage

mrsm said:


> Definitely y3! Going to y4 is jumping her from p3 to p5, especially as she's young. We're moving from Edinburgh and have got a y3 place, you'll need to request it.


That's what I thought. Wellington PS are adamant that it's year 4, and their ages suggest they may be right. They are sending a test to the school in Scotland tomorrow, so truth will out anyway!!


----------



## lxinuk

vantage said:


> That's what I thought. Wellington PS are adamant that it's year 4, and their ages suggest they may be right. They are sending a test to the school in Scotland tomorrow, so truth will out anyway!!


What is the month and year of birth (don't put her full DOB!!!) 
My daughter (may 03) is in year 4 in Eng now! And will enter Y5 at Wellington in Sept.


----------



## vantage

lxinuk said:


> what is the month and year of birth (don't put her full dob!!!)
> my daughter (may 03) is in year 4 in eng now! And will enter y5 at wellington in sept.


11/04


----------



## mrsm

vantage said:


> That's what I thought. Wellington PS are adamant that it's year 4, and their ages suggest they may be right. They are sending a test to the school in Scotland tomorrow, so truth will out anyway!!


You have to say your child has only experienced 3 years of schooling, if it's a good school they will listen, year group tally is right but in Scotland we start a year later, they might not know that. I'm a teacher and it's really important otherwise your child may find themself treated as sen. Point out to them your parent's rights, also it's supposed to be an international school so really should be flexible. It's probably ignorance of the Scottish system, good luck but stick to your guns!


----------



## vantage

mrsm said:


> You have to say your child has only experienced 3 years of schooling, if it's a good school they will listen, year group tally is right but in Scotland we start a year later, they might not know that. I'm a teacher and it's really important otherwise your child may find themself treated as sen. Point out to them your parent's rights, also it's supposed to be an international school so really should be flexible. It's probably ignorance of the Scottish system, good luck but stick to your guns!


Thanks. JESS being very helpful, considering their waiting list. Looks like there may be a corporate debenture there, but that just gets us to the tail end of a very long. Posed list.


----------



## bmai

HI,

I am considering a move right now for my husband's job and we think it might happen at the very end of the summer or even into the school year. My oldest child is supposed to start kindergarten this year (just turned 5)- and I really don't want him to have to start the year late- nor do I want to rush the process of deciding which school is the best fit for our family. Because of this, I am considering homeschooling next year. I am an elementary teacher in the US so I am comfortable with the idea, but I want to make sure I have plenty of activities for my son to do so that he (and I) aren't bored to tears! We currently live in a very urban area in a big city in the US and are used to being out and about all the time (park, museums, zoo, library, story time, etc etc) Does anyone homeschool their similar aged children in Dubai? Are there lots of relatively inexpensive things for young children and parents to do- like art/music/sports classes, museums, playgroups, etc?

Thank you!!


----------



## bquisenberry

Bmai,

I am also considering a move for my husband's job and it most likely will not happen until after the start of the school year. We dont have children. I have 18 years of teaching experience in the primary and intermediate grades. Do you know of anyone providing tutoring services. This may be my only option for employment if we move after the start of the school year.

Thank you.


----------



## bquisenberry

Bmai,

I am also considering a move for my husband's job and it most likely will not happen until after the start of the school year. We dont have children. I have 18 years of teaching experience in the primary and intermediate grades. Do you know of anyone providing tutoring services. This may be my only option for employment if we move after the start of the school year.

Thank you.


----------



## vantage

well that was a tortuous, nail biting few weeks, but school place secured.

Now a hoose!


----------



## Dubye

We have just found out that we are arriving in Dubai in August. We have two young child who will need schooling (aged 4 and 5). 

Have we missed the boat? Will we be able to get them into a decent school at this late stage??


----------



## Tricktrack

Dubye said:


> We have just found out that we are arriving in Dubai in August. We have two young child who will need schooling (aged 4 and 5).
> 
> Have we missed the boat? Will we be able to get them into a decent school at this late stage??


Have a ring or email round ASAP, I would think there may still be a chance due to people leaving over the summer and having given notice already as schools have just finished. Not sure where you will be based but could try gems dso as they have expanded for September and may still have space. Just needs some focus and perseverance on it soon and you may be lucky! Good luck x


----------



## Tricktrack

Dubye said:


> We have just found out that we are arriving in Dubai in August. We have two young child who will need schooling (aged 4 and 5).
> 
> Have we missed the boat? Will we be able to get them into a decent school at this late stage??


Get yourself prepared also and get up to date reports urgently from nursery/school as you will be asked for this everywhere if they are to consider your application, and be prepared to pay quite a few sets of 500 aed registration fees! (I just had to get a report for my 2 year old from nursery who is starting FS1 in September!)


----------



## vantage

Dubye said:


> We have just found out that we are arriving in Dubai in August. We have two young child who will need schooling (aged 4 and 5).
> 
> Have we missed the boat? Will we be able to get them into a decent school at this late stage??



I know GEMS Wellington Primary have places for the slightly older kids. might struggle with 4 & 5 year olds, though. 

I got a place for our 7 year old, and then mentioned our 3 year old. the waiting list for FS1 is 120, but he now counts for the sibling queue-jump. No other siblings - front of the queue!!
try and get 5 year old sorted, and 4 year old becomes easier.
That's just my experience as a Dubai virgin, 10 days in country, so possibly take with a pinch of salt


----------



## lxinuk

Don't worry to much - children are not allowed to transfer between Dubai schools mid year - so if anyone leave (highly likely) if you are sitting waiting yours will get straight in as newcomers. At that age 1 or 2 months won't hurt - just keep up the reading xx


----------



## Tricktrack

lxinuk said:


> Don't worry to much - children are not allowed to transfer between Dubai schools mid year - so if anyone leave (highly likely) if you are sitting waiting yours will get straight in as newcomers. At that age 1 or 2 months won't hurt - just keep up the reading xx


Just wondering, wouldn't the 5 year old if due to enter year 1 in September still need a transfer certificate? I was under the impression that it would cause problems if there were any educational gaps? Probably wrong but this was my understanding!


----------



## michaelrandall78

Grade 1s and under do not require a Transfer Certificate. As to places, GEMS World Academy should have a few places in the elementary, since the classes don't seem like full, but you beta hurry!


----------



## Ismailsaadeh

Choueifat School is great, their fees are fair and their educational system is just great. My daughter is there now. I recommend it to everyone.


----------



## Ashazib

I am ok as long as my kids are in a 'Good good' ranked school as its nearly impossible to get into outstanding ones..JeSs gave me waiting time of 7 years onwards


----------



## madisonjump

GEMS academy schools are quite good i heard. But not much clue about the fee structure. More the fees more the facilities i am sure.


----------



## PlaidShakir

This was very informational  Thanks.


----------



## DeanT

Very informative. Also quite terrifying... Thanks :clap2:


----------



## zovi

It's quite scary the waiting lists, we arrive in Dubai 8th Sept but I think our little boy will have to start school at age 5 at this rate and go to a nursery until then....

I am in Love with Repton School so far ....


----------



## lxinuk

It is possible to get in. I believe there is quite a high turnover rate, also you can not swap schools mid year, so any places that come free go to those on the waiting lists. I wish you lots of luck


----------



## zovi

lxinuk said:


> It is possible to get in. I believe there is quite a high turnover rate, also you can not swap schools mid year, so any places that come free go to those on the waiting lists. I wish you lots of luck


I'm going to call around tomorrow I think if I can get hold of anyone, luckily we have 'some' time as he isn't due to start in UK till next Sept I'd ideally like to get him into a Dubai school then, but we shall see, it's hard when don't know where going to live

I'll be working in airport freezone so u guess around there ....


----------



## lxinuk

If you are going for a British curriculum school - is he starting Foundation Stage next September 2013 or year 1?


----------



## zovi

lxinuk said:


> If you are going for a British curriculum school - is he starting Foundation Stage next September 2013 or year 1?


Ah I don't know haha I keep getting different info from different sites, u think FS he is 4 in Feb 2013


----------



## vantage

if he is 4 in Feb '13, i THINK he should be going into FS1 now, with FS2 equivalent to reception year in UK.
I could be wrong, because we've come from the Scottish system - gave me some confusion!


----------



## pamela0810

Vantage is right. If he turns 4 in Feb 2013, he should be in FS1 in the school year starting September 2012. Nothing to worry though, my son started FS1 at age 3 and was one of the youngest in his class. So you should still be fine.

Zovi, if you still have time this way, then your best option for this year is to look at nursery schools. Jynxy has already posted the link on your other thread. These schools usually are a combination of Kindergarten as well as day care depending on the age. Do come here and take a look at the places personally though before committing anywhere.


----------



## zovi

Thank you to all 

Yes we want to put him in nursery towards end of this year and then start 'school' next Sept which is what he would have done in UK anyway.

So we'll be looking for an FS2 place to start 2013

I'm using the list today to call all schools and organise a tour for as soon as we arrive.

Are the nurseries easier to get a place? Also the nurseries are same as uk here they close 6pm Ish which is good.

Z


----------



## Confiture

Our youngest was 4 in March this year.

He started FS-1 in Sep 2011 (when aged 3) and will be in FS-2 this September.

The FS-1 classes ran from 07:45 until 12:30 whereas one of our friend's children of the same age was in nursery from 08:15 until 3pm.


----------



## zovi

Confiture said:


> Our youngest was 4 in March this year.
> 
> He started FS-1 in Sep 2011 (when aged 3) and will be in FS-2 this September.
> 
> The FS-1 classes ran from 07:45 until 12:30 whereas one of our friend's children of the same age was in nursery from 08:15 until 3pm.


Well I have spent all morning calling around schools, feel more positive and found a couple that could be interesting, it's great that the school buses literally drop them right at home, so we are keen on this, and going to look at a junior nanny or something for the rest of the day as it would only be a few hours if he did after school activities till say 3pm 

I feel much more positive, but it's not going to be the easiest thing to come to a good solution !


----------



## suzimack

Zovi 

You might want to check if the school bus and after school activities tie together. My experience from the couple of schools I've spoken to us that school buses will only collect kids at normal school finishing time, and won't be available for the after school activities. Bit of a pain as we wanted our son to take part in as much as he can, but if he can't get home it's not much use!!!!:-(


----------



## zovi

suzimack said:


> Zovi
> 
> You might want to check if the school bus and after school activities tie together. My experience from the couple of schools I've spoken to us that school buses will only collect kids at normal school finishing time, and won't be available for the after school activities. Bit of a pain as we wanted our son to take part in as much as he can, but if he can't get home it's not much use!!!!:-(


It's all so confusing , I'm a little in love with Repton however to get him in is a nightmare, there is another school not far from motor city which I'm looking at Greenfields but not English it's international x


----------



## vantage

zovi said:


> It's all so confusing , I'm a little in love with Repton however to get him in is a nightmare, there is another school not far from motor city which I'm looking at Greenfields but not English it's international x


When you say 'international' do you mean the International Baccalaureate?

If so, go for it. Don't feel beholden to the English Curriculum.
All British Universities recognise it now, and most of the good British private schools offer IB in parallel to A Level.

If there is a chance that you will be travelling more in the future, IB is a great Educational passport.


----------



## rsinner

vantage said:


> When you say 'international' do you mean the International Baccalaureate?
> 
> If so, go for it. Don't feel beholden to the English Curriculum.
> All British Universities recognise it now, and most of the good British private schools offer IB in parallel to A Level.
> 
> If there is a chance that you will be travelling more in the future, IB is a great Educational passport.


Any views on IB versus British in general? We do want to go back to India at some point of time, and there are more IB schools there. Otherwise, any views/idea on the quality of IB versus British curriculum?

I have searched online but good to get some independent views as well.


----------



## zovi

vantage said:


> When you say 'international' do you mean the International Baccalaureate?
> 
> If so, go for it. Don't feel beholden to the English Curriculum.
> All British Universities recognise it now, and most of the good British private schools offer IB in parallel to A Level.
> 
> If there is a chance that you will be travelling more in the future, IB is a great Educational passport.


Yes that's the one 'International Baccalaureate'  

I'm not too sure what the difference is, the school has space, no cheaper than others but still it's a space lol


----------



## mogg007

Arriving in Dubai end September beginning October. Child is 3 turning 4 in March. Can anyone give me some advice on English schools closest to Jumeirah Village Circle / Triangle? Am I correct that she'll be entering KG2? Any advice will be gratefully received!!!


----------



## pamela0810

rsinner said:


> Any views on IB versus British in general? We do want to go back to India at some point of time, and there are more IB schools there. Otherwise, any views/idea on the quality of IB versus British curriculum?
> 
> I have searched online but good to get some independent views as well.


This response is to Rsinner as well as Zovi.

The main difference between IB and O/A Levels is the method of education, not so much the subject matter.

For British expats that will eventually move back to the UK, I would recommend the UK curriculum as it would be easier for the child to integrate and also get acceptance in universities back home.

For expats that actually plan to move some more, IB is definitely more recommended as it is more internationally recognised.

My son is currently beint taught under the IB curriculum and although I thought he was a bit slow at the beginning (comparing him to our Indian style of learning where everything is memorized!), he has picked up really well. He has started reading at the level of a 7-8 year old and his math skills are also very advanced. 

So personal recommendation would be IB


----------



## Welsh_lady

zovi said:


> School buses


Double check what age the school buses take from - my children's school buses will not take FS1 or FS2 children - its year 1 and above only. A lot of nurseries and Pre schools offer school bus services with a 'nanny' on board though.


----------



## pamela0810

mogg007 said:


> Arriving in Dubai end September beginning October. Child is 3 turning 4 in March. Can anyone give me some advice on English schools closest to Jumeirah Village Circle / Triangle? Am I correct that she'll be entering KG2? Any advice will be gratefully received!!!


You can do a search here: Dubai schools

If I understand correctly, the closest schools will be Emirates International, DIA and Regent International - all three are in the Emirates Living Area.
There are a few schools in the Barsha area too but I don't know their names.


----------



## zovi

Ok GEMS Wellington Silicon Oasis have mailed me a registration form and said they can't confirm a place until Jan

I understand this is normal however are they known for having a waiting list?

Most schools tell me straight if they are oversubscribed but they are not telling me straight, I don't want to just register when they have no intention of giving me a space.

Although to be fair we are going to register I think for a couple just in case.


----------



## zovi

Welsh_lady said:


> Double check what age the school buses take from - my children's school buses will not take FS1 or FS2 children - its year 1 and above only. A lot of nurseries and Pre schools offer school bus services with a 'nanny' on board though.


Oh yes I will - thank you


----------



## pamela0810

zovi said:


> Ok GEMS Wellington Silicon Oasis have mailed me a registration form and said they can't confirm a place until Jan
> 
> I understand this is normal however are they known for having a waiting list?
> 
> Most schools tell me straight if they are oversubscribed but they are not telling me straight, I don't want to just register when they have no intention of giving me a space.
> 
> Although to be fair we are going to register I think for a couple just in case.


Are they charging you 500dhs to register? GEMS Wellington is one of the better schools in Dubai so if their school fees fall within your budget, I would recommend that you register. However, if they are charging you just to register and cannot give you straight answers, then perhaps best to wait and see which schools are more responsive.

There really isn't much that you can do right now. Even if you submit an application now, it will only be added to the pile until they review it in January. The general schedule is that schools open up registrations from December/Jan for the school year that begins in September. So if your child has to join school in September 2013, then you can wait until December 2012 or January 2013.


----------



## zovi

pamela0810 said:


> Are they charging you 500dhs to register? GEMS Wellington is one of the better schools in Dubai so if their school fees fall within your budget, I would recommend that you register. However, if they are charging you just to register and cannot give you straight answers, then perhaps best to wait and see which schools are more responsive.
> 
> There really isn't much that you can do right now. Even if you submit an application now, it will only be added to the pile until they review it in January. The general schedule is that schools open up registrations from December/Jan for the school year that begins in September. So if your child has to join school in September 2013, then you can wait until December 2012 or January 2013.


Yes 500dhs to register so we are going to pick two schools....

Others have outright said they will not even accept an application as they are so over subscribed, whereas Wellington just sent me a link to register.

So do you think they are all added to pile or looked at in order applied?


----------



## zovi

I'm also looking at STAR in Mirdif, as areas we are looking to live are Motor City, Mirdif or Silicon Oasis 

Also Greenfield Community said they had space but I think if I register for two that should suffice.


----------



## pamela0810

The schools that turned you down, I doubt they read your email properly that you are looking for academic year Sept 2013 onwards. I am also pretty certain that your application will just be added to the pile until it is time for them to review them. 

Pick two schools where you feel most confident and apply there. No point in paying each school 500dhs and not being guaranteed a spot. It should be fine. Schools tend to over-sell themselves here and aside from a handful that are genuinely overbooked, the others just give you the impression that they have no spaces.

A lot of expats leave at the end of the school year and places open every year. 

Also, did you read the KHDA school inspection report? For some reason, google isn't working on my browser but if you do a search you should be able to find it. The report will give you a good idea of the standard of schools across Dubai.


----------



## zovi

pamela0810 said:


> The schools that turned you down, I doubt they read your email properly that you are looking for academic year Sept 2013 onwards. I am also pretty certain that your application will just be added to the pile until it is time for them to review them.
> 
> Pick two schools where you feel most confident and apply there. No point in paying each school 500dhs and not being guaranteed a spot. It should be fine. Schools tend to over-sell themselves here and aside from a handful that are genuinely overbooked, the others just give you the impression that they have no spaces.
> 
> A lot of expats leave at the end of the school year and places open every year.
> 
> Also, did you read the KHDA school inspection report? For some reason, google isn't working on my browser but if you do a search you should be able to find it. The report will give you a good idea of the standard of schools across Dubai.


Thank you

I haven't looked yet but I will, appreciate help


----------



## vantage

zovi said:


> Thank you
> 
> I haven't looked yet but I will, appreciate help


they are used to children being on several lists. It's all part of the scam. Develop an insecurity, parents panic and subscribe to lots of schools, and the schools pocket hundreds of 500 fees, and so the cycle continues!

The key appears to be to pester. Email and phone each of the schools at which you register daily / every other day. Make it plain they are the only school you are interested in etc.

If you go on a list and stay silent, the pushy parents will nudge up the list past you. Be pushy! As soon as you are here, go and see them - regularly.


----------



## zovi

*sniggers* plan to  I am a good pesterer


----------



## only one

zovi said:


> *sniggers* plan to  I am a good pesterer



Hi,
Am wondering have you had any luck in getting a school? I am also looking for my daughter who is turning 4 on the 4th of September. We have just moved to Dubai and I was dissapointed to find out she would no longer be accepted in Nurseries due to new laws etc. We live on the trunk of the Palm and am getting very stressed trying to find a school not too far away. Wellington, Jebel Ali, Dubai American Academy, Raffles all are booked up!. 
Just wanted to know how you are doing now with your search. 

:confused2:


----------



## lxinuk

only one said:


> Hi,
> Am wondering have you had any luck in getting a school? I am also looking for my daughter who is turning 4 on the 4th of September. We have just moved to Dubai and I was dissapointed to find out she would no longer be accepted in Nurseries due to new laws etc. We live on the trunk of the Palm and am getting very stressed trying to find a school not too far away. Wellington, Jebel Ali, Dubai American Academy, Raffles all are booked up!.
> Just wanted to know how you are doing now with your search.
> 
> :confused2:


Keep phoning, keep pestering, once school starts place can not be given to pupils enrolled in other schools, so your chances of a place increase. let schools have the first week to get going and then pester again xx


----------



## zach28

*UPtown School*

Is Uptown Mirdiff MAINLY for special needs kids?

What is the ratio of special needs kids vs non-special kids? How does this work out?


----------



## priyanka13

can ne 1 provide me the info regarding IMT dubai


----------



## Wuuki

Still looking for a school?
I recommend GEMS World Academy GWA a lot.
Just had the induction day but this alone was amazing.
Love the spirit and more importantly so does my son.
Will keep you posted once the real life kicks in this Sunday 
Take care
Mark


----------



## Wuuki

Still looking for a school?
I recommend GEMS World Academy GWA a lot.
Just had the induction day but this alone was amazing.
Love the spirit and more importantly so does my son.
Will keep you posted once the real life kicks in this Sunday 
Take care
Mark


----------



## shirlyb

*SCHOOLS in UAE*

NICE POST! UAE / DUBAI is a nice place to live ... but with school children, it's a challenge...

Still coping in general.


----------



## samanbengali

Don't let the pressure stop u from trying .. We registered on the last day of school when they were ready to close for Christmas in an outstanding school and received a mail a week later that our child had got in... The catch. .? Our child did most of the talking and told them this is the only school he will ever go to .. And if they don't take him ; his parents will be separated as he will have to stay back and not come to Dubai.. !! ( my husband has already moved and we were not willing to move unless he got into a school) .
It worked !!  they accepted him


----------



## familyoffour

Hello all, I may be relocating to Dubai in early 2013 with my family as a result of job promotion. We have twin boys who will turn 3 in January. At what age do children start primary school in Dubai? Are there pre-school/ Montessori schools? Thanks for any info.


----------



## familyoffour

familyoffour said:


> Hello all, I may be relocating to Dubai in early 2013 with my family as a result of job promotion. We have twin boys who will turn 3 in January. At what age do children start primary school in Dubai? Are there pre-school/ Montessori schools? Thanks for any info.


Hi, has anybody got any info?
Thanks.


----------



## samanbengali

familyoffour said:


> Hi, has anybody got any info?
> Thanks.


Yes. , lots of montessori n play schools.. They start school at. 3.5 and sometimes even earlier. U can google Dubai school list n get a list schools , pay scale , ratings ...
Dubai schools


----------



## familyoffour

samanbengali said:


> Yes. , lots of montessori n play schools.. They start school at. 3.5 and sometimes even earlier. U can google Dubai school list n get a list schools , pay scale , ratings ...
> Dubai schools


Great, thanks very much.


----------



## Razshah

*New to forum !*

Hi I'm new to the forum so sorry if I've posted this incorrectly! We are planning to move from Jeddah to Dubai by Xmas. We have 2 kids 3 & 4.5. We are british & lived in Jeddah for 1 year. We are having a total nightmare finding a school place. Have searched ever forum, contacted around 15 British schools. Repton is the only place with spaces for immediate start. Can anyone recommend any other schools that may have places & are rates highly for being we resources qualified teachers& child centred. We are uncertain whether to send our kids to repton the reviews are u either love it or hate it. Any views on gems royal school or wellington academy. We love the sound of kings but that's closed for applucations we hear theirs a new school opening very soon near repton anyone have any info on that? We just want some firm recommendations based on people's experiences I've read every guide & inspection report but its still so hard!


----------



## Razshah

Wuuki said:


> Still looking for a school?
> I recommend GEMS World Academy GWA a lot.
> Just had the induction day but this alone was amazing.
> Love the spirit and more importantly so does my son.
> Will keep you posted once the real life kicks in this Sunday
> Take care
> Mark


That's sounds fab! I've just posted a long MSG in the list somewhere but goodness knows where it's gone! Is it british do you know if they have spaces I have a 3 & 4.5yr old


----------



## Razshah

samanbengali said:


> Don't let the pressure stop u from trying .. We registered on the last day of school when they were ready to close for Christmas in an outstanding school and received a mail a week later that our child had got in... The catch. .? Our child did most of the talking and told them this is the only school he will ever go to .. And if they don't take him ; his parents will be separated as he will have to stay back and not come to Dubai.. !! ( my husband has already moved and we were not willing to move unless he got into a school) .
> It worked !!  they accepted him


Wow !! Which school was that??


----------



## CowBoy_boy

*Isas*

Hi there!!! 
First time on this forum. Does anyone have any comments on International School of Arts & Sciences, my 10 grader might get a seat in there. How is this school, level of teaching. I'm afraid that he might not have to many friends from school, du to the fact that we are living in Marina area, even as he is very outgoing boy. Any kids from this area are attending this school.
Cheers all.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Have a friend who teaches there. He loves it one day, and hates it the next. They do seem a bit strict in some matters that they have to deal with on academic side and alot of emphasis appears to be put on numbers/productivity on paper. He does love teaching though and has been there over 6 years, so even though is stressful, he does enjoy it and stays.


----------



## Lars001

*Repton vs GWA - urgent advice pls*

Hi everyone, we need to decide between Repton and GEMS World Academy for our 6 year old son. I would appreciate your views on which school is better. We are ok with both IB and British curriculums.


----------



## WalaaDiaa

*Coming Soon To Dubai*

Hi All

need your advice regarding the school search, i am Egyptian will be in Dubai starting November, i have a 7 years old son who will be 8 by November 2013, i am looking for a good school for him that is mix of Arabic and UK, need to register him in a school before he is here for the academic year 2013-2014, my budget is 30000 AED, looking for urgent help, as what i understand from this rich forum that the registrations starts beginning of December till end of January, thanks.

Walaa Diaa


----------



## aydinz

Try Al Mawakeb School.... I do not remember well, but we used to pay around AED 30,000 4years ago... I am unsure of the rates now, but their portfolio includes a number of respected schools


----------



## faisee

Dear all, KINDLY REQUESTING A ADMISSION FOR MY SON AGE 6 IN ANY CBSE SCHOOL, IN GRADE 1

WHERE I NEED HELP FROM THE PEOPLE WITH GREAT HELPING ATTITUDE, I AM NOT RICH, SO 

I WOULD PREFER A SMALL SCHOOL, PLEASE CALL IF ANYONE CAN HELP, THIS IS URGENT FOR 

THE FUTURE OF A KID, THAT'S WHY I AM ADDING MY MOBILE NO. 055.5250651


----------



## rsinner

faisee said:


> Dear all, KINDLY REQUESTING A ADMISSION FOR MY SON AGE 6 IN ANY CBSE SCHOOL, IN GRADE 1


do you need names of schools ? this list gives names of all CBSE schools in Dubai Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Reports

In addition, there are CBSE schools in Sharjah as well, but I do not know their names apart from DPS


----------



## sheenahewes

which british curricula schools are nearest Emirates Hills or Meadows? I need a place for my 4 year old in Sept 2913 and there seems to be no spaces at Dubai British School - even the wait list is closed.


----------



## lxinuk

I don't think the waiting lists are open for 2913 yet!!! I could be wrong, this is Dubai!

Go to the website linked above and narrow it down, I've only been here a short time. My kids are at Gems Wellington International Sch in Al Soufah but there are others! 

Good luck.

L


----------



## sheenahewes

Thanks - typing error, 2013 September but the websites already say the waiting list is closed. I ws wondering if any expats knew they were due to release their spaces at Dubai British School or Meadows International nearer the time, and could give me hope. xx


----------



## lxinuk

There is always hope - people leave all the time. 

No one will have a definite answer except the registrar at the school. I work at a British curriculum school but I can't tell you what spaces there are. 

New intake happens every day. 

Research your options, visit to see if you like, register and cross fingers!

Good luck x


----------



## sheenahewes

Thankyou so much, and where do I find out about any jobs available at these schools? On the GulfTalent website etc I suppose?


----------



## familyoffour

Hi all,
We are moving to Dubai in January. We have twin boys who will be three years old at the end of January 2013. Will they be starting school in September 2013 or 2014?

Many thanks


----------



## mrsm

sheenahewes said:


> Thankyou so much, and where do I find out about any jobs available at these schools? On the GulfTalent website etc I suppose?


Depends what type of job you mean. Most of the teaching jobs in the good schools are advertised in the TES which you can access online, admin or TA jobs are usually on the school website or Expat Woman website.


----------



## mrsm

familyoffour said:


> Hi all,
> We are moving to Dubai in January. We have twin boys who will be three years old at the end of January 2013. Will they be starting school in September 2013 or 2014?
> 
> Many thanks


Which curriculum do you want? If it's British they go to FS1 at 3 official school FS 2 starts at 4.


----------



## ahmed.faraz

*School selection feedback requied*

Hello all, 

I would like to have some valuable feedback from you all. We in the process of school selection for my *2.5 years boy*. We are looking for *British Ciriculum *schools.

We live in *Al Khail Gate community* (Al Quoz) near Oasis Center. Till now we have shortlisted *Cambridge Internation School* and *Winchester School *near Ibn batuta Mall. 

Your valuable suggestions are required about the positives and negatives about the schools based on experience or opinion. 

Are there too much traffic near Cambridge Internation School or Winchester School ? how long will it take to travel from school to home (Al Khail Gate) if we use the School Transport Bus ? 

How many students per class in these schools ? 

What could be the challanges, benefits and diffculties for these opitons or if you have other please sugest.

There are some post available for these school but I am looking for the latest ones.

Thanks in advance for all your help and valuable suggestions.


----------



## ahmed.faraz

mrsm said:


> Which curriculum do you want? If it's British they go to FS1 at 3 official school FS 2 starts at 4.


If your children are over three on 15th Sept then they can attend the school.


----------



## familyoffour

ahmed.faraz said:


> If your children are over three on 15th Sept then they can attend the school.


Thank you.


----------



## angelican

mina1 As per the Ministry of Labour students under the sponsorship of their university can now work legally. since jan 2011


----------



## mogg007

It's a struggle to into any of the good local schools in the Emirates Hills area. Dubai British have closed admissions for FS1, FS2 and Year 1 for 2012/2013 and 2013/2014. This morning Emirates International told me that they do not have FS2 places at all and Jumeirah English Speaking School said they have closed their admissions indefinitely. Have submitted an online application to Raffles and will have to wait and see. It is an absolute nightmare trying to get into a school!!!


----------



## Midlifer

Now that ADEC assessments are going public the schools are holding off on admissions as if the reviews are good, in ADECs eyes, tuitions will go up. Probably significantly.


----------



## Bear7

*Teacher moving schools*

I am interested in moving schools. I am currently teaching in Abu Dhabi. I am still on my probationary period and have signed a contract for 2 years. I currently have a visa from the school. 
Is it true I can be banned from teaching in the UAE if I leave? or can I be just banned from Abu Dhabi? Can my visa be transferred? Am I best to get my contract cancelled or do I get ban then? 

I have heard different information from different people. Perhaps you could enlighten me.


----------



## Midlifer

I am not sure but if you cancel your contract with a school, even during probation period you'll have to leave. 


I for one don't feel any real ownership here. Once I decide to leave, not really planning on looking back so a ban is no big deal.


----------



## ahmed.faraz

ahmed.faraz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would like to have some valuable feedback from you all. We in the process of school selection for my *2.5 years boy*. We are looking for *British Ciriculum *schools.
> 
> We live in *Al Khail Gate community* (Al Quoz) near Oasis Center. Till now we have shortlisted *Cambridge Internation School* and *Winchester School *near Ibn batuta Mall.
> 
> Your valuable suggestions are required about the positives and negatives about the schools based on experience or opinion.
> 
> Are there too much traffic near Cambridge Internation School or Winchester School ? how long will it take to travel from school to home (Al Khail Gate) if we use the School Transport Bus ?
> 
> How many students per class in these schools ?
> 
> What could be the challanges, benefits and diffculties for these opitons or if you have other please sugest.
> 
> There are some post available for these school but I am looking for the latest ones.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help and valuable suggestions.


Nobody replied to my post.  , can anyone please guide ?


----------



## Unikwa

why not try calling the schools themselves? doing some internet reasearch?

just a thought


----------



## ahmed.faraz

Unikwa said:


> why not try calling the schools themselves? doing some internet reasearch?
> 
> just a thought


Will any school tell me any problems or bad things about it (if any). Actaully I want the real experience and opinion.


----------



## Midlifer

The ADEC Assessments/ Audits are supposed to come out in January. Everyone get published online this year. I've only been here a short time, but the sense I gets no they won't.


----------



## angelican

I bet they wouldnt tell you any thing negative about them! So you will have to get the opinions about schools from your peers. KDHA does rate the schools. Some of the Ratings of the schools in UAE can be found here. But again I do remarks from my peers that the ratings of these schools are not so authentic. So it is better you take a decision based on your peers opinions, school ratings and also make sure you visit the school to get a personal feel about it!



ahmed.faraz said:


> Will any school tell me any problems or bad things about it (if any). Actaully I want the real experience and opinion.


----------



## HoustonExpact

*DAA or GWA*

If there was a choice between Dubai American Academy and Gems World Academy, which one would be a better one? I can't decide between these two for my 5 year old. I need reviews from parents with children in either schools. 
Thanks!


----------



## dubaidhow

nice info


----------



## travel5

Hi HoustonExpact. I am from the USA (Houston), but am currently living in Perth. We are looking into moving to Dubai and are trying to figure out the school options. It seems like there are fewer US curriculum options vs. British or IB. I was wondering what you (and others) think of the US choices, such as American School of Dubai and the Dubai American Academy. Which US schools have a stronger reputation or would be the "first choice" of parents? What did you decide on?


----------



## Hello123

Do expates have to use private schools? They can't use arabic public schools?


----------



## lxinuk

Your kids would have to be fluent in Arabic! If they are let me know and ill ask my friend who teaches at a local school what she thinks.


----------



## HoustonExpact

Hi Travel5, 
I did school tours for both and Gem a world definitely has a much bigger and modern facility. But I decided to apply to Dubai American academy as it is a more established and older school with outstanding rating by KHDA(dubai school inspection report). I guess it matters more if teachers are well qualified and experienced which seems like DAA does have! 
Now getting in is another story so just keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## HoustonExpact

Public schools only teach in Arabic! So it depends if your kids speak Arabic!


----------



## HoustonExpact

I did not get any feedback from Parents with kids in Dubai American Academy or Gems World Academy! But I guess I can always switch if needed later as GWA did have very impressive labs and sports facilities!!


----------



## shanehbrsj

Sorry for doing this.(sorry who started this thread)
need a real help here



My brother came to dubai on TOURIST VISA for 30Days.It ended on this 26th Dec.
But he didn't know about it cause false information provided by Agency.

Now,

1.will he get 10days of Grace time Automatically or not?

cause his agency is not telling abt it.when we told abt this they ask another AED950
for renew visa without paying any FINE..
2.is it possible??

pls,PM me


----------



## oz75

they also have a very impressive annual fee!!!


----------



## oz75

i've potentially got my son ( he's 4) into Raffles World Academy....anyone heard anything good or bad about this school....

thanks!


----------



## Chuckins

Hello All,
My Husband is in the process of interviewing for a role in Dubai. I am I suppose jumping the mark a bit but I like to be in the know! I like the Kings School in Dubai and wondered what communities are in that area? Sorry If I am posting in the wrong area. I know that it is hard to get into schools but I have narrowed it down to a couple and the Kings school was the one I liked.


----------



## jeriel

hi everyone, thank you for this interesting topics. I just want to ask if there is a private school for the expat for the special needs here in uae. I want to join this private school if possible. I was a ASL (american sign language) instructor in my previous country. Please give me some advise.


----------



## Mummy

*Need info on dubai schools ASAP*

Hey I have a very good friend in a bit of a dilemma here in dubai, please see below her situation.

Her son in FS2 but missed FS1 as straight from nursery, now behind in class. What to do since his age, 4 in July 2012 doesn't allow younger class but She doesn't want him to struggle through school always now. Don't think he will be ready for grade 1 

budget only allows cheaper schools. Prefer 10k but will go up to 27k if he can be really helped.

If any mommy knows what she can do that would be amazing, she's working all day so no time to do all this or even visit schools? Until she takes leave off work, 

This is why I'm helping her out.

Thanks mommies.


----------



## familyoffour

Hello all, does anybody have their children in Emirates International School or Regent School? Would love to hear any feedback you might have. 

Also, my sons (twins) will be 3 years and 8 months old in September, to me this feels young to start FS1 but is this normal for UAE?

Thanks.


----------



## a_calantha

Thanks for this information ossy, bonk & elphaba. Few of my friends in France & Belgium enquired about teaching jobs in Dubai / UAE.

Could you give me some idea about whether European teachers have a chance here? They are all very well experienced with 10+ years and more.

Thanks once again,
Calantha


----------



## mrsm

a_calantha said:


> Thanks for this information ossy, bonk & elphaba. Few of my friends in France & Belgium enquired about teaching jobs in Dubai / UAE.
> 
> Could you give me some idea about whether European teachers have a chance here? They are all very well experienced with 10+ years and more.
> 
> Thanks once again,
> Calantha


There are a few IB schools run by taaleem and some other companies, there's also a French speaking school. Best bet is to check websites of the companies that run these schools. Do your friends speak English? As curriculum here is taught in English even if it is IB. Good luck to them!


----------



## prashanthvnath

*Need an Urgent Advice*

Hi, Need an urgent advice

My kid is 3 years old and she is having developmental delays caused by epileptic seizures. According to our paediatric neurologist, putting my kid at this point in a special schools will deteriorate her development further down, instead, put her in a normal school for KG 1 and then see for a year or so, and then decide according to the development the kid shows . Now me and my wife are in a fix. Can any one of you, please help us with the following information
1)	Names of normal schools/ nurseries, which accepts kids with developmental delays
2)	Is there a provision as per Ministry of Education, where, initially, if my kid studies in nursery/ special needs school for couple of years and if she had picked up, then get admitted to normal schools? Will the initial years of developmental delays and her education in a special schools will allow her to join normal school, subject to clearing the assessment exams?

Your earliest response in this regard would be of great help for us

Thanks


----------



## a_calantha

Oh yes mrsm, they do speak English quite well. They've taught Internationally before. One friend teaches Chemistry & Physics to grades 8 & 9, while another teaches Mathematics to grades 4, 5 and 6.

Calantha


----------



## Ssisters

prashanthvnath said:


> Hi, Need an urgent advice
> 
> My kid is 3 years old and she is having developmental delays caused by epileptic seizures. According to our paediatric neurologist, putting my kid at this point in a special schools will deteriorate her development further down, instead, put her in a normal school for KG 1 and then see for a year or so, and then decide according to the development the kid shows . Now me and my wife are in a fix. Can any one of you, please help us with the following information
> 1)	Names of normal schools/ nurseries, which accepts kids with developmental delays
> 2)	Is there a provision as per Ministry of Education, where, initially, if my kid studies in nursery/ special needs school for couple of years and if she had picked up, then get admitted to normal schools? Will the initial years of developmental delays and her education in a special schools will allow her to join normal school, subject to clearing the assessment exams?
> 
> Your earliest response in this regard would be of great help for us
> 
> Thanks


Some schools do not accept special needs children because they do not provide or allow on site access for assistance (ex-"shadows, therapists). The GEMS schools do allow and a few even have onsight assistance. It is thier form of "inclusion". So the assessments there are really just to make sure it is not severe but they MAY accept only if there is a therapist, etc. The schools exclusively for special needs children here are more for moderate to severe needs and it seems like it would not be a fit for you. 

As for nursery- there are some great accomadating ones here with o/t on sight. I have a child at "Inspire" and they are very warm, excellent mix of cultures, and extremely accomadating for parents of special needs. It is beautiful to see how the children mix together. I am sure there are others also but I am just giving my experience. 

please note- WAITLISTS !!!! for schools here can be longggggggg. So I would suggest deciding and getting the forms in asap. 

best of luck


----------



## MikeyBoy

anyone have experience/information for Bradenton Prep by DSC for highschool kids?


----------



## globetrottingmommy

*Urgent! looking for some helpful reviews on schools*

To all fellow parents registered on this forum
We are from Belgium and my 5 year old son is to take assessments at some schools we applied for in March for entry in September 2013. Assessment by the way is not a very familiar concept to us here ( we have never had to go through any for our son) and his teacher does not even agree with assessments for such young children.
Nevertheless as this is the sytem in Dubai, i wanted any views on the following schools?
Horizon
JPS
Uptown Primary
JBS - Jumeirah Baccalaureate
DAA
Also do you know what these assessments are like? My son will be going into grade 1 and of course it is rather nerve wracking not knowing what your walking into?Looking forward to receiving honest and informed opinions from fellow expats.
I really liked Horizon, JPS uptown primary i wanted to know what everyone feels about these schools?
Horizon seemed to be very relaxed and holisitc and nurturing as did JPS and Uptown. DAA seems like a great school but a bit more structured and my only reservation is that its so big!
Looking forward to your comments people!


----------



## elfafry

hello,
I have a 11yr old son. I wanted to know can you advice, do schools offer extra language lessons for children who do not speak english fluently? i know there are admission exams, how does it go with the fact my sons english is rather poor?
thank you


----------



## maz81

Hi, not sure how to post a new item on here. I'm looking to apply to schools for January 2014. Their are so many negative views on these forums, which scholls are best to apply to? I'm a primary school teacher, married with 3 children.


----------



## Midlifer

Going to try to be diplomatic here. From what I've seen, most of the schools are a lot of fluff. Stay away from schools run by Arabs and be wary of S. Africans. The good news is there are a lot of nice teachers here.


----------



## maz81

Thanks midlifer, any pointers on school names, the ones I should apply to please. Also what is Gems wellington like? seems a popular school to apply to!


----------



## Mo123

*Schools*

Hi all, I due to arrive in Dubai end of feb, and wanted help for daughters school. She is 8 years old and still on 3 waiting lists Regents Int, Gems Wellington & Emirates Meadows. Does anyone know of any British Schools with no waiting lists. Also if you know of any maths, English and science tutors it would be helpful as I may need to home tutor until she gets a place in school. We will be staying int the JLT area. Thanks


----------



## jasonwannaknow

*Are there bullies in American School of Dubai? (ASD)*

I'm planning to enroll my son there. I just wanna know if there are bullies there, or are the students nice there? We all want the best for our sons.


----------



## terdubai

What an odd question. There are bullies and nice people everywhere in the world. ASD is a great school.


----------



## asprin

*How good are the British schools?*

Hi

I am relocating in the next year and are very concerned about the standard of education in the middle east

How does the standard of education comparable to that in the UK? At the moment my daughter goes to a local infant school that has an outstanding ofsted report. There are 30 in her class and she loves it

I am worried that the class sizes will be enormous and she will be a little fish in a giant pond!

I can live anywhere in Dubai and my husbands company will pay any school fees we want - any advice is greatly welcome

Thanks


----------



## cwffin

Hi
I am an experienced teacher working here in Dubai - my experince with British schools has been very mixed, there are a few schools with a decent reputation but many who offer sub-standard quality education compared with what you would find in the UK. Unfortunately most schools are over subscribed which means many parents don't have much choice in where to send their children. Good luck in finding the right school!!


----------



## Black Jack

i kind of agree with terdubai, the best way to raise is a kid is to expose them to the world, not shelter them from it.

of course one could home school their children so they never have to face the uncomfortable situation of facing a bully, but would this be best for the child?


----------



## asprin

Thanks for your reply. Could you be a bit more specific in which are the best schools. My husband will be moving ahead of us so I can wait for the space at my chosen school to become available

Would you say the years benchmark at the same point as in the UK?


----------



## saraswat

Please do checkout this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/42945-schools-dubai.html

useful info there...


----------



## 200256

better learn him not to back down and to defend himself, bullies won't pick on him then


----------



## Chocoholic

I think there are bullies everywhere, it would be wishful thinking to think there are not. It's part of life and growing up.

I was mercilessly bullied at school and you know what? It definitely made me a stronger person for it. I learned to fight back in the ways that I could and later on all those who picked on me for years actually came and apologised - says alot. Most bullies are cowards with low self esteem anyway.


----------



## amal231

Thanks for sharing the list but can any one please share which schools are good from academic and environment point of view.


----------



## byrnecp

*Deira International School*

Hi All,

I have 3 children; aged 9, 14 and 17. The Deira International School has the shortest waiting list of all the schools that I have investigated so far. 

Does anyone have any recent experience of this school? Standard of teaching, care form the pupils etc.
 
Thanks.


----------



## shorty1982

Hi all,

I am moving after a month to dubai and I have my kid who is 6 years old who I need need to register him for grade 1 with one of the schools.

Anyone currently working with one of the good schools or know someone in these schools who can help me in registering my son to grade 1 even before I reach dubai.

I can get any kind of letters or guarantees to the school if they wish.

Please help me I am getting really depressed because of this school issue


----------



## maryamals

yes the schools are really expensive especially the good ones


----------



## chris146

Does anyone have any experiences of the Dubai British School?


----------



## sheena_164

Hi all. Are there any childminders in Dubai. I want my daughter to be around other kids she is only 2 yr 8months

Very sociable so I don't want her to loose that when we come over. Thanks


----------



## brenny48

Hi guys

I've just been offered a job at Repton. Just wondering if anyone else is heading over this year?


----------



## k2j2unk

There are some less-expensive schools that are OK, but you have to look for them. 

GEMS has a near-duopoly on the market, is basically in it for the money, and is constantly finding ways to raise their tuition prices and add on many other required fees that aren't mentioned in advance. They are a for-profit operation.


----------



## vantage

agreed, but having heard stories of how much 'branded' school books / pencils etc cost, and parents are forced to buy, at least Gems supply all that inclusive (or at least they do at GWPS)

I don't think there are many schools in Dubai that are not 'for-profit' establishments.


----------



## pinkcandy123

My Children are in Y 4 and Year 6 now nd im being honest when I say that i hve no regrets in letting them stay in regent international school


----------



## sbrink1

Can anyone give me any reviews on Collegiate American? Looking at moving in the summer and the school situation is very overwhelming! Thanks!


----------



## AmyWales13

*Schools in dubai*

Hi, I am in the process of applying for teaching jobs in Dubai for Sep 2013 and would like some advice or opinions on what some schools are like to work in. Also what the accommodation the school offers is like? Any schools I should avoid? I have a few friends out there but their opinions are very varied...


----------



## gobarca

I'm moving to Dubai soon and thinking about the "Cambridge School" for my 11 year old son. Does anyone have any references for that school?? Looks god in the internet, but you never know......


----------



## gobarca

sbrink1 said:


> Can anyone give me any reviews on Collegiate American? Looking at moving in the summer and the school situation is very overwhelming! Thanks!


Facing the same scenario, even worse when you can't put the kid on waiting list, because the visa is not ready yet.......


----------



## Grt1

*Any experience with this school?*

There is a school is Sharjah, Al Ansar International School .. I have two queries about it

1. Has anyone taught in it? if yes then how is the management
2. Does anyone have a child studying in this school? If yes then what is the standard of education.

My wife is thinking about getting my child admitted in this school and start teaching there as well.. Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## aroosashafqat

*Pvt School Business*

the pvt School business now improving now a days in middle East , 
Government school may not be facilitate to the students mean while student and parents moved to pvt school...
government might be worked on this sector may facilitate the students,
thanks for this useful post thank you


----------



## Ctrl freak

Hi, we have just been told we are moving out to dubai in august 2013 and im in panic mode. I need to get schools sorted out for september 2013 for my son- going into year 5, and daughter - going into year 12. Ideally I would like them to both go to the same school as it would be easier for transport and they will be together. I'm looking at a British curriculum maybe near to midriff area. Help. Everywhere I read says the schools have completed their intakes in January this year and have long waiting lists. What is the likelihood of getting them into say Gems Wellington international school? Is Gems Cambridge international school any good? 
My husbands work are starting to get the paperwork ready but everything is a bit slow on their part so visas etc may take a while. Do i need these now to enquire/ reserve a place for the children at schools or can i contact schools and start the ball rolling without this information? Thank you.


----------



## aroosashafqat

Go to the future of your children.... same school is batter option for you....


----------



## Sima123

*Need Some Advice About Winchester School Dubai (Oud Metha Campus)*

 Well I Need Some Advice About Winchester School Dubai..
Next Year I'm Going To Turn Grade 7..
Because I Came Late Dubai's Best Schools Are Already Full.. (ASD-DAA-VISS-GWA)
I'm Going To One Of Those In The Academic Year (2014-2015) So I Need To Improve My English.
So Is Winchester School Dubai The Right Place For Me?
Reviews Too Please 
And May I Have Any Idea About Which Nationalities Would I Find There?
Greetings To All


----------



## Sima123

Hey, Al Ansar International school Is A Great School..
They Do Give Alot Of Homework.
The School Is 99% Arab Students


----------



## Sima123

Hey ! It Actually Depends On Your Style..
If Your The Person That Can Handle Crazy Students And Hard Teaching Then I Would Recommend Cheap Schools (Westminster-american international school-dubai international school)
If Your The Type That Doesn't Only Want To Teach,Learn Too And If Your Used To Be Surrounded With American,British Students Then (Dubai American School-Dubai American Academy....expensive ones)
and for British Schools (Dubai College-Kings Dubai-Dubai British School-Repton School Dubai)
 Hope I Helped


----------



## AmyWales13

Is Repton a good school then? Lol x


----------



## Sima123

I Would Recommend Winchester School Dubai 
It Has Adorable Prices (8k-13k)
Most Students Are Asian,British,Indian..
Very Small Portion Of Arabs
I Believe They Follow The National Curriculum Of England 
The School Educates Students In A Very Supportive Way
Most Teachers Are Irish,Indian,British And Asian
The School Does Fun,Educated Activities For The Students
Hope I Helped  !


----------



## Sima123

Repton Is An Wonderful School  Fees Are High But They Are Worth It! 
I've Tried Both Schools And Repton Seems To Be Much Better
GWA Seems To Be The Most Expensive School In Dubai, But Sadly KHDA Rates The School As "Acceptable" Mostly Each Year Which Is Not A Really Good Rating....
And Because You Are From Uk, Repton Would Be An Great Choice If You Want To Surround Your Child With People With The Same Nationality  
Otherwise GWA Has Indian,Irish,Arabic,Asian,American,Canadian,Japanese,British,Australians.......
People From All Around The World..
Hope I Helped


----------



## Sima123

Not Really,
Well There Is A Bunch Of Students With Special Needs Out There,
But That Is Because The School Can Supply Them With What They Need,
So, The School Has 95% Of Non-Special Kids
And The Other 5% Is Mainly Students With Special Needs  
Hope I helped


----------



## Sima123




----------



## AmyWales13

Thanks, I would be teaching out there tho and don't have any children!!! Lots of places look great from the outside but wonder what it's like to work in  x


----------



## mrsm

AmyWales13 said:


> Thanks, I would be teaching out there tho and don't have any children!!! Lots of places look great from the outside but wonder what it's like to work in  x


Hi, I don't teach at Repton but teaching over here is different to in the UK especially if you're in a state primary school. It's good but different!


----------



## EmmaH

mrsm said:


> Hi, I don't teach at Repton but teaching over here is different to in the UK especially if you're in a state primary school. It's good but different!


Different in what way? The obvious ways (i.e. different country, types of people etc), or are you thinking something else?


----------



## bling!!

Hi have just visited Repton, we liked it, does anyone know anything about the entrance assessments? My daughter has to do CATs test she's 11 & my son has to do english and maths he's almost 9. Getting a place is pinned on these tests - are they hard to pass? Anyone know? 

Also visited Safa which seemed nice, again looking for Yr5 & Yr7. Anyone know anything about the school? 

Safa & Wellington DSO are both expanding does anyone have experience in how this might affect the school day to day, does it have a knock on effect at all?

Frustrated..after visiting 4 schools still no further on with offers of a place for September!!


----------



## safia

All the top schools are oversubscribed, but will often suggest putting your kids on a waiting list. My advice, ask how long that list is. In many cases you need to get the child's name down at birth it seems.

Going for a lower rated, therefore cheaper (usually) school is no shame. In many cases, the atmosphere and overall ethos may suit your family better. It just means that you might need to brace yourself for taking a bit of time with your kids at home to go over lessons and supplement what they are doing in schooltime. But isn't that a sound strategy in all cases anyway?


----------



## shorty1982

Any can help me in finding a school for my son? I have just moved to dubai and he just turned 6. I am looking for any good school with a budget 35k.
I have seen like 7 different schools and they all don't accept any more kids.

Please guys I need your help I am totally depressed and I don't want my kids to miss the academic year of 2013-2014.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Everything is over subscribed as people go around putting deposits on a bunch of schools. Ask the school that you are interested in the date that those that have not confirmed spots, are released to be filled. You will want to go around and visit at those times for each of the schools you have decided on. Personally woulndt suggest putting deposits down on multipe schools as you are too far down the list at this point and I tend to think that half these schools with these huge waiting lists never even bother to go down and call those people but just collect 500 dirham fees to be put on the lists for not.

Where are you going to be working/living? People can help you narrow down where you should target based on this that will be good options that may have slots.


----------



## shorty1982

Thank jynxgirl. I will be living and working in JLT. So some good reccomendations for the JLT would be nice.

So from what I have understood from your post I might need to wait for a month or so? Maybe then some places in schools will be free, am I right?


----------



## ficklemiss

Thanks for the advice about dates for confirmation Jynxgirl - we are moving out in August 2013 and the whole school issue is freaking me out! 
We are coming out in a week for my two boys to do assessments but as the only schools with availability are the ones not yet built, maybe I should have a back up plan or just :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ctrl freak

I'm with you all on the freaking out as cant get any places for my children either. Ive got one child going into yr 5 and the other into yr 12. Every school I have looked at says the lists are closed, i haven't even sent in any applications yet, grrrrr. Is it worth still contacting the schools and sending applications if the lists are closed, im having to do everything from the uk as I'm still waiting for my husbands company to get their act together and give us a confirmed offer, they keep saying it will be ready soon, but we are still waiting, they dont seem to understand the situation about trying to get the children school places. i also presume visas won't be ready for a while, will i need a letter from my husbands company confirming his employment and intended visa? We are probably moving out there in early August, do the schools tend to reopen the lists nearer the start of term if people haven't confirmed places with them? Do they keep any places open for overseas students joining them? What happens if I can't get them into a school for September, I really want British curriculum as that is what they have been following.


----------



## ficklemiss

I wouldn't apply if the lists are closed - every application involves a registration fee so the costs quickly mount up and are non-refundable. We have forked out a fortune already and still have assessments to pay for!


----------



## leeski09

My wife and I (7yr daughter stayed in Uk) just did an 8 day visit in prep of our move in July. We visited 5 schools in various locations to give us logistical options for housing - my wife will be working in Tecom so somewhere enroute or not too far out was desired.
All had waiting lists, but as they all say, Dubai is very transient and people move at the drop of a hat and places do come up. We checked out: Silicon Oasis, Jebel Ali, Horizon, Al Safa, and Wellington. We registered at all (about 500AED / £95 GBP) to give us the best chance. 
earlier this week, after assessments where completed via email / telephone to our daughters current Uk primary school, she was accepted for a place at Horizon, much to our delight as its rates very highly and was our favourite of them all. Sure theres some ground work and leg work to do, but well worth it and you need to take the reg fees on the chin to have a good chance.
Good luck, and dont despair. Jebel Ali have aslo told us that we will have a place there too, but we have made our decision.


----------



## mrsm

EmmaH said:


> Different in what way? The obvious ways (i.e. different country, types of people etc), or are you thinking something else?


No, different in the competitive nature, heavy reliance on testing and longer working days filled with meetings! But also in the supportive parents and good community feel about the school too.


----------



## Teesside_Wanderer

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice concerning the equivalency of the education system in the UAE compared to the UK.

UAE grades 10-12 // are these equivalent to the UK's GCSE final year (Year 11) and the AS/A2 years?? 

Or is grade 12 equivalent to AS level?

Any help - especially from teachers working in the vocationally orientated education establishments - would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shahbaz

In my opinion student can part-time


----------



## bling!!

*desperate now!*

So we're looking for Yr 7 & 5 places for September...we've applied & visited 4 schools, paid money, had an unsuccessful assessment, given school reports, had provisional offers promised & then at the last minute the school's have changed the plan...I am tearing my hair out!!! I honestly don't know where to go from here! I don't want to put my children through endless assessments! Please can anyone help? How on earth can we secure school places? Our family is going to be split up if we don't find something! Aarrrggghhh!...


----------



## Stevesolar

bling!! said:


> So we're looking for Yr 7 & 5 places for September...we've applied & visited 4 schools, paid money, had an unsuccessful assessment, given school reports, had provisional offers promised & then at the last minute the school's have changed the plan...I am tearing my hair out!!! I honestly don't know where to go from here! I don't want to put my children through endless assessments! Please can anyone help? How on earth can we secure school places? Our family is going to be split up if we don't find something! Aarrrggghhh!...


Which schools have you tried?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## bling!!

Repton, Wellington DSO, Safa, Regent


----------



## bling!!

Are schools open through the summer hols? I'm thinking whether we could secure places in August when we arrive in Dubai...or is that too risky?..I don't want to do it that way but it's seeming quite likely! We're coming from a good UK state school..but I think tests/exams are quite different format in private schools...


----------



## Stevesolar

bling!! said:


> Repton, Wellington DSO, Safa, Regent


Have you tried the new GEMS Al Khail school yet?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ctrl freak

I'm looking at regent school as one of my choices at the moment. Is it any good? Is year 13 open? Are they still doing building work, if so does anyone know when it will be finished? Thanks.


----------



## Rb3

Hi all, 

I know commutes to school can be long but are there any recommendations for good British schools that are a reasonable commute from the greens. 

I use reasonable loosely as the quality of the school is my main priority! 
Thanks 
X


----------



## Dyslexia Tutor

*Private Tutoring for Dyslexia - Dyslexia Teacher Available*

Private tutoring for dyslexic children is available for primary school children from year 2 to year 6 by a qualified and trained professional dyslexia teacher, Masters in Psychology and certified from Dyslexia action UK. Experienced with the local British curriculum in the U.A.E.

Using a variety of multisensory techniques 

* to teach phonics and spelling rules
* to cover basic literacy skills for aiding children in reading spelling and writing

To discuss further, kindly send in your queries


----------



## Stevesolar

Dyslexia Tutor said:


> To discuss further, kindly send in your queries


Wehre to?


----------



## Kamesh

Hi,

We're due to move to Dubai end of this year with my husbands job. I've been looking into schools etc, my son is only 21 months at the moment, so I know i'm looking early!

Just wondering about what options are available for sending my son to a nursery when he reaches 3 years for approx. 2/3 days a week so he gets used to being away from me-ready for when he starts school.

Also what times of year are the school holidays? Do they have the 6 week holiday in July/August like in the UK? Just thinking we wont be able to bear the heat that time of year!!! 

Thanks


----------



## Dyslexia Tutor

Stevesolar said:


> Wehre to?


The forum isn't allowing me to put the email. It will be up soon


----------



## Dyslexia Tutor

Kamesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're due to move to Dubai end of this year with my husbands job. I've been looking into schools etc, my son is only 21 months at the moment, so I know i'm looking early!
> 
> Just wondering about what options are available for sending my son to a nursery when he reaches 3 years for approx. 2/3 days a week so he gets used to being away from me-ready for when he starts school.
> 
> Also what times of year are the school holidays? Do they have the 6 week holiday in July/August like in the UK? Just thinking we wont be able to bear the heat that time of year!!!
> 
> Thanks



Jumeirah International Nursery, Little Gems and British orchard only to name a few


----------



## Dyslexia Tutor

The summer holidays last from the end of June to 1st week of Sept


----------



## asi5a

Hi Everyone, 
Not sure if this has been answered already,we are planning on moving out to Dubai in a month, are there any primary schools near a metro station, or schools near an apartment or housing complex? I notice that Regents school is near the Greens, any others by any chance? My wife is working on her drivers licence at the moment, and it may take a while....hence, something within walking distance would be ideal..not sure how practical is it to get a cab everyday for pick up and drop-off..Any help or advice would be most appreciated. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Rb3

Hi All 
We're due to move to Dubai in October and my son is due to start FS1 next September. I had heard schools fill up quickly and when I've been looking on websites it seems classes are taken until 2016/17. I'll be lucky if my 4 month old finds something! 
What do I do for my older son? Do I just call every possible school or ..? I'm worried we won't have something lined up for him when we move. Thanks


----------



## Dyslexia Tutor

Hi rb3 and asi5a

check out khda's website for a full listing of schools and their ratings. asi5a it depends where you would like to get an aprtment... in my opinion GEMS has good schools..


----------



## Dyslexia Tutor

Private Tutoring for Dyslexia - Dyslexia Teacher Available

Private tutoring for dyslexic children is available for primary school children from year 2 to year 6 by a qualified and trained professional dyslexia teacher, Masters in Psychology and certified from Dyslexia action UK. Experienced with the local British curriculum in the U.A.E.

Using a variety of multisensory techniques 

* to teach phonics and spelling rules
* to cover basic literacy skills for aiding children in reading spelling and writing

To discuss further, kindly send in your queries to the following email

[email protected]


----------



## Rb3

Thanks. 

All the popular schools have closed admissions. Do you just keep ringing round every school you can?


----------



## bling!!

*Safa School*

Hello Everyone!!  Has anyone got children starting Safa in September or already got childen there? My son will be joining Yr 5 and my daughter Yr 7. It would be good to hear from you! Thanks x


----------



## Desert_Fever

I would not be too worried about the audit report - Most of the audit report criteria is heavily dependent on whether school did a good job overall, but with a special emphasis on Islamic and Arabic studies. Most western-leaning schools lag behind here so there ratings fall behind. DAA did a good job in this area and their ratings went up. I got this information directly from administrators at schools.


----------



## zatapa

We are in the process of negotiating an expat contract for 3-5 years in Dubai. It could mean that I need to move in September already. What are the odds of finding a good school for a 4-year old, preferably anywhere close to the Ranches? Woud it be best to find a school first rather than housing first?
Another question, is proof of vaccination required? This could be an issue for us if schools require this...
Thanks


----------



## Brain_

Good morning everyone,

just came across this site. School Finder (Schoolfinder – The UAE's first and only free dedicated online school finding website)

This gives you an overview of the different systems and fees.

cheers


----------



## TallyHo

Yep.

The audit report scorings are based on how well the school teaches Arabic and Islamic studies.

Some schools clearly don't care about those two subjects and will score lower. What prospective parents need to look at are the individual scorings for other subjects - English, Maths etc cetera.

American School in Dubai does not offer Islamic/Arabic studies and will never get top ratings because of that, but in other subjects it's stellar.



Desert_Fever said:


> I would not be too worried about the audit report - Most of the audit report criteria is heavily dependent on whether school did a good job overall, but with a special emphasis on Islamic and Arabic studies. Most western-leaning schools lag behind here so there ratings fall behind. DAA did a good job in this area and their ratings went up. I got this information directly from administrators at schools.


----------



## Desert_Fever

Great points Tally...My son will go to American School of Dubai, and I was told they do offer Arabic classes which is fine..The audit reports did not deter us.


----------



## zatapa

It's going to be quite a challenge now. We have to find a school for our four-year old so that she can start in September already. Our preference is a British School, but a US school would do as well. Can anyone tell us what our best chances are? I will start contacting some schools today, but I assume we should be in Dubai to legally apply.


----------



## Desert_Fever

The problem is that most schools actually shut down during the Summer (with some admins available I assume), and you will need to make calls to find people. Most applications can be downloaded or email to you once you identify the places you wishes to apply. 

You must apply to 2-3 schools to be safe and increase your chances of admission.

The hardest thing, in my opinion, was to (1) Send the application through courier which unlike USA takes a week or more. In our case, one school had to call 20 fedex locations to find the packet (2) Wire the Deposit money which can also take a full week to materialize and reflect in their systems, and most problematic is the next (3) schedule the assessments to make sure your child can qualify. This might be easier because your child is probably going to Pre-K...but I would schedule the assessment first, and then do the application from your home country. You have to go down in person for the assessments.

Most schools also have some sort of waiting list but they also seem to magically work their waiting lists to fill them. It is very late in the process but again because your child is young and you have some flexibility with start dates, I hope it all works out in the end.

I think the American School of Dubai has a restriction and priority for North American passport holders, but most schools are not this way I think.

Hope this helps.


----------



## zatapa

Thanks. I can easily fly to Dubai whenever needed, even to drop off any forms or to make a payment. The main problem is that for FS1 and FS2 admissions most are already closed, including GEMS Wellington Academy, The English College and SIS. Pretty depressing, if we can't get our daughter into a good school, I really don't know what to do...


----------



## Desert_Fever

zatapa said:


> Thanks. I can easily fly to Dubai whenever needed, even to drop off any forms or to make a payment. The main problem is that for FS1 and FS2 admissions most are already closed, including GEMS Wellington Academy, The English College and SIS. Pretty depressing, if we can't get our daughter into a good school, I really don't know what to do...


Keep calling.. maybe you can delay admission till while on the ground and do some sort of Home Schooling. I know children that in the US. You will make a lot of traction once on the ground at this stage. When do you move?


----------



## zatapa

Desert_Fever said:


> Keep calling.. maybe you can delay admission till while on the ground and do some sort of Home Schooling. I know children that in the US. You will make a lot of traction once on the ground at this stage. When do you move?


I am supposed to move this Summer, but with two months to go and a holiday already planned in France, it's going to be tough. Not impossible, but certainly challenging. Home schooling would be an option, but the best way for the kids to acclimatise is to make friends in school asap.


----------



## Welsh_lady

zatapa said:


> Thanks. I can easily fly to Dubai whenever needed, even to drop off any forms or to make a payment. The main problem is that for FS1 and FS2 admissions most are already closed, including GEMS Wellington Academy, The English College and SIS. Pretty depressing, if we can't get our daughter into a good school, I really don't know what to do...


Is it FS1 or FS2 you are looking for? FS2 will be tough as they will all be allocated for September now - but spaces will become available in September as lots end up not taking the place for one reason or another.

September is the hardest time to get a child a place at school as Dubai has a rule that all children can only change schools at the start of an academic year. This means when people move away and leave mid year the spaces can only be filled by a 'new' child entering the Dubai education system for the first time. So if you don't get a place in September don't panic, either one may come up last minute or a space will appear during the 1st term (turn over at schools here is extremely high).

If its FS1 your looking for then its easy - if you don't get a place at school just keep your name on the list for next year's entry and put your child into a nursery. Nursery's have separate classes for FS1 children and they follow the same EYFS syllabus (if you plan on British school). Nurseries alway have spaces available as most favour schools for practical reasons (once on a school you have a place secured until they are 10!).

For a British school - FS2=they must be aged 4 on 1st September. FS1 =they must be aged 3 on the 1st September. 

American and international schools have different cut offs/ages.


----------



## TallyHo

ASD is restricted to North American passport holders (but has plenty of dual nationalities).

Everyone finds a place eventually. It may not be your first or second or third or even fourth choice but you will find a school. The waiting lists melt over the summer and there's always kids who don't materialise at the beginning of the school year because they got off the waiting lists at better schools or the family moved away over the summer. The best thing is to be on the ground and visit the schools in person just to establish a face to face connection but don't be aggressive at the same time. If you come across as overbearing the school will not consider your child.

If you're not happy with your child's first school it's perfectly normal to move them to a new school the following year. School hopping is the norm in Dubai. 

You will need to apply to probably five or six or even more schools.



zatapa said:


> Thanks. I can easily fly to Dubai whenever needed, even to drop off any forms or to make a payment. The main problem is that for FS1 and FS2 admissions most are already closed, including GEMS Wellington Academy, The English College and SIS. Pretty depressing, if we can't get our daughter into a good school, I really don't know what to do...


----------



## TallyHo

You may not be aware of this but the ASD founding charter granted by the previous sheikh deliberately excluded the school from having to comply with the local educational ministry's oversight. 

This goes back to the 1980s when the oil companies realised there was a need for an American school in Dubai and that American parents would only be happy with a truly independent school free of local regulations so that it could follow the standard north American curriculum. 

So ASD does what it wants to do. The KHDA has never quite forgiven them for their independence.



Desert_Fever said:


> Great points Tally...My son will go to American School of Dubai, and I was told they do offer Arabic classes which is fine..The audit reports did not deter us.


----------



## vantage

getting a place in September, startin gnow is tough, but it is doable.
I arrived in town a year ago today (can i have a balloon or something?!) and caught 3 schools in the last 2 days of term, managed to register interest, and get on the LOOOONNG waiting lists.
There was then a wait while they all ******ed off on holiday, and then it was phone calls, emails and visits almost daily until they relented.
This got our daughter a yr 4 place. our son was excluded from the FS1 waiting list, as it was interminably long, and therefore closed. As soon as our daughter had a place, though, he got sibling priority, and immesiately jumped to 2nd in line, and had a place by September.

There is a persistent problem of long waiting lists resulting in parents panicking and puttin gtheir child on several waiting lists, which then further inflates the lists.
If every child was only on one list, most of the lists would disappear!

Regardless of your position on the lsit, you will go backwards if you do not work for certain major companies, Emirates etc, have sibling priorities.... There are plenty of 'legitimate' queue jumpers. If you are not a pesterer, and don't make each school think they are the only one, you can quite easily slide into oblivion.

advice? be a pain. a polite pain, but a pain non-the-less!


----------



## VivekSama

Any thoughts on JBS (Jumeira Baccalaureate School) in terms of the quality of teachers/education? 

Its quite new but we are thinking of moving our children to their as we haven't been too pleased with the school they are at - no names mentioned.


----------



## AmyWales13

VivekSama said:


> Any thoughts on JBS (Jumeira Baccalaureate School) in terms of the quality of teachers/education?
> 
> Its quite new but we are thinking of moving our children to their as we haven't been too pleased with the school they are at - no names mentioned.


My friends children go there (year 3 and FS1) and absolutely love it! The teachers are great ad they have both come on loads! There is some pressure to achieve with the older one but I think that's normal and she had definitely gained in the long run!!  I've been into the school and the atmosphere was great! They were also moved from a different school and its was a very positive move x


----------



## VivekSama

Excellent - thank you very much. We liked the visit there as well but have been asking around just to make sure. Thanks.


----------



## zatapa

Have contacted six schools now, all have sent me exactly the same reply: waiting lists are full so please try other schools. Would it be wise to just go there and visit the schools in order to give the extra push to get our daughter on the waiting lis or are they very strict about this?


----------



## saraswat

Just FYI:
New legal contracts between parents and schools to curb disputes in Dubai - The National

Heard about this short while back on the radio, it was mentioned along with a report of a school arbitrarily increasing bus fees by some ridiculous amount (double or something like that). Figured the parents would want to know about it.

*Disclaimer*: this is dubai so take the news report with a grain of salt for now, it is entirely possible that the new measure will not be implemented, or changed in the future .....


----------



## Desert_Fever

Looks like opening a school in Dubai may be the next best business model...


----------



## NicolaZurich

What are the chances of a British woman with a B.Ed and TEFL certificate of teaching English privately in Dubai please?


----------



## AmyWales13

NicolaZurich said:


> What are the chances of a British woman with a B.Ed and TEFL certificate of teaching English privately in Dubai please?


You need to check what each school requires! Does your BA. Ed have QTS? X


----------



## NicolaZurich

Well, I don't actually want to teach in a school but would prefer to give private lessons, either in general or business English. What is QTS?!


----------



## AmyWales13

NicolaZurich said:


> Well, I don't actually want to teach in a school but would prefer to give private lessons, either in general or business English. What is QTS?!


Qualified teachers status!! Ummm I'm not sure on that one sorry :/ good luck in ur search x


----------



## Seamus0624

*Gems InternationalSchool Al Khail*

Any opinions on this new school opening in September? How about the IB program for US students....any issues with cirriculum and disparities when returning to the US? How about DAA or ASD?


----------



## Welsh Donna

Hi there myself and my husband are looking to relocate to Dubai with our 8 month old little girl. We have been told to look at schools already as there are long waiting lists. We are thinking of moving to Arabian Ranches. Does any one have any information on the schools/kindergartens there.

Many thanks

Donna.


----------



## Kashman

*School assessment tests*

Hi all, 
I've been told by two American curriculum schools in Dubai that my son has to do an assessment as part of the admission process as he is trying to enter Grade 3. 

Coming from Canada, which has a matured process for grading, what is the purpose of the assessment ?

Is it just a formality or can children actually be denied entrance based on the results. 

Also is there any place to get sample questions, so we can better prepare him?

Does anyone know or remember how long the test take ?

With many other schools lacking space, we're really hope that we are getting worried about nothing, but I would rather be safe than sorry.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Desert_Fever

Kashman said:


> Hi all,
> I've been told by two American curriculum schools in Dubai that my son has to do an assessment as part of the admission process as he is trying to enter Grade 3.
> 
> Coming from Canada, which has a matured process for grading, what is the purpose of the assessment ?
> 
> Is it just a formality or can children actually be denied entrance based on the results.
> 
> Also is there any place to get sample questions, so we can better prepare him?
> 
> Does anyone know or remember how long the test take ?
> 
> With many other schools lacking space, we're really hope that we are getting worried about nothing, but I would rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.


I saw children being denied at DAA and the assessment didn't seem like a mere formality. At ASD where we finally chose our son to attend..it seems to be fairly robust process as well..

There was no real way to prep other than get them writing neatly and read before the test. Most importantly..keep the child calm and help their anxiety before the test


----------



## Aldo1985

Hi all,

Just looking for some advice from UK family's with small children (3-4) around what schools are best and current costs p/a?

Following on from my post I believe this is best way to find where to live.

Thanks in advance

Aldo


----------



## TallyHo

Assessments are normal for private schools as that helps the school to decide who to admit.

The schools in Dubai are private schools. You are at their mercy.



Kashman said:


> Hi all,
> I've been told by two American curriculum schools in Dubai that my son has to do an assessment as part of the admission process as he is trying to enter Grade 3.
> 
> Coming from Canada, which has a matured process for grading, what is the purpose of the assessment ?
> 
> Is it just a formality or can children actually be denied entrance based on the results.
> 
> Also is there any place to get sample questions, so we can better prepare him?
> 
> Does anyone know or remember how long the test take ?
> 
> With many other schools lacking space, we're really hope that we are getting worried about nothing, but I would rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## gobarca

Kashman said:


> Hi all,
> I've been told by two American curriculum schools in Dubai that my son has to do an assessment as part of the admission process as he is trying to enter Grade 3.
> 
> Coming from Canada, which has a matured process for grading, what is the purpose of the assessment ?
> 
> Is it just a formality or can children actually be denied entrance based on the results.
> 
> Also is there any place to get sample questions, so we can better prepare him?
> 
> Does anyone know or remember how long the test take ?
> 
> With many other schools lacking space, we're really hope that we are getting worried about nothing, but I would rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.


Going through the same for my 11 year old. I have him lined up for a British Curriculum School. The tough part for me is that he is still in BC, so the school in Dubai will coordinate the assessment in Math and English with his school in Canada. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## jove724

HI There,

My first post here so apologies if this has been already covered in some of the threads. I am from Spain and currently living in UAE and my family will move next year (all of them Spaniards). I have two daughters (11 & 8 years old). 
Although my daughters got English lessons since they were 4 years old they are not fluent in English yet and my question is:
Which school(s) could be better (if any) for a non fluent English speaker pupil? Not sure what happen in English/American schools in Dubai with this kind of pupil?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shezaa

Dubai has 153 private schools offering programmes to more than 225,000 students across 15 different curricula...


----------



## jpatil2190

*Apps for children on an iPad*

Hi guys!

My name is Jolene and I was hoping if you guys could help me. Recently I moved to Dubai and wanted to buy an iPad for my children but I want to know if: 

A. Is it worth buying an iPad? 
B. Is it educational for children? 
C. Any suggestions for any great apps out there I could introduce them to?

Any help would be helpful! 

Thanks!


----------



## Susan87

Hi Jolene
Welcome to dubai!!
Firstly should you buy an ipad for your children, well I think that all depends on what age your children are.....but from experience children get a lot out of using an ipad and there are a huge amount of educational apps available for them to use. Obviously like anything the use should be limited but used correctly I think they are a bonus as a learning tool.

Depending on the age of your children I could recommend a few apps...let me know...or maybe someone else could jump in and help with some suggestions.


----------



## jpatil2190

Hi Susan!

Thank you for your quick reply. 

I'm highly confused what benefits an iPad would have. Do you have one for your children? And if so, what apps do you feel would be highly beneficial? 

My son is suffering majorly in school in his Arabic class and wanted to know whether you knew anyway I could help him, whether it is through tutoring or at home. I would prefer at home though. 

Kind regards,


----------



## mumsdelight

Hi Jolene, 

The iPad has been my best friend ever since my twins were old enough to sit up. It tends to quiet them down and it's something that they can share. Often, while eating, I'll turn on a little cartoon or a Baby Einstein video or something for them. There's a lot less food on the floor around them that's for sure


----------



## vantage

mumsdelight said:


> Hi Jolene,
> 
> The iPad has been my best friend ever since my twins were old enough to sit up. It tends to quiet them down and it's something that they can share. Often, while eating, I'll turn on a little cartoon or a Baby Einstein video or something for them. There's a lot less food on the floor around them that's for sure



sounds like a fantastic way to get them completely indoctrinated to meals on the sofa, mobile phones at the dinner table, and the death of family mealtimes!

good luck with the future!


----------



## LailaH

Hi Jolene,

I know exactly what you're talking about, I have a boy and girl between the ages of 2-5 and I find it difficult to teach them both English and Arabic (mother tongue). I must say, there are some wonderful iPad apps available that really help children to learn key language and numerical skills without it feeling like a chore for either the parent or the child. 

I've been researching for some engaging children's apps that also enhance language skills. I'd be really interested to hear if anyone here has any recommendations. I really don't mind paying for an app as long as it's insightful, I mean how is different from reading your child a book?!


----------



## BBmover

jpatil2190 said:


> Hi Susan!
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply.
> 
> I'm highly confused what benefits an iPad would have. Do you have one for your children? And if so, what apps do you feel would be highly beneficial?
> 
> My son is suffering majorly in school in his Arabic class and wanted to know whether you knew anyway I could help him, whether it is through tutoring or at home. I would prefer at home though.
> 
> Kind regards,


Why not invest in a tutor to support him? Not only will it help with his Arabic but also give him confidence to discuss any areas he's finding difficult....something he may not feel confident to do in his Arabic classes at school. 
Once he's understanding it better then you could think about apps to support for further learning?


----------



## LailaH

But Arabic tutors can be so expensive...


----------



## kaptainmirza

Schools are so expensive in UAE. As far as temporary work is concerned, a law was being considered for students to work part time. 

Hope they don't end up at Groceries delivering cigarettes..!!


----------



## newguydubai

*Nurseries in Motor City/ Sports City*

Hi,

I'm living in Sports city and have a daughter (2 years 8 months) who would be going to nursery for the first time in the term starting in Sept.

I have below 3 nurseries, primarily because of the location:

Building Blocks - Motor City
Emirates British Nursery - Motor City
Wonder Years - Sports City

Does anyone have experiences? Can you please rate these nurseries?

I would also be visiting these nurseries, but this is my first time in doing so. Any advises what to look for?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jpatil2190

LailaH said:


> But Arabic tutors can be so expensive...


Hi!

I completely agree- Arabic tutors are way too expensive. 

The other reason I have been debating about purchasing an iPad is so that I can spend some quality time with my children too. 

Any suggestions for any language learning apps out there? 

Thank you!


----------



## saraswat

jpatil2190 said:


> Any suggestions for any language learning apps out there?
> 
> Thank you!


Rosetta Stone. Not sure if they have an app, probably do now, I came across it a while back in computer software form. 

Official Rosetta Stone® - Language Learning - Learn a Language

It is a bit pricey, but accomplishes the task. 

p.s: there are ways to get around the price barrier ...


----------



## Desert_Fever

Does Rosetta and others cover the dialect of arabic spoken in UAE?


----------



## saraswat

Desert_Fever said:


> Does Rosetta and others cover the dialect of arabic spoken in UAE?


This might be dated so forgive me if I'm wrong, but they did have pretty much all the different dialects in there, when I used it. 

I think the different one's are add-on's to what is the default Arabic language version. Again not entirely sure, I used it a almost 3 years ago.


----------



## LailaH

My kids and I have a few favourite early learning apps that are educational and fun. We love Sesame Street apps and when I went to pick up my youngest from playschool, one of the moms mentioned the Bareem app which is based on the Arabic Freej characters. 

My absolute favourite has to be the Appy Animals app which my kids really love because of the bright story book like graphics and the catchy nursery rhymes. The bonus is that its bilingual, English/Hindi and English/Arabic. 

I can go on to name a few more.

Let me know what you think of them!


----------



## BBmover

jpatil2190 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I completely agree- Arabic tutors are way too expensive.
> 
> The other reason I have been debating about purchasing an iPad is so that I can spend some quality time with my children too.
> 
> Any suggestions for any language learning apps out there?
> 
> Thank you!


Timeout has listed a new app called 'Something Fishy about Arabic' available from iTunes. It's an iOS based Arabic Educational app for parents and children in the UAE. Apparently, the app doesn't focus on spoon feeding but rather acts as a stimulant to motivate, challenge and intrigue children and their parents into 'wanting' to learn. It has 3 modules and each focuses on teaching, revising and testing what has been learnt. 
May be useful for you and your child.....


----------



## oasisservices

*NO*



KadijaT said:


> Do expates have to use private schools? They can't use arabic public schools?


Sorry dear it's only for UAE & GCC.


----------



## simonnikita

*primary schools Dubai*

While enrolling your child into a new school in Dubai it is important that as a parent you help them to settle in the new environment as effortlessly as possible. You need to enroll your kid in a school that follows the same curriculum that you child is used to learning. Similarly, if you wish to relocate to your home country or any other foreign location, make sure that you enroll your child into the international primary schools Dubai.


----------



## More Maple Syrup

Ssisters said:


> Some schools do not accept special needs children because they do not provide or allow on site access for assistance (ex-"shadows, therapists). The GEMS schools do allow and a few even have onsight assistance. It is thier form of "inclusion". So the assessments there are really just to make sure it is not severe but they MAY accept only if there is a therapist, etc. The schools exclusively for special needs children here are more for moderate to severe needs and it seems like it would not be a fit for you.
> 
> As for nursery- there are some great accomadating ones here with o/t on sight. I have a child at "Inspire" and they are very warm, excellent mix of cultures, and extremely accomadating for parents of special needs. It is beautiful to see how the children mix together. I am sure there are others also but I am just giving my experience.
> 
> please note- WAITLISTS !!!! for schools here can be longggggggg. So I would suggest deciding and getting the forms in asap.
> 
> best of luck


I totally agree with this being a need for many parents in Dubai and even the greater GCC region.

Our parent company took over a special needs academy a little less than a year ago and we've converted it to a Cambridge British curriculum and achieved KHDA licensure since then. It is a full-fledged mainstream school open to all students, but has on-site therapists and specialists in this type of education - they provide individual attention and services to children. This is preferable to a lot of the choices out there as children are still included in a class and all activities  In Canada we call this the inclusion method.

PM me if you'd like I can direct you to the right person, you can also see some more information at www.theacademy.ae


----------



## emile

The rating system for schools is very useful. I would greatly appreciate if anyone share the criteria used for ratings.


----------



## Adp97

Could you enroll student mid year? Would they have to wait for the following year?


----------



## AbuOskar

MikeyBoy said:


> anyone have experience/information for Bradenton Prep by DSC for highschool kids?


Mike - how did your child do in Bradenton, heard they were sold to GEMS recently? considering sending our Canadian son there as we only arrived this week to Dubai and were not able to prior arrange school place from him,


----------



## AbuOskar

*Bradenton change to GEMS???*



MikeyBoy said:


> anyone have experience/information for Bradenton Prep by DSC for highschool kids?


Mike - how did your child do in Bradenton, heard they were sold to GEMS recently? considering sending our Canadian son there as we only arrived this week to Dubai and were not able to prior arrange school place from him,


----------



## Alain1982

Hi,

What is a good school for a 9 year old child (minimal english speaking and arabic not at all) in the region of Jumeirah Lake Towers area? I heard numbers of 30k AED but also 75k AED.
What do I have to calculate in terms of extracurricular activities of uniform/basic school needs/books and so on? Any information would we appreciated.

Regards,

Alain


----------



## divngator

I spent 35K per year and that didn't include uniforms or computers. I had mine in ISAS which has a pre-med program. You have to be very careful though and do your homework. After having mine there for a year (they actually missed the first semester), I had to find another school. Both my girls are in honors classes and advanced placement classes when we were told that they would be in at ISAS as well and the material they were being taught was the same material they had learned 2 or 3 years earlier. After doing more research, my wife and I were able to determine that virtually every school would be the same way and the only way around it was taking online classes in addition to school. We have since moved to Abu Dhabi and have them in Gems American. It's a bit better but cost twice as much.


----------



## Gyp Rosetti

I am relocating as of January. My daughter is 3 (4 in March), we are coming from the UK. 
I'm planning on visiting dubai October/November time, Do I have a chance of getting her a place for the January ? 
As she is 3 turning 4 in March is she best going to a nursery or a school with FS1 or 2 . I'm not entirely sure the difference

If anyone has any nursery suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Once/if can get a place I would then look for accommodation after that

Thanks in advance


----------



## zatapa

Gyp, if she started in September, she would have gone to fs1 this year. Now it may be challenging to find her a spot, but then in the end it always works out fine. Depending on your housing budget and preferences, you could search for schools in nicer areas. We wanted to live in Hills or Ranches so we got our four year old daughter into Regent - she will start next month.


----------



## zatapa

Alain, how are you doing with finding a school for your 9-yr old? The English language problem makes it quite a challenge to find a school I can imagine. The IB schools are probably a bit easier to get into than for example the British curriculum schools. Good luck and let us know how it's going....


----------



## Naanj

Why not explore "Victoria International School of Sharjah"........wonderful environment and approach is very holistic....


----------



## HoustonExpact

Look at children's garden in green community too!!


----------



## vantage

Gyp Rosetti said:


> I am relocating as of January. My daughter is 3 (4 in March), we are coming from the UK.
> I'm planning on visiting dubai October/November time, Do I have a chance of getting her a place for the January ?
> As she is 3 turning 4 in March is she best going to a nursery or a school with FS1 or 2 . I'm not entirely sure the difference
> 
> If anyone has any nursery suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Once/if can get a place I would then look for accommodation after that
> 
> Thanks in advance


The advantage of going into FS1, is that it is easier to get into FS2, which is the toughest year to get them into, as it is the first compulsory year of education.


----------



## Alain1982

Hi Zatapa,

I'm in the early stage of researching everything. Finally I will receive my job offer today, so i'm real excited. I didn't find a school yet but that's the first step I will take after accepting anything. I keep you posted!

Alain


----------



## Mitchellsmom

ASD seems to be much friendlier for little children - not so welcoming for kids in upper grades, and YES there are bullies there.


----------



## mrsbahrain

Hello friend 

Id like to ask you do you hve any idea about the date of registration for the next year for the schools in dubai generally ???


----------



## AngeSing

*IB schools*

Doesn't seem to be too many schools offering IB from PYP right through to DP, any 
info on suitable schools, I need a space for one elementary and and one high school


----------



## Mitchellsmom

There are several schools offering IB curriculum here in Dubai- but that does not mean they are doing it well. Be sure you look at Diploma scores from their high school students- and be sure you know what you are looking for...not all IB schools are created equal. Many parents know the "buzz" word but don't really understand it. I was an IB teacher in the US and internationally-at schools with high diploma scores. Having had the experience teaching around Dubai as a substitute teacher, I can say that GEM's World Academy is probably the best in Dubai- but their scores compared to other IB schools around the world, are pretty low. -Just my two cents worth. Good luck on the school search.


----------



## AngeSing

Mitchellsmom said:


> There are several schools offering IB curriculum here in Dubai- but that does not mean they are doing it well. Be sure you look at Diploma scores from their high school students- and be sure you know what you are looking for...not all IB schools are created equal. Many parents know the "buzz" word but don't really understand it. I was an IB teacher in the US and internationally-at schools with high diploma scores. Having had the experience teaching around Dubai as a substitute teacher, I can say that GEM's World Academy is probably the best in Dubai- but their scores compared to other IB schools around the world, are pretty low. -Just my two cents worth. Good luck on the school search.


Thanks Mitchellsmom. My kids do IB In Singapore right now and I have registered at 4 so far in Dubai for next Summer. GEMS world academy being one of them. DIA and greenfield too. What do you think of greenfield. I am drawn to that one. I have tried one other non IB school which in hindsight not keen on but reg fee paid so wait and see. Anyone have opinion on Greenfield Community School.


----------



## AngeSing

Registrations have began for many for summer 2014 intake. The ones I have enquiries to started reg early October.


----------



## xvgx

Hello all. This is my first post and yes i have read all 48 pages of this forum in one sitting.
This post is for september 2014: I am interested in enrolling my child who will be entering USA first grade in 2014. I do believe that is grade 2 in UAE? However, I do not want him in a strictly English speaking school in Dubai. His current school here in the states has 1.5 hours of arabic instruction daily. I strongly prefer to keep the same number if not more hours of Arabic instruction in the Dubai school. Also, I have a strong preference for USA nationalities and/or IB curriculum at the school is preferred. 

I have looked at both websites listed on this forum, and I am very familiar with dubaifaqs dot com and the ministry education website. But it is hard to tell if the instruction of the school is completely English or Arabic. 

My child is not fluent in Arabic but can understand the basics and has a good vocabulary of Arabic. He is fluent in English as he attended preschool and currently kindergarten here in the States.

1.) My question is which schools should I be looking into that has a USA/IB curriculum but also has Arabic instruction in non arabic subjects like Science...etc...
2.) Second question is what grade my child will be attending in Sept 2014 if he's in kindergarten now? ( I believe i asked a similar question years ago on another forum and lost the link to the grade conversion chart....)
Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you all in advance  eace:eace:eace:


----------



## john_dxb

Welcome to Dubai,

Schools are always challenging

Best bet are any Lebanese managed schools. They do Arabic & english side by side.

Cheapest is probably Al Mawakeb School

Good luck


----------



## Villeiko

*Dia*

Hi all,

I'm moving to Dubai in January 2014 and I would like to enroll my 4 year old daughter to DIA. Reason why I chose DIA is because it is the only school in Dubai that offers Finnish language.

Admissions for DIA are closed already for this year and kindergarten for next year is full. 

My goal is to get her into DIA but meanwhile I need a place for her around Emirates Hills / JLT / Marina area.

DIA recommended me to check their sisters schools like Raffles International School.

So my question is does anyone have any experience from Raffles and/or DIA? What other kindergartens are good in the area?

My daughters education fees are part of my contract so fees are not an issue. I just want her to have a good place to stay until I hopefully mange to get her into DIA.


----------



## mrsbahrain

Hello every body we will be moving to dubai next year and i would like to know when can i visit dubai to check the reg and availble seats for my doughter how will be in kg2next year we will be movibg on augest but we are planning to visit dubai on the end of dec 
Is it recommended to come and check the schools in this period or not???


----------



## Big Jus

Hi All,
Sorry to add to the questions on here, rather than providing answers!

We are a Brit family moving to Dubai in the first quarter of 2014. Our children are 6, 10 and 12, so one in Year 2, one in Year 6 and one in Year 8. 
We would like to find a school that can take all of them, has a British curriculum and is not too far from where we want to live in Jumeriah Village / Arabian Ranches / Springs areas. We would also look at Falcon City!
I will start my job in January and then the family will come out for a few days in February to look around and finalise schools, to start in the Summer Term.

All suggestions welcome of where is great, where has places, etc!
Thanks very much. Hopefully in years to come, we can help other newbies.


----------



## zatapa

Hi Big Jus. Before we flew to Dubai in September, we wanted a house in the Lakes and a school nearby so that our kids could cycle to school in the better months. All our plans were nothing but plans as reality was very different. Lakes prices had gone up in two months' time so we shifted our focus to the Springs, which we really didn't like too much as the houses were so tiny, old and run down. By that time, we'd already found a place in Regent International School. We now live in Arabian ranches and I drop our daughter off at school in the morming on the way to my office in Al Barsha 1. She takes the school bus home which is very convenient. Regent appears to be a very good school for her and you usually have a better chance getting kids into Regent than for instance at DBS. JESS at the Ranches is also a good school I heard. But your challenge will be bigger in January to get them into a good school. Another thing to hope for is that Dubai does not get chosen for Expo 2020. It will mean sky high rents immediately.


----------



## zatapa

Mrsbahrain, do check whether schools are open for visits during holidays. Call them first as you will find that they don't always respondbto emails immediately.


----------



## zatapa

Villeiko, I am not sure about Finnish, but DIA was initially also our first choice as they offered Dutch classes. Since our four year old couldn't get into DIA, there really seemed to be no point to go for a sister school. So we chose for RIS Dubai. In the end, most languages are offered in Dubai to kids outside of their schools, so don't stick to DIA. You'll find that it is impossible to get into with young kids, the higher classes are a bit easier, but KG2 is always full.


----------



## MAK81

do you know of any good school for kindergarten? My daughter is 3 and ideally a school ranging from 1000 - 1500k per month would be affordable at this point.


----------



## Villeiko

zatapa said:


> Villeiko, I am not sure about Finnish, but DIA was initially also our first choice as they offered Dutch classes. Since our four year old couldn't get into DIA, there really seemed to be no point to go for a sister school. So we chose for RIS Dubai. In the end, most languages are offered in Dubai to kids outside of their schools, so don't stick to DIA. You'll find that it is impossible to get into with young kids, the higher classes are a bit easier, but KG2 is always full.


Thanks for the advice. I've put her into a waiting list to DIA but I will have to look for other options too. I'll be working and living in JLT area so I want the school to be close.


----------



## fander

I found it useful..


----------



## Villeiko

fander said:


> I found it useful..


Very useful indeed, thank you very much.


----------



## saraswat

It astounds me how high the fees have become. What some of the schools here are charging for 9-12, is what I paid as an *international student*, at universities in America. Mind you they were Tier 1, top 20 schools in their disciplines ... 

Truly ridiculous ...


----------



## vantage

saraswat said:


> It astounds me how high the fees have become. What some of the schools here are charging for 9-12, is what I paid as an international student, at universities in America. Mind you they were Tier 1, top 20 schools in their disciplines ... Truly ridiculous ...


You're not wrong.

They also don't have a very clear understanding of the term 'outstanding' when it comes to grading the schools..


----------



## QOFE

Value for money in UAE?

http://www.oecd.org/pisa/keyfindings/PISA-2012-results-snapshot-Volume-I-ENG.pdf


----------



## JB1903

*School admissions from the UK?*

My family and I have been offered the opportunity to relocate to Dubai in March 2014 and we have a 5 yr old daughter who is currently in P1 here in the UK.

Naturally a key concern is that we do not disrupt her education so I've been trying to research schools and the admissions process and it seems that obtaining school places are a major challenge.

Ideally I'd like to get her enrolled before the end of this academic year (after March) but mid year placements seem tricky.

Admissions for the next school year (starting Sept 2014) also seem to indicate that here age group is in very high demand and also the admissions window seems to be Dec 2013- Jan 2014 - before we relocate.

The registration seem to ask for details such as residency visa no, local address, local telephone no, etc which I currently do not have (as we are not in country) so will my applications be considered?

I'd appreciate any guidance or tips from those who have been through this as no school place could be a deal breaker in terms of making the switch.

My company (Petrofac) do not have any debentures or links with schools ( already asked them) so I'm not sure what help they can provide.

As I say any advice would be massively appreciated

Thanks

JB1903


----------



## ficklemiss

Hi,

Most schools are set up to receive new pupils throughout the school year, Dubai is still a transient place and this is reflected in the actual admissions procedure. Although the registration process asks for local contact details and residency visa, it's not actually necessary to supply these until the child starts school. 

In our case we started a school search from Italy, many emails to more schools than I thought possible and a lot of negative answers. We needed a Yr 1 and FS2 place (equivalent to P1 and P2, I think) which are notoriously difficult to find, never mind finding both at the same school! We registered at 3 new schools and ignored many of the already well established schools who had ridiculously long waiting lists, we then scheduled assessments for a 5 day period and flew out, not just for assessments but to actually see what Dubai was like, the staff were like - none of the schools were built yet so we were taking a bit of a gamble.

Most schools here are looking for English and Math skills on a par with UK so your daughter should meet the requirements fine, the difficulty will be finding a school you are happy with within your budget.

We chose Foremarke school and I can't praise it enough, the classes are small and very welcoming to newcomers - they accept new starts throughout the year, even this close to the end of term. They do have a formal assessment period in January I think but I have seen quite a few children playing with their peers while a teacher looks on, doing an informal assessment, mainly for new starts in the next few months. However, the fees are steep, very steep, even by Dubai standards but my boys are thriving and academically are moving forward in leaps and bounds, never mind their sports and musical abilities.


----------



## rsinner

JB1903 said:


> The registration seem to ask for details such as residency visa no, local address, local telephone no, etc which I currently do not have (as we are not in country) so will my applications be considered?


Short answer: Yes. There are some schools which would want a letter from your employer instead, but for most schools you can apply without the visa details (with the understanding that these would be provided before the kid starts school)


----------



## Villeiko

QOFE said:


> Value for money in UAE?
> 
> http://www.oecd.org/pisa/keyfindings/PISA-2012-results-snapshot-Volume-I-ENG.pdf


I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## Expatlady71

*Bradenton Prep*

Please anyone experience with bradenton after it is taken over by Gems. The staff seemed very friendly and responsive, but since they are new I do not know. Actually we do not have any other choice now, but all input is welcome.


----------



## elmob

JB1903 said:


> My family and I have been offered the opportunity to relocate to Dubai in March 2014 and we have a 5 yr old daughter who is currently in P1 here in the UK.
> 
> Naturally a key concern is that we do not disrupt her education so I've been trying to research schools and the admissions process and it seems that obtaining school places are a major challenge.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to get her enrolled before the end of this academic year (after March) but mid year placements seem tricky.
> 
> Admissions for the next school year (starting Sept 2014) also seem to indicate that here age group is in very high demand and also the admissions window seems to be Dec 2013- Jan 2014 - before we relocate.
> 
> The registration seem to ask for details such as residency visa no, local address, local telephone no, etc which I currently do not have (as we are not in country) so will my applications be considered?
> 
> I'd appreciate any guidance or tips from those who have been through this as no school place could be a deal breaker in terms of making the switch.
> 
> My company (Petrofac) do not have any debentures or links with schools ( already asked them) so I'm not sure what help they can provide.
> 
> As I say any advice would be massively appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JB1903


Some of the schools which have 3 terms could accept a kid in January or April. actually my kid was accepted last year in Gems Primary but we preferred to wait and move in the summer. 
Your search could start from now and it have many considerations, but the most important will be proximity to the place where you will live. websites has full info about fees, waiting list , etc.
Good Luck


----------



## ffdd

Do expates have to use private schools? They can't use arabic public schools?


----------



## Alfred1

(I've done a search but the information is not entirely clear (or my brain has died while searching)

We're moving to Dubai in a month....actually I should say I am moving and my wife and son will follow at the end of the school year in the UK (July).

So I need a Year 6 place for him in Sept.

We've been looking at living in Springs/Meadows because of the location so I'm looking at Dubai British School or others close by. 
Does anyone have a review of DBS or GEMS Wellington?

Also, as my wife and boy won't be coming to join me until July can I do the whole admissions thing without him being with me? I'll be out there in around a months time, although I will send my applications within a week to get the ball rolling.


----------



## zatapa

Alfred, better come well prepared then. Bring at least 20 mugshots of each of your family members, bring immunisation records, school reports, passport copies, birth certificates etc. Your child will need to be there for an assessment though as this is required for admission. It can be done in a short visit.


----------



## JB1903

Hi my family and I will be moving to Dubai in March and are considering Regent International School for our 5yr old. Does anyone have any feedback on this school? I have been through the website and read the inspection reports but was hoping for some direct experiences.

Also, which areas do you live in? It looks handy for Meadows, Greens, Springs, emigrate hills and maybe dubai marina...

Any info appreciated


----------



## zatapa

So far a great school but it's really the teacher that makes it worthwhile. My daughter's in fs2 now and really enjoying it. The teacher really helped her when she was new and supported her a lot. We live in a arabian ranches which is a 25 minute drive away. I really see no need to pick a school in walking distance if you have a car. Just choose a school that is affordable, feels good and is on the way to work so you can drop your child off. I would recommend regent to all my friends.


----------



## JB1903

zatapa said:


> So far a great school but it's really the teacher that makes it worthwhile. My daughter's in fs2 now and really enjoying it. The teacher really helped her when she was new and supported her a lot. We live in a arabian ranches which is a 25 minute drive away. I really see no need to pick a school in walking distance if you have a car. Just choose a school that is affordable, feels good and is on the way to work so you can drop your child off. I would recommend regent to all my friends.


Thanks Zatapa - that's good feedback. We are considering a few other schools - Repton, Horizon and Victory Heights; but I really like the look of Regent


----------



## rachelpatton

*Rising Cost of Education in Dubai*

Greetings Everyone!

I am new here and wanted to say Hi to every one..I am also new in Dubai!


----------



## abbzia786

rachelpatton said:


> Greetings Everyone!
> 
> I am new here and wanted to say Hi to every one..I am also new in Dubai!


Hello Rachelpatton and everyone
I am new as well and will be moving to Dubai in August from Chicago. Need some help from parents and others....I keep applying to schools (Gems Well Primary, Wellington International, Horizon, Repton, Regent, Jumeirah Primary schools all with UK curriculum) as in Sep my son will be 6.5 yrs old and my daughter will be 4 and I fear i might not get them admitted there esp with the 4 year old. 

Can anyone advice me on how the gems international school in al khail is? I know this is IB curriculum but does anyone have any experience on how satisfied children and parents are?

I also want to apply to Gems wellington academy in al khail as this opened last year and looks promising, but the tuition fee is about 65,000 AED....slightly over my budget...not sure what to do on this......

Any feedback on these two things would be very much appreciated?

Thank you,
abbzia


----------



## zatapa

I really think some schools are overpriced. Believe me, all cheaper schools will do everything they can to be allowed to charge more. Regent fees are uo 18% next year thanks to a new pool that is too cold to swim in.
Still like the school but an 18% increase at once shows little desire for consistency and does not take into account what it means for some parents and their children. 
Put your children on as many waiting lists as possible, eventually you'll find a school. We all did.


----------



## Alfred1

I am also waiting to hear from schools about a place, I have asked if they can give me any indication on whether a place for my son will be allocated but all they can say is they will let me know in due course.

Each application is 500AED and it soon adds up, without any guarantee of a place.

The process is not always clear and DBS have been very helpful with very quick replies to any questions, unfortunately the GEMS schools have not been as helpful. 

I intend to visit the schools next week, in my experience these things usually move more quickly if you can attend in person.


----------



## oz75

Alfred1 said:


> I am also waiting to hear from schools about a place, I have asked if they can give me any indication on whether a place for my son will be allocated but all they can say is they will let me know in due course.
> 
> Each application is 500AED and it soon adds up, without any guarantee of a place.
> 
> The process is not always clear and DBS have been very helpful with very quick replies to any questions, unfortunately the GEMS schools have not been as helpful.
> 
> I intend to visit the schools next week, in my experience these things usually move more quickly if you can attend in person.



Hi everyone,

I went to every possible school you can think of to try and get my son in - KG 2 - he's now 5...just turned - it is near damn impossible - you need to register you kid a year or 2 probably in advance...

saying that - Gems Al Khail - just opened - not bad but if you ask me - Regent is pretty darn good - at the end of the day - its not the school - its the teachers you get - so saying that - you can't really judge.

My son is in KG 2 at Regent - its great - no issues and they gave him a place and were very helpful - i would say - go speak to them and see what happens - wellington etc - repton - raffles - waiting lists are wayyyyy tooooo long

Ok they put up fees by 18% at Regents - they added some facilities...next year grade 1 i think the fees are about 45K per annum...its still cheaper than most places....and a rough 8K increase over 12 months - approx 650dhs - really - i mean thats a friday brunch...skip one brunch!

We're very happy with Regent - considering i applied 1 1/2 years earlier to about 27 schools and got ZERO feedback - except regent - its also right next to our place and to my office!


----------



## zatapa

Oz75, correct. It's a very pleasant school so far. Your son and my daughter may actually be class mates. Her class name starts with a R.


----------



## AKID

Any advice for a good Indian School and how tough is to get admission in KG2?


----------



## oz75

zatapa said:


> Oz75, correct. It's a very pleasant school so far. Your son and my daughter may actually be class mates. Her class name starts with a R.


Hey Zapata - an R huh - they are in different classes  his starts with an S.


----------



## zatapa

It's a fun school though and the quality is certainly very good.


----------



## Brookiesailor

I am moving to Dubai in August and am looking for a school for my 14yo son. I have filled out some of the application for the American school but seeing it necessary to apply to several schools. Wellington is next on my list. What is one other you would try. We are coming from Angola and an IB program. He will be going into year 9.

Thanks for your assistance


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Brookiesailor said:


> I am moving to Dubai in August and am looking for a school for my 14yo son. I have filled out some of the application for the American school but seeing it necessary to apply to several schools. Wellington is next on my list. What is one other you would try. We are coming from Angola and an IB program. He will be going into year 9.
> 
> Thanks for your assistance


Just my opinion:
Apply to American School of Dubai #1 (not IB- but AP), Dubai American Academy #2, and GEMS World #3. #2 and #3 are IB schools. 
I was an IB teacher in the states I would be happy to share by private message with you the reasons I did not choose/continue IB for my child in Dubai.


----------



## dontbuy

*Studio City Schools*

Hi,

I'm sure this has been asked and I will be doing the research asap!

Potentially accepting an offer next week, and will probably move over a month later - beginning of April.

I have two daughters aged 7 and 4 in school here in the UK.

Looking to relocate somewhere around Studio City.

Wondering about schools. Obviously we want the best we can get, can get the girls accepted to - and can afford. Basically what we have budgeted is AED80k per year. (40 per child)

Any suggestions?

How much difficulty will we find? Waiting lists, etc?? Is there a way to ask if a school has seats without just paying the registration fees? We'd be happy with UK system as they're in that now - however, my wife is French so if we could get them into an excellent French school that would be fine as well.

No sure how difficult it will be? What do we need to start doing right away? Sorry - I will read the forums - but any help in advance would be appreciated.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Big Jus

Hi,
I moved in early January, with the same issue. I found that the schools were really helpful and happy to tell us first if we were likely to get places or not, without taking my application fee.
Look at the KHDA website for info, directory and Ofsted style reports on each school.
I was expecting a nightmare for my children and it has turned out fine so far (fingers crossed).
Good luck!


----------



## churchielondon

*Schools close to meadows or springs*

Can anyone tell me if there are senior schools near the meadows or springs.

Thanks,


----------



## Alfred1

churchielondon said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are senior schools near the meadows or springs.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes there are.
Dubai International Academy, Emirates International School, Regent and Dubai British School.


----------



## churchielondon

Thank you, I'll take a look at those, see if I can get my daughter a place


----------



## Alfred1

churchielondon said:


> Thank you, I'll take a look at those, see if I can get my daughter a place


Good luck with that mate, it may well be the most difficult thing you have to get through out of all the hassle of moving to the UAE.

To be fair the majority of stuff (visas, etc) goes through smoothly, even if it does take a while but schools are a headache....and some make it feel like they're doing you a favour even talking to you.
I was made to feel like I was a nuisance even asking simple questions like "Do you actually have any places?" - having an honest conversation isn't always easy until _after_ you've paid your admission fee. 

I have emails from one school asking me to pay the admission fee that bounced back and forth half a dozen times until they actually admitted that they didn't currently have any places.

And another that kept telling me we'd have an answer on a place within a few days - this went on for three weeks until I got annoyed with them and then they instantly just said "No" and didn't reply to me again.

What I can say is that the people at places like Repton, Dubai International Academy, Star International School, Dubai English Speaking School, Emirates International School and GEMS Wellington were all lovely, even if they didn't have a place they were nice and didn't mess me about, I won't comment on the others.


----------



## dontbuy

*School Registration Fees?*

Hi,

Hopefully a quick question.

I'm about to accept a position and move to Dubai.

I have two daughters age 7 and 4.

Obviously more important than anything is getting the girls into schools even before we find housing.

Are there any tips tricks?

I'm thinking we should have about 4 choices - to attempt. However, that's a lot of fees.

Is there a way of finding out if the school has actual places WITHOUT paying a fee?

I don't want to shell out a big fee just to be on a waiting list - if I absolutely have no chance for September.

If we have to - I could pull the kids out of school and try to get them in after the Easter break here in the UK if it's easier to get them into the right school then?

Any advice help much appreciated!


----------



## churchielondon

Thank you very much for your reply. Really appreciate the advice and you taking the time to explain. I must admit, I had heard it was a nightmare and am dreading it. We're going over at Easter to view some areas to live so will hopefully get round to the schools and register and pay the fees and see how we go. Wish me luck!


----------



## Stevesolar

dontbuy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hopefully a quick question.
> 
> I'm about to accept a position and move to Dubai.
> 
> I have two daughters age 7 and 4.
> 
> Obviously more important than anything is getting the girls into schools even before we find housing.
> 
> Are there any tips tricks?
> 
> I'm thinking we should have about 4 choices - to attempt. However, that's a lot of fees.
> 
> Is there a way of finding out if the school has actual places WITHOUT paying a fee?
> 
> I don't want to shell out a big fee just to be on a waiting list - if I absolutely have no chance for September.
> 
> If we have to - I could pull the kids out of school and try to get them in after the Easter break here in the UK if it's easier to get them into the right school then?
> 
> Any advice help much appreciated!


Hi,

it would certainly be easier to get your kids into a school between Easter and when they break up in June.
Many people will leave the region at Easter time and leave some vacancies in various schools.
Kids already at school here are not allowed to change schools mid-year - only at the start of the new school year.
For the above two reasons it would be far easier and the schools will be keen to fill voids and should therefore be more honest about available places - before you pay any registration fees or deposits.
Best of Luck!
Sláinte
Steve


----------



## churchielondon

Alfred1 said:


> Good luck with that mate, it may well be the most difficult thing you have to get through out of all the hassle of moving to the UAE. To be fair the majority of stuff (visas, etc) goes through smoothly, even if it does take a while but schools are a headache....and some make it feel like they're doing you a favour even talking to you. I was made to feel like I was a nuisance even asking simple questions like "Do you actually have any places?" - having an honest conversation isn't always easy until after you've paid your admission fee. I have emails from one school asking me to pay the admission fee that bounced back and forth half a dozen times until they actually admitted that they didn't currently have any places. And another that kept telling me we'd have an answer on a place within a few days - this went on for three weeks until I got annoyed with them and then they instantly just said "No" and didn't reply to me again. What I can say is that the people at places like Repton, Dubai International Academy, Star International School, Dubai English Speaking School, Emirates International School and GEMS Wellington were all lovely, even if they didn't have a place they were nice and didn't mess me about, I won't comment on the others.


Thank you very much for your reply. Really appreciate the advice and you taking the time to explain. I must admit, I had heard it was a nightmare and am dreading it. We're going over at Easter to view some areas to live so will hopefully get round to the schools and register and pay the fees and see how we go. Wish me luck!


----------



## Alfred1

The internet seems devoid of any sensible information on schools, any info that does exist is a couple of years old at best. I’ve asked on here but no one seems to want to comment or give a review and everyone appears reluctant to give an opinion - is big brother watching?
I would guess that trying to get into a school in September means you’re competing with more people than trying to get them in halfway through the year, plus as someone has said they’d prefer to fill the gaps and be reasonably sure of the numbers returning in Sept.

Our experience from last time we were in Dubai was that some schools seem to be pretty honest about places, they’ll tell you upfront, but some are less forthcoming and some are also very choosy, but not necessarily for honourable reasons. They appear not to want to take students that might harm their results or make them work for their money, so the feeling we got is that they’ll reject your child if they think teaching them will involve any extra effort. The application process is akin to getting into the Masons, its all done in secret and they don’t have to give you a reason for rejection.

It gave me the hump to be honest, in the UK they tend to take the approach that every child is worth teaching and they’ll make the effort, whereas in some schools here they appear not to want to make any effort and run it purely as a business.

Our last experience is a few years old to be fair but UK schools tend to be very honest in their reports, so many will say things like “could try harder” or “can occasionally be disruptive”, in my opinion this is a normal report and I expect we all had comments like that growing up. They might not be so ‘honest’ here, or perhaps word things differently, so all the kids get fantastic reports that don’t say anything directly negative, perhaps because they don’t want you to take your child and money elsewhere. So if your child has a school report that hints that your child might be difficult on occasion then prepare for disappointment, they don’t appear to be used to that type of thing here so any negativity in a report makes them assume you’ve spawned a monster – or at the very least makes them think your child might involve some effort.
So it would be preferable to have a school report that is very good, read into that what you will.

At least that was our experience last time, our eldest daughter had a UK report that suggested she could be challenging at times, so we had difficulty getting a school place. A few years down the road and she is about to graduate from a red brick UK university with a predicted first, so she obviously wasn’t all bad.

Our experience this time wasn’t as bad as others I’ve spoken to, although it did involve some worry and a few weeks of running around doing assessment tests and paying more than half a dozen lots of 500AED (or 1500AED for Repton). The assessments vary from a 45 minute assessment to a 2.5hr exam in controlled conditions. Our daughter said some were easy and some were quite difficult. For example the Repton ‘test’ was hard and the fees are high, but in all fairness they were very nice indeed and seemed happy to go above and beyond to make the process as painless as possible. Another school that really stood out for us was Star International in Um Sheif, lovely staff and again they were very helpful and seemed to really take an interest in the whole family. GEMS Wellington was very impressive and the school is high on the favourites list, although we didn’t get the cosy and personal atmosphere that we felt in Repton or Star, the process was much more business like.

I can’t comment on the educational delivery of any schools yet but its probably fair to say 2/3rds of the schools we visited gave us a good feeling during the application and interview process and the rest made us want to leave quickly. Once we’ve made our decision we’ll be able to update in a month or two on how well they perform.

Unfortunately our experience involved two or three schools who took our fee and then kept promising to give us an answer “by Sunday at the latest” and we never heard from them again.


----------



## hrazak

*Regent International School (RIS)*

I have registered my kids to go to RIS for 2014-2015 session. I am staying in Jumeirah Park.
The school currently has no bus services going to Jumeirah Park. The school would need minimally 15 students before they can start a new bus route service.
I have 3 kids going to RIS.
Anyone out there staying in Jumeirah park and having kids going to RIS?


----------



## Lib56

*New Schools*

Hi there,

My husband is relocating to UAE next month and I will follow him with our three sons in mid August. Does anyone know of any new schools opening up for 2014/15 school year? I thought the new Kings campuses would be a great option until they sent me a new fee schedule. Its an extraordinary increase on current fees and not in our range now, for three children. 

Any info appreciated,

Cheers.


----------



## ficklemiss

Hi Lib,

Off the top of my head, Nordanglia and Safa are opening new schools within the same area as the new Kings - I have no idea of fees though, I just see the signs when I'm in the area.

I've also heard there will be a new Gems Metropole in Motorcity but not sure when it will be open.


----------



## churchielondon

Do you know if those new schools are senior or primary? Thanks!


----------



## ficklemiss

I'm not sure what age groups they will cover, best call them up and ask - the ones with already established sister schools might go all the way through from the get go (GEMS, Safa) but as Nordanglia are new to Dubai they might start with the lower age groups and expand from there.

My two go to Foremarke and they started with FS1 to Year 2 this year, up to Year 4 next year, then year 5 and finally year 6 - they are not planning on being at full capacity for up to 5 years but I know Gems like bums on seats very quickly and as they have a pool of staff to pull from, they can probably offer more age groups quicker.


----------



## Lib56

Would someone mind giving me current opinions on both Gems at Silicon Oasis and DESS?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Rar

Hi,
I will be moving to Dubai with my husband and two boys who are currently in a BSME school and we need to find school places for Sept. 2014. My older son will be starting year 10, so we need to find a place where he can start the two year GCSE program. I've written to schools on the BSME Dubai list (DBS, DESS,...) but they all seem to have waiting lists and I get the impression that chances of getting in are slim. Can anyone recommend other schools? The GEMS chain seems to be very big and commercial (judging only from their website) and I personally prefer smaller schools, but I'm not sure we will have the luxury of choice. We are planning to visit during the Easter break to focus on school applications and would appreciate any advice.


----------



## mdabubacker

*School Admission*

All, I will be moving to Dubai on April 15th, I have two kids going to Gr1 & Gr4. I understand looking through the forum and the school websites that i cannot start their admission process till i am physically present in Dubai and admissions are not confirmed until i get the golden letter from the school?

Any expats here who have gone through this situation? Anything specific i need to do to make sure i can find a school for them both? Suggestions / Ideas perhaps??


----------



## Mitchellsmom

mdabubacker said:


> All, I will be moving to Dubai on April 15th, I have two kids going to Gr1 & Gr4. I understand looking through the forum and the school websites that i cannot start their admission process till i am physically present in Dubai and admissions are not confirmed until i get the golden letter from the school?
> 
> Any expats here who have gone through this situation? Anything specific i need to do to make sure i can find a school for them both? Suggestions / Ideas perhaps??


I applied for ASD by mail- from Texas. (the minute I heard talk of DXB) Dec. before we came. We were wait listed by DAA, and we came for a "look see" in March. We were accepted to ASD at end of March. I would NOT move to DXB if schooling had not been sorted before hand. I have an older child, and I believe it was slightly easier to find a spot…but school has always been the most stressful thing about the whole expat life for us. Good luck..and mail in all applications NOW. You might already be too late….I hope not!


----------



## mdabubacker

Mitchellsmom said:


> I applied for ASD by mail- from Texas. (the minute I heard talk of DXB) Dec. before we came. We were wait listed by DAA, and we came for a "look see" in March. We were accepted to ASD at end of March. I would NOT move to DXB if schooling had not been sorted before hand. I have an older child, and I believe it was slightly easier to find a spot…but school has always been the most stressful thing about the whole expat life for us. Good luck..and mail in all applications NOW. You might already be too late….I hope not!


Thanks for the information, I started that process already to both mailing in the application forms and also online registration. Keeping my fingers crossed pretty much...


----------



## Mitchellsmom

mdabubacker said:


> Thanks for the information, I started that process already to both mailing in the application forms and also online registration. Keeping my fingers crossed pretty much...


Don't put all your eggs in one basket either. Apply to DAA, and ASD and Bradenton (which you can ask me more about if you like by PM) GEMS world- and maybe American Colligiate (which I know nothing about) There is also a Universal American School - again- I know nothing about. 

But apply. ASD is HARD to get into, but my first choice for American School in Dubai. I've taught at ASD, DAA and GEMS World. These are the school I would consider for my kid. Hope I helped you a bit. We've been here two years, and heard of schooling horror stories and met many families with kids in different schools because they could not get them all in the same school. Not to scare you, but letting you know the reality of the situation- especially if you are seeking USA curriculum. I have also taught at Kings' Dubai, and and Star International-both really sweet schools, but UK curriculum. I wish you luck! You will figure it out!


----------



## churchielondon

That's useful information.
Do you have to have a visa to apply? My husbands bank is sooo slow in issuing ours. My husband hops to start 1 June, my daughter and I will follow in August. Thanks


----------



## Mitchellsmom

NO- you do not need VISA- they understand that these things take time. I know a family that has had to do a Visa Run every 30 days, because the daughter was the man's step daughter, and she had a different last name than her, and it took over a year to get the little girl's visa. My son has a friend that has been here two years, and the entire family STILL does Visa runs. 
That's NOT convenient.


----------



## churchielondon

*Dyslexia*

Does anyone know of a senior school that helps or focuses on children with learning difficulties? Seems to me that most of the schools only want children that will fly through the entrance tests.
Also, application forms ask for visa and ID card information. Seeing as we haven't been issued with either yet and need to get a place in September, can I apply without?
Thanks


----------



## Mitchellsmom

churchielondon said:


> Does anyone know of a senior school that helps or focuses on children with learning difficulties? Seems to me that most of the schools only want children that will fly through the entrance tests.
> Also, application forms ask for visa and ID card information. Seeing as we haven't been issued with either yet and need to get a place in September, can I apply without?
> Thanks


I would look into Gems World. I think they have special assistance for kids that need it. YES- you can apply without Visa and ID cards.


----------



## Arabia365

There are 8 new schools are starting this academic year. 5 british curriculam, 1 canadian and 2 indian surriculam

http://goo.gl/imIkW1


----------



## dontbuy

Hello.

Realising now - in a bit of a panic regarding schools...

I've just accepted a position and will be moving at the end of April.

My wife and two daughters were planning on arriving just in time for September 2014 school start.

I think we've under estimated how difficult it will be to get our daughters into a good school.

Should we pull them out and try to get them into school for end of the current term?

Our daughters are 4, and 7. We were hoping to pay under AED 40K per year per child, but not sure if that's realistic at this stage.

We want the best for them.

Any ideas? I'm scrambling to put together a list now of schools and will register with 4 or 5... but just nervous about getting them into a good school my oldest can go on into secondary in a few years...

Are all the good schools booked? Should I try a new school? If new schools any suggestions?

Sorry - we figured we could wait until I officially accepted but in retrospect - that may have been a mistake.

Thanks for your help


----------



## mdabubacker

dontbuy said:


> Hello.
> 
> Realising now - in a bit of a panic regarding schools...
> 
> I've just accepted a position and will be moving at the end of April.
> 
> My wife and two daughters were planning on arriving just in time for September 2014 school start.
> 
> I think we've under estimated how difficult it will be to get our daughters into a good school.
> 
> Should we pull them out and try to get them into school for end of the current term?
> 
> Our daughters are 4, and 7. We were hoping to pay under AED 40K per year per child, but not sure if that's realistic at this stage.
> 
> We want the best for them.
> 
> Any ideas? I'm scrambling to put together a list now of schools and will register with 4 or 5... but just nervous about getting them into a good school my oldest can go on into secondary in a few years...
> 
> Are all the good schools booked? Should I try a new school? If new schools any suggestions?
> 
> Sorry - we figured we could wait until I officially accepted but in retrospect - that may have been a mistake.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Welcome to the club. I am moving on April 15th and have the same issue as you. Bad for me I have already indicated to the school I am pulling them out. I have pressed the panic button already and have gone back begging to them to let them continue next year until I have a confirmation from the schools I have applied in Dubai.

Keep me posted, Good Luck.


----------



## dontbuy

Will do. Good luck. Also, keep me posted as to what schools you're looking at, and what types of responses your getting regarding availability. Cheers


----------



## mdabubacker

dontbuy said:


> Will do. Good luck. Also, keep me posted as to what schools you're looking at, and what types of responses your getting regarding availability. Cheers


Right now my only hope is to get the seat through corporate debenture which unfortunately has a wait list as well at both DAA and ASD.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

mdabubacker said:


> Right now my only hope is to get the seat through corporate debenture which unfortunately has a wait list as well at both DAA and ASD.


I agree- SERIOUSLY- don't bring your two American kids to Dubai- if they can't get into either of these schools. The only other one I would consider for American kid would Be Gems's World. None of the schools here in Dubai can compare to schools back in Texas, academically, but these three are among the best.


----------



## rsinner

Mitchellsmom said:


> ...I've taught at ASD, DAA and GEMS World.
> ...
> We've been here two years....


You dont have to answer this, but just curious - are you teaching part time in all or some of these schools? Otherwise, I would be a bit worried if the teaching staff turnover at these schools was this high.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

rsinner said:


> You dont have to answer this, but just curious - are you teaching part time in all or some of these schools? Otherwise, I would be a bit worried if the teaching staff turnover at these schools was this high.


I am a reading specialist contracted in to help with reading issues in young students, and help diagnose reading disabilities. I have spent time at each school. Just enough to get a feel for what is going on at the school. I am currently contracted with other schools here and in Abu Dhabi. Helping to mentor the teachers and devise learning plans for those students that need extra help. 

…but there does seem to be a lot of turnover at some schools I've visited


----------



## zatapa

Why not consider British schools? There are quite a couple of them, good schools and as an added bonus your children will learn proper English. 

I myself came to Dubai in September last year, we had no certainty that our oldest would find a school in time, but we still moved. 

In the end, you'll always find a school.


----------



## mdabubacker

zatapa said:


> Why not consider British schools? There are quite a couple of them, good schools and as an added bonus your children will learn proper English.
> 
> I myself came to Dubai in September last year, we had no certainty that our oldest would find a school in time, but we still moved.
> 
> In the end, you'll always find a school.


I am considering British schools as well and the scene is not much different there.

But as you said I could find a school always, may not be top notch but to complete one year and move on to better school next year onwards. 

If it is not too much of an ask, could you please pm me which school you ended up with last year? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bbay2Oz

Don't get too hung up or obsessed by the "brand" name of the school. If you have the time then visit the schools, speak to some of the teachers and parents to decide which school is good for YOUR child. 

My youngest went to Horizon where she did prep and year 1. I know a lot of parents whose children are now in Horizon and they're very happy with the school (it is a small school, if that is wha you prefer). I think they also provide support for children with learning difficulties.
.:: HORIZON SCHOOL ::.

My oldest used to attend Dubai College (from grade 7 to 9), which is a British curriculum, selective school. They have an entrance exam that is conducted in Jan of every year, for the Sept intake. This is a school worth considering. Dubai College - index


----------



## zatapa

I agree, that is what I did as well last year. I flew to Dubai to visit schools, brought back brochures and registered my daughter at three schools only. She ended up starting school two weeks after we arrived in middle of September.


----------



## Ukrainka

Mitchellsmom said:


> Just my opinion:
> Apply to American School of Dubai #1 (not IB- but AP), Dubai American Academy #2, and GEMS World #3. #2 and #3 are IB schools.
> I was an IB teacher in the states I would be happy to share by private message with you the reasons I did not choose/continue IB for my child in Dubai.


Hello to both participants!

I would also add the Emirates International School. My friend's children used to go there and then transferred to the States and said that EIS was so advanced compared to the IB school in the US that some of the topics children had to learn again... and they were better prepared...


----------



## Ukrainka

Lib56 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband is relocating to UAE next month and I will follow him with our three sons in mid August. Does anyone know of any new schools opening up for 2014/15 school year? I thought the new Kings campuses would be a great option until they sent me a new fee schedule. Its an extraordinary increase on current fees and not in our range now, for three children.
> 
> Any info appreciated,
> 
> Cheers.


Hi, yes, a very familiar situation for the most of us here. 
Our family will be relocating soon as well and I started the research well in advance. 
The problem with the UAE schools is that they are ALWAYS so over-subscribed! And there is no difference apparently whether the child is really little or elder, there is children's boom 24/7. Another problem is that they all close the application dates way before New Year... I even had an argument a few times...
I opened the KHDA web-site and looked for the latest report on schools. The best option, of course, is to look for 'OUTSTANDING', you can narrow down by 'CURRICULUM'- British, American, IB, etc... then look for 'GOOD'. Don't go for 'SATISFACTORY'... What I personally like about the KHDA web-site is that it gives you the contact details of each school as well as web-pages, so you can open them up, look up the photos, procedures, charges... Then contact the school and see what they have on offer. If you apply to any of GEMS schools (personal experience) they get back to you and offer places in some of their schools which are not over-subscribed (that is after the entrance tests, of course, if applicable)... That was our case... We applied to a few outstanding schools, and succeded in tests, but because they were heavily oversubscribed we got an Email from their H.O. offering to have a look at some new schools which are opening this year. No tests necessary... There are quite a few schools opening or 'extending' in 2014-2015. It all depends on what YOU personally need for your children... Then you need to consider where you will stay and how the transportation will be, with the traffic or against the traffic...of course, this counts very much, traffic is very frustrating, and most schools now start from 7:30
Any way, good luck!


----------



## safirah

Gems in motor city opens this fall



ficklemiss said:


> Hi Lib,
> 
> Off the top of my head, Nordanglia and Safa are opening new schools within the same area as the new Kings - I have no idea of fees though, I just see the signs when I'm in the area.
> 
> I've also heard there will be a new Gems Metropole in Motorcity but not sure when it will be open.


----------



## Lib56

Hi All, 

Thanks for the responses. I have done as much research as possible and I have decided on a school which is a short drive from our home (to be), is middle of the road fee wise and they have accepted all 3 children (no mean feat!). I also wanted my children to sit only one entrance exam as 90 mins for every school as an assessment is ridiculous for young boys. It would be a much better system to have standardized testing and to have those results sent to each school, to which you apply. The curriculum is IB and I still have a feeling that UK may be better for 2 out of 3 of my children (due to personality only) but I figure if they are generally happy, they will learn and it will be fine!

Happy schooling everyone!


----------



## kmdxb

Latest school inspection results have been released, article in gulf news.

The full table can be seen here


----------



## melmc

Hello.

I've been scrolling through these school posts. I've been trying to find a school/sixthform college for my 16yr old (soon to be 17) daughter. This would be to join yr 12 as she wants to take her A levels.

We are british living in Sweden . She is fluent in both Swedish and English but the education system here is similar to the American system ...very loosely as in points system.....although my daughter wanted to go back into the British curriculum to take her A levels. We are looking at relocating to Dubai after the summer BUT if I don't get there for the start of term in September we are going to find it very difficult to get her in mid term..anywhere! The feedback is that they don't like students starting midterm as the course so intense she will miss out...which is understandable....or they just won't accept a new student mid term. I've also been told that even if we were to put off moving until the next year ... She couldn't go back a year as they are very strict in accepting students who are not in the correct age range....ie if she was 18 but trying to start year 12 which has a age range for 17 year olds... So politely speaking we are pretty much screwed as far as getting her educated in preparation for university.

So now the whole relocation has come in to question! An alternative has been bashed about....she could stay here and continue her education here... She has two more years ( 3 years sixth form here) and come out at every holiday. We have her grandparents here and her aunts and uncle. It is very common for students from the countryside to flat share at this age here in the towns and cities so she is loving the idea if staying with her friends and school and flat share. We would relocate without her until she finished school. 

I can't find am alternative in Dubai.....even looked at B-Tech courses.....but nothing offered interests her! She wants to study government and politics!!! 

Now I feel awful at the thought of leaving her although it would be the best option for her educationally.....on my own behalf the relocation is due to a very positive career opportunity ......now I'm not so sure!


----------



## 532770

*suggestion*

American international school of dubai is only 15k and around qusais area


----------



## lojo

Hi everyone..new here and looks like I'm in a similar situation with the schools in Dubai. Husband got a great job offer and is heading over there soon. I have two daughters in Canadian French Immersion school and would be entering grade 10 and grade 8 in 2015/2015. Though I narrowed it down to Emirates International School and Dubai British School but both have waiting lists. Realistically speaking will I get them in if they are on the waiting lists? What other schools should I look at that are reasonably priced? I have given it lots of thought and am ok with the fact that they won't be doing French Immersion but would like to at least have them take a course a year in French. They are fluent in both English and French so it should not be an issue. Any advice would be appreciated..thanks!


----------



## joff33

hi
can anyone give me review about Cambridge international school.is it a good school?i need to put my daughter in 10th grade from this sep.


----------



## zatapa

There are lots of new schools opening in September. Around the Arabian Ranches area there are Gems Metropole and Safa School, then there is the new Gems Al Khail school as well. All of them i think will include sime foreign languages, usually from grade 3 onward. Prices are reasonable.


----------



## Vesper007

What I'd recommend is to consider where you want your daughter to go to for University as there are UK, US, Indian, Lebanese, French, and international school systems (plus others) in Dubai. And then make your decision based from there. Yes, you can get into a UK university after going to a US-curriculumn school in Dubai but your odds are smaller. Basically think of the future and plan from there.


----------



## Kathe

see according to me the base of the proper education is definitely the school study or whatever you gain while you are in school days so getting effective knowledge in a proper sequence and step by step especially from the bse is very much important,because it will definitely plays an important role in getting jobs ahead in future


----------



## TheAceFace

Hi Guy's

I may be about to move to Dubai for work reasons, my wife and 2 children aged 7 and 10 will most likely follow me after new year.

I would like to place my children in a British school, I understand the waiting lists are quite long. Can anybody shed any light on which schools you would recommend as above average, and also ones with a good reputation.

This is all new to me so I want to start the ball rolling now, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Goose1985

Hey all. Anyone know much about Sheffield private school dubai?


----------



## cho53n

*Scholars International Academy Sharjah*

Hi,

Does anyone know about Scholars International Academy in Sharjah?


As they are not audited by KHDA, I can't find any reports for this school. They've told me to contact ministry of education directly. Can't find anything on ministry website. Sound to me like they have something to hide and not willing to share any reports that may be available.

Also, lot of schools in Dubai that I've contacted are fully booked, but this school has spaces available asap. Are they really bad or they're in a bad area, or else?

Any replies will be much apprieciated.


----------



## Pam2014

*Music School?*

What about afterschool activities? I have a 10 year old daughter that likes to sing and dance around our apartment. I got a flyer about a school named Melodica and it gives me a 150 DHS discount, has anyone heard of it?


----------



## Goose1985

Does anyone know if schools in sharjah get a mid term break between Easter and February? Trying to organise a trip for my better half and can't see from any of school sites. Calendars are unclear.


----------



## keithandkerry

OK, a wee bit concerned! We are currently applying for jobs in Dubai (and other parts of the UAE) and will need to find a school place for our daughter. We are both teachers, so ideally would like to find a place in one of the schools we would be teaching in (assuming we get jobs.) Most seem to include reduced fees for teachers' kids, but does this mean that we're guaranteed a place there, even if they are advertising that they are full?


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Pam2014 said:


> What about afterschool activities? I have a 10 year old daughter that likes to sing and dance around our apartment. I got a flyer about a school named Melodica and it gives me a 150 DHS discount, has anyone heard of it?


. 

I see it on groupon all the time. Best school is Diverse Choreography. Trust me. Ex dance teacher. I've checked them out!


----------



## TT365

*Looking for schools*

Hi,

First time poster but I have read all of the posts in this section as well as many of the others!

I am looking for some advice please? We are looking to move in January, we have an offer which is pretty decent but we need to find school places for our 3 kids (9, 7 and 6). We need to get them into the same school and I have contacted a few and have so far got nowhere (I have read about issues in this area). 

Is anyone able to recommend a school that they think we might be able to get them into please? We would be coming from the UK so would want one that follows a UK curriculum preferably. We aren't too bothered by area as long as there is housing reasonably close by as we would locate near to the school (work is not so important as I can work from home).

Any help/advice/guidance would be welcome.

Thanks

TT


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Try The New schools- by Gems. That would probably be your best bet. Also- keep your housing budget in mind. i wouldn't be able to live in Jumeriah, but I would be able to life in Mirdiff- so there isn't always houses of every budget near every school. Good luck! School is the HARDEST thing to sort!


----------



## TT365

Mitchellsmom said:


> Try The New schools- by Gems. That would probably be your best bet. Also- keep your housing budget in mind. i wouldn't be able to live in Jumeriah, but I would be able to life in Mirdiff- so there isn't always houses of every budget near every school. Good luck! School is the HARDEST thing to sort!


Thanks Mitchellsmom, I will take a loom at the Gems schools, I have budgeted extra for schools and accommodation over what I would hope/expect to pay in case we can only get them into an expensive school in an expensive area. 

Which of the Gems schools are new?

Any other advice is welcomed, the more information I have the better I think.

Thanks

TT


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Try Nord Anglia off of Hessa, Kings Dubai Umm Sequeim, Gems World Academy, Gems Wellington Al Khahil, Gems Metropole school at Motor City, Gems First Point at the Villa Projects, there is also a new Star International School- not sure where that is. 
But go to GEMS website, that can help guide you. There is also a new Safa School off of Umm Sequiem, but I don't know the curriculum. Just get here, get the kids in school and become familiar. There is also some schools out in Green Community- and Jebel Ali, but I am not that familiar with them. Pay for International School review if you want to get a look at what teachers think of each school. Thats what I did. Google it. good luck!


----------



## TT365

Mitchellsmom said:


> Try Nord Anglia off of Hessa, Kings Dubai Umm Sequeim, Gems World Academy, Gems Wellington Al Khahil, Gems Metropole school at Motor City, Gems First Point at the Villa Projects, there is also a new Star International School- not sure where that is.
> But go to GEMS website, that can help guide you. There is also a new Safa School off of Umm Sequiem, but I don't know the curriculum. Just get here, get the kids in school and become familiar. There is also some schools out in Green Community- and Jebel Ali, but I am not that familiar with them. Pay for International School review if you want to get a look at what teachers think of each school. Thats what I did. Google it. good luck!


That's great advice thank you so much.
I will go through the site and get all the contacts and then start the process.


----------



## Marco Swimming

Do you know some school that teach also in italian language?


----------



## jonathanharland

Hi I've read many of the stickies on schools and this area seems to be the most daunting aspect of the move out. I wonder if anyone can point me in the right direction on this one? My 12 year old is Dyslexic and I am a bit worried about the fact that the schools in Dubai all want you to sit an entrance exam. Does anyone know of any schools that can cater specifically for Dyslexic kids?


----------



## jonathanharland

jonathanharland said:


> Hi I've read many of the stickies on schools and this area seems to be the most daunting aspect of the move out. I wonder if anyone can point me in the right direction on this one? My 12 year old is Dyslexic and I am a bit worried about the fact that the schools in Dubai all want you to sit an entrance exam. Does anyone know of any schools that can cater specifically for Dyslexic kids?


Hi, is there anyone out there who can point me in the right direction on this one. Many thanks.


----------



## TT365

jonathanharland said:


> Hi, is there anyone out there who can point me in the right direction on this one. Many thanks.


Hi Jonathan, 

I can's say I am an expert but what I have been advised with the school we have secured places at is that you should supply any details of the SEN to the school at the time of applying. Our kids don't require this but the school has offered places with the caveat that they will be assessed when they arrive (not for entry just assessed for ability) and if there is a specific need that requires additional intervention then there may be a cost associated with this. Feel free to DM me to discuss further.


----------



## LetsGo1

Hi,
Any one know about the following schools? I would really appreciate the quick feedback.
International school of creative sciences
Choueifat
American grammer school sharjah
Al salam school
http://ascs.sch.ae/about-us/introduction/ American school of creative sciences
American school of sharjah 
Sharjah American international school 
Victoria English school.

Thanks


----------



## TT365

Hi Letsgo1,

I am afraid I don't know those schools, but you could try the government schools inspectors website which should give you some insight:

Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Reports

I hope it helps.

TT


----------



## moosa_ea

Hi,

I was just wondering why there is big difference in yearly school fee for the American Schools... Some are around AED 45,000 per year and others go up to AED 105,000 per year.

Does it have to do with the Quality of education or school funding?

thanks in advance.


----------



## TallyHo

Quality.

The more money, the better the facilities. ASD has the nicest campus of just about any school in Dubai and the best and most established faculty and a very good academic reputation. ASD is also the only actual independent American school in Dubai, it's fully nonprofit and is not required to comply with local educational standards that penalize the school if the Arabic or Islamic instructions aren't good enough. ASD is certified by independent school bodies in the US. 

DAA is the next down. The campus isn't anything to write home about but the academics are supposed to be solid. DAA is part of the GEMS group, so it's for profit, as are most schools in Dubai. 

After DAA the other American schools are pretty much crapshoot from year to year. 



moosa_ea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering why there is big difference in yearly school fee for the American Schools... Some are around AED 45,000 per year and others go up to AED 105,000 per year.
> 
> Does it have to do with the Quality of education or school funding?
> 
> thanks in advance.


----------



## moosa_ea

Thank you, TallyHo


----------



## lkavanagh5

Can anyone share their views on GEMS Royal Dubai School?


----------



## AjAx30

As Ikavanagh5 asked, I would also love to hear some views on that school.. pm's are welcome


----------



## Smythy82

I just got a schooling allowance for my kids ramped up big time! What are the most exclusive primary schools in Dubai? (British)


----------



## leicesterboy

For those interested, there has been 2 opening of 2 new new schools in Warqa. Which is next to Mirdiff. They built it up really quickly and its british curriculum. Ill check up the names when i drive back home and post them tomoro.


----------



## jonathanharland

I would be very interested. Thanks


----------



## valem

The GEMS schools are in the main not being overly truthful about class sizes,often quoting maximum 22 yet the average sizes are often 32 (more bums on seats more money,its as simple as that)....and they are also placing SEN pupils(because they charge more for them) in classes with no SEN support or teacher, thus effecting the rest of the class.
I agree completely with inclusion but they really should have proper SEN set ups before taking these pupils(and their parents money) on. 
They have a very high teacher(staff welfare is not high on their agenda) turnover and thus poor continuity for the pupils.


----------



## TT365

In the interests of balance our experience of Gems hasn't been the same though it's early days and there are issues but these mostly are the result of poor organisation in a new school. I would agree though that they seem like a business more than a school but I kind of expected that as they are designed to be profit making and the lack of school places means they don't need to provide the sorts of levels of service that you would hope for.


----------



## JB1903

Hi does anybody have experience of sending their kids to Repton school or Victory Heights Primary School?

I will be moving to Dubai from the UK in May and looking at Schools for my 7yr old

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TT365

We know someone with a child at Victory Heights and they really like it and their child seems to as well.


----------



## amanda72

You need to act now if you want to do that. As I understand it there are no places available as of today in JC, EC or DC, but you need to phone and check. I know many parents who put their child in boarding school rather than move them at this crucial time.


----------



## TT365

That's a really good point, we live where we live as GEMs Metropole was the only school that could take all 3 of ours at the time! Next school year would be better though but it's still very competitive so make it your priority. Schools here break up in June for the summer.


----------



## jonathanharland

So we got our daughter a place at GEMS Wellington academy Silicon Oasis, starting in September. School is only 3 years old and the facilities are amazing. Anyone out there with any views on this school?


----------



## Stevesolar

jonathanharland said:


> So we got our daughter a place at GEMS Wellington academy Silicon Oasis, starting in September. School is only 3 years old and the facilities are amazing. Anyone out there with any views on this school?


Hi,
We didn't like it and transfered our son to a different non-Gems school at the earliest opportunity - but each to their own.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## amiklic1

Hi there!

After a questions about salary packages, visit to Abu Dhabi and Dubai with my wife and spending some time there to feel the life and attend some job interviews, I am finally waiting for the package offer next week.

I will work in Business bay area, and will start this summer. Family will come with me.

We have two sons, 15 and 12 yo, and I am looking for any info and advice about where to start from here.

I see that it's not as hard to get into those classes when compared to younger ones, but still there is much to look around and check. I wouldn't rely on ratings of the schools as it sometimes does not reflect the real situation, of course.

Obviously, finding a school > finding a place to live is the line I should go, but I've read the entire thread and still feel I do not know enough to make any step, not to say decision.

We will look for a moderate western lifestyle, 2br apartment or villa, somewhere within half an hour driving distance from Business bay, or along reachable area for red Metro line. We are not looking for anything posh, just a decent place and a good school. We are working with our kids at home here, so we will do there, I believe.

So, my question is basically which schools you would suggest to look, with UK curricullum, which are inside some 1/2 hr. driving distance from Business Bay and still can be combined with affordable place to live.

Hope someone can help!


----------



## TT365

Hi amiklic1

It's really hard to provide all of that information as there are so many variables, I would suggest starting a new post as this is more for specific questions on schools. I will reply when you have done or PM me.


----------



## Licheng

Hi, trying to put both my grade 1 and grade 10 in the same school. Any suggestion of the schools? Other then Gems! Tks


----------



## Munisa66

Hi!

My friend's son is going to be 7 years old in May and he has never gone to school before.
My friend and his wife have relocated recently to Dubai and want to find a school for their son.

Is it possible to get a 7 year old son entry into grade 1 in Dubai directly?
If so what are the recommended schools?


----------



## TT365

That's a tough one as they would normally start school here at 4 or 5 (I am not sure which to be honest). I think it would be a good idea to contact 1 or 2 schools and ask. There is a really good post here: http://www.**********.com/dubai/monthly_faqs_school_fees_6135.aspx which provides school costs by school so perhaps find a few in their budget and ask?


----------



## Munisa66

They are really looking for a school that would take their son.
It's normal in Korea, Uzbekistan, Sweden and America where they take 7 year olds directly into grade 1 provided they are already smart enough.

Please advice any schools to target as fees is not an issue. Up to 40000 pa is fine with them.


----------



## expatteacher2014

FS1 starts at age 3, KG1 at 4, so a child who is 7 in May should be in Year 2 (grade 1) now having had 4/3 years of formal schooling depending on which system they go into. Assessment will be academic and social, it's not unusual for children in this situation to drop a year.

If upper limit on fees is 40k then *fees* will be an issue.


----------



## Munisa66

Hi!

I do think that there would be assessment tests at all schools through which they can test the ability of a child.

Do you think they should target schools where assessment tests are taken before being admitted?


----------



## xdude

Hi
Any inputs on Emirates International school Medows and JBS? Has anyone's children studying in either of the schools? How has been your overall experience with the school? appreciate your inputs...


----------



## Licheng

Hi Any advise for these schools? Raffles Academy School and Deira International School. Tks


----------



## schoolsearcher

Hi everyone, 

How is DIA doing with its MYP and how is DIA's IB program? 

Thank you for all your help and cooperation 

Please do reply soon as I might send me daughter in year 10 to that school.


----------



## outstanding

Licheng said:


> Hi Any advise for these schools? Raffles Academy School and Deira International School. Tks


Deira International School is good; great family atmosphere.


----------



## Licheng

outstanding said:


> Deira International School is good; great family atmosphere.


Hi thanks for the replied. How about Raffles?


----------



## beeniedubai

hi all-- does anyone have any information on the new ICE school in meydan (International Concept for Education)? does anyone have any kids there? feedback? thanks!

also would be interested in hearing about the Dubai Choueifat School and the french school (Lycee Francais International)

there are 2 french Schools- George Pompidou and Aflec-- whats the difference? any reviews for those? thanks!


----------



## TT365

Just for the record if anyone is interested in Gems Metropole School then feel free to DM me, we have taken our kids out from there now.


----------



## Gillston

*More info please*



TT365 said:


> Just for the record if anyone is interested in Gems Metropole School then feel free to DM me, we have taken our kids out from there now.


Hello....I was looking at this school for my kids. I can't DM yet, but if you could send me more info that would be appreciated.


----------



## TT365

You only need a couple more posts and you should be able to DM.

I don't want to say too much on a public forum but I will say that the school was very disorganised, ill disciplined (the behaviour of a lot of the children wasn't good) and dishonest in terms of their responses to genuine concerns.

When you have 5 posts then message me and I will tell you more but it wasn't just us.


----------



## Gillston

TT365 said:


> You only need a couple more posts and you should be able to DM.
> 
> I don't want to say too much on a public forum but I will say that the school was very disorganised, ill disciplined (the behaviour of a lot of the children wasn't good) and dishonest in terms of their responses to genuine concerns.
> 
> When you have 5 posts then message me and I will tell you more but it wasn't just us.


Ok.....no problem. 

Looking to move to Dubai in December. Trying to decide on home location by school and had Nord Anglia and Gems Metropole down if we based ourselves in Ranches, Ranches 2, JVC or Mudon. The other option would be the schools around Silicon Oasis.


----------



## TT365

Nord Anglia is meant to be good, we live in Ranches and our kids are now in Repton which we really like and it's quite quick to get to from AR.


----------



## TT365

Gillston, post 1 more time and we can DM, I went through the exact same thing as you, we moved into Ranches exclusively because it was close to Gems Metropole, that was a mistake but I am happy to share the details.


----------



## Gillston

TT365 said:


> Gillston, post 1 more time and we can DM, I went through the exact same thing as you, we moved into Ranches exclusively because it was close to Gems Metropole, that was a mistake but I am happy to share the details.


Here you go!!

Hoping Ranches was not a mistake....just the Gems bit.


----------



## TT365

You have mail and BTW welcome to the forum!


----------



## amiklic1

I am already in Dubai but the family will come in July. Currently living in Discovery gardens, but will move when they come.

We were looking at GEMS Winchester Jebel Ali as we'll live somewhere on this side of DU, but I wanted to ask if there are any other suggestions to look for. 
Kids are 2000 and 2003, in Croatia 5th and 8th grade but guess here will be in 7th and 10th. 

As the admissions will be closed when they come, I am also interested to know do they allow late admissions or kids would have to wait for the next school year (in which case we'd rather keep them and my wife home till next year, so not to miss the next school year).


----------



## rsinner

amiklic1 said:


> I am already in Dubai but the family will come in July. Currently living in Discovery gardens, but will move when they come.
> 
> We were looking at GEMS Winchester Jebel Ali as we'll live somewhere on this side of DU, but I wanted to ask if there are any other suggestions to look for.
> Kids are 2000 and 2003, in Croatia 5th and 8th grade but guess here will be in 7th and 10th.
> 
> As the admissions will be closed when they come, I am also interested to know do they allow late admissions or kids would have to wait for the next school year (in which case we'd rather keep them and my wife home till next year, so not to miss the next school year).


Have you started applying to schools? If not, then why not? You can still do so while they are not here, though it is somewhat late for most of the bigger schools.

Kids are indeed accepted mid year, but usually at the beginning of terms etc., as and when school places open up due to someone leaving. This is not always a certainty though. It may also happen that the school may not be that much in demand, in which case they may have unfilled places, and your kids could fit in.

However, whether its a good idea for your children to join a class midway when the curriculum would be different as well, is a different question which you need to consider.


----------



## TT365

Hi Andjelo,

Welcome to Dubai!!
The new term starts at the end of August so your arrival time is pretty good. You need to get onto the schools now to check for places.

For the record my kids started mid year and came from the UK, the first school we tried this was Ok as the work was easy so they didn't struggle but we soon realised that there were problems with the school so moved them, then they struggled as they had had a term of poor education and the new school is much more academic! The one subject they all struggle with is Arabic as they won't have done any before and will be in a class with kids who may have done it for years!

Good luck

Paddy


----------



## Smythy82

I was thinking of sending my little girl to Repton. I know it has an outstanding on the review but is their anyone with kids there that give me a more personal opinion?


----------



## TT365

We really like it, it's big although they do a pretty good job of separating the infant, junior and senior schools.

It is very academic, our kids have a tonne of work much more than when they were in the UK. Feel free to ask any specific questions you might have, although we have only been there 6 weeks so far.


----------



## Gillston

Hello.....

.....what's the general consensus on Nord Anglia as a school? Appreciate it's relatively new and it certainly looks like they are not shy about charging!! 

Any of you got kids there? Would appreciate some feedback as the KHDA reports aren't in for it yet. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dakota72

I might be moving to Dubai in July with my 16 year old daughter. I need advise on schools. I have applied at a few schools for year 12 and need opinions:
Dubai International Academy
Gems Wellington Academy Silicon Oasis
Regent International School
Raffles World Academy

I have to accept or decline the job offer before I know if she is accepted. Is it worth taking a chance and just going and hope to get into a school? 

It seems as if availability is easier at IB schools. Does anyone know how a kid from South Africa copes in IB?

How difficult are the assessments to get into grade 12. She is doing a few this week at her home school in Cape Town.

Last question-is it viable for a single father to live in a Dubai with a daughter.

All info/advice welcomed.


----------



## AjAx30

I think year12 might be a difficult year to move. I am not sure what the syllabus is like, but I moved here from SA in January and my family joined me in April. My eldest is only 5 turning 6 tomorrow, so he joined year 1 and will go to year 2 in September.. 

He effectively joined the class 3/4 into the school year where as in SA he had just started the year. As a result he was quite far behind his classmates and struggled a bit. Most of his classmates could read already and do maths, but in south africa they hadn't even started that yet. It's been a steep learning curve for him but he will hopeflly be on par by the end of year 2.

We even thought of maybe keeping him in year 1 for another year just to help him catch up. If your daughter has already started matric this past January, and then effectively starts it again in in sept then I am sure there won't be hassles. If she is in grade 11 now though, then I would try to get her to do some "bridging classes" in SA before she comes over so that she won't be too far behind.

As for living in dubai, we haven't regretted it yet and even though it is expensive here, with rent the main issue, you will never have to worry about load shedding/being murdered while you sleep/ the ANC running off with your tax money here.


----------



## Dakota72

Thanks the safety etc is a big factor. My daughter is in grade 11 so will effectively go back 6 months. Now to decide which school to accept-DIA or Wellington academy in Silicon Oasis


----------



## AjAx30

I have a South African friend whose daughter is 8 yrs old in Wellington DSO. He said the primary school part of the school is great, but once she reaches high school he is seriously going to think about moving her to a better school, as apparently the high school side is even more profit orientated than the junior school side...

Heard that from a few other people as well


----------



## currently_indian

I might be moving to Dubai with my family by the end of this month(July). I wrote to several schools but most of them have wait lists for year 1, except a few which are very expensive (upwards of 65000 AED/annum). Any suggestions ?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

currently_indian said:


> I might be moving to Dubai with my family by the end of this month(July). I wrote to several schools but most of them have wait lists for year 1, except a few which are very expensive (upwards of 65000 AED/annum). Any suggestions ?


Not very helpful but you have your options

Wait a year or............don't bring your family or...............

Pay up.


----------



## currently_indian

Roxtec Blue said:


> Not very helpful but you have your options
> 
> Wait a year or............don't bring your family or...............
> 
> Pay up.


Alas there is no way to down vote a comment on this forum, particularly comments that are not helpful or are superfluous !


----------



## Roxtec Blue

currently_indian said:


> Alas there is no way to down vote a comment on this forum, particularly comments that are not helpful or are superfluous !


Not a question of being superfluous but statement of fact. One thing you will find for sure that if you do ever make it to Dubai being helpful is not always getting the answer you wish for and very unfortunately, particularly schooling, is down to what you are willing to pay to access the system unless you have a network who have waste. Many come chasing their own "holy grail" but just be careful what you wish for. Good luck.


----------



## currently_indian

Roxtec Blue said:


> Not a question of being superfluous but statement of fact. One thing you will find for sure that if you do ever make it to Dubai being helpful is not always getting the answer you wish for and very unfortunately, particularly schooling, is down to what you are willing to pay to access the system unless you have a network who have waste. Many come chasing their own "holy grail" but just be careful what you wish for. Good luck.


I know UAE is not an easy place to settle, and certainly one encounters big shocks on the way like I encountered during visa stamping. In general, how are processes and things in UK as compared to Dubai ? I am sure many of the Britons would have taken time to adjust to the local culture and many would have returned in between.


----------



## dreamaz

currently_indian said:


> I know UAE is not an easy place to settle, and certainly one encounters big shocks on the way like I encountered during visa stamping. In general, how are processes and things in UK as compared to Dubai ? I am sure many of the Britons would have taken time to adjust to the local culture and many would have returned in between.


Just curious, what was the issue with the visa stamping, I'll be going through that soon and just want to know what possible outcomes are


----------



## aabii

hi everyone,

I need some info about Winchester school oudmetha... Is it a good one? As it is affordable, I just want to know the teaching and learning standards... please help me in making a decision for DD. SHE WILL BE GOING IN GRADE 2


----------



## NadineMazraani

*University Education*

Hello there,

I am interested to find out if any of you have already started saving for your kids' university education or perhaps you think it's still early. 

Nadine


----------



## NadineMazraani

*University Education*

Hi everyone,

Very interesting posts on school education and the high fees. I am just wondering if you have already starting considering the costs of university education....Anyone would like to share their point of view on when is it ideal to start saving for college?

Nadine


----------



## currently_indian

After number of follow ups I got to know that a number of schools in Al Quoz 4 area are still taking children. But I see this area is an industrial area, so how are schools operating in Industrial area - is the air quality good enough in an industrial area to allow schools to operate ? Any inputs are welcome.


----------



## rsinner

currently_indian said:


> After number of follow ups I got to know that a number of schools in Al Quoz 4 area are still taking children. But I see this area is an industrial area, so how are schools operating in Industrial area - is the air quality good enough in an industrial area to allow schools to operate ? Any inputs are welcome.


Have you been to Al Quoz? It is an industrial area - yes - but "industry" means commercial establishments and warehouses mostly in the context of Dubai. There is a plant whose smoke stacks can be seen, but I do not know what it is and never seen smoke coming from there. 

Even some of the best schools in Dubai are in the middle of nowhere or near other industrial areas (e.g. Ras Al Khor).


----------



## currently_indian

rsinner said:


> Have you been to Al Quoz? It is an industrial area - yes - but "industry" means commercial establishments and warehouses mostly in the context of Dubai. There is a plant whose smoke stacks can be seen, but I do not know what it is and never seen smoke coming from there.
> 
> Even some of the best schools in Dubai are in the middle of nowhere or near other industrial areas (e.g. Ras Al Khor).


No, I haven't been there and thats the reason I asked. I just came back from Dubai after checking a number of options for staying in Tecom & Greens area. I will visit the area soon and will prefer to find an accommodation nearest to the school. Is Al Barsha 3 the nearest decent locality to stay near Al Quoz 4 ?


----------



## rsinner

currently_indian said:


> No, I haven't been there and thats the reason I asked. I just came back from Dubai after checking a number of options for staying in Tecom & Greens area. I will visit the area soon and will prefer to find an accommodation nearest to the school. Is Al Barsha 3 the nearest decent locality to stay near Al Quoz 4 ?


Greens is not very far either, as is Umm Suqeim which is on the other side of the SZR. Depends on whether you will be driving or not and what your budget is. Also, not sure what the rush hour/school run traffic looks like from either of these places. Wherever you decide to live, try driving to the school at 7:30 am to get a feel for the traffic and the actual travel times.


----------



## Ukrainka

Tecom is not a friendly area in terms of traffic. It was quoted one of the worst developments in Dubai for traffic and getting around. Depending where your job is you need to find an accommodation that will be easy to drive to/from any time of the day. Tecom, however, is opposite Al Quoz, if I understand maps correctly, therefore you should look for something around Al Quoz or deeper inside. Al Barsha, Greens, Meadows, Lakes, or deeper Arabian Ranches, Motor city, etc.


----------



## currently_indian

Another thing that you come across is child safety in school. I see so many news links on child abuses in School & buses, particularly Indian schools. Is this issue real or hyped ?


----------



## rsinner

currently_indian said:


> Another thing that you come across is child safety in school. I see so many news links on child abuses in School & buses, particularly Indian schools. Is this issue real or hyped ?


I am not sure I have read about this a lot. (but there have been a couple of unfortunate incidents).

Be as careful as you would be anywhere else. Apart from that, school buses (should you choose to use them) are supposed to have female chaperons (or whatever the term was) but you should vet/ confirm that the school is not cutting corners. I personally will prefer to live closer to the school (if possible) and do the school run myself, as buses add to the commute time and I don't always trust the driving skills.

Within the school - not sure if there is a real cause for concern (except the fact that a lot of Indian schools have bad teachers - mostly bored housewives or really poorly paid staff; however, the standards MAY be in line with some equally poor schools back home).


----------



## NXY

TT365 said:


> We really like it, it's big although they do a pretty good job of separating the infant, junior and senior schools.
> 
> It is very academic, our kids have a tonne of work much more than when they were in the UK. Feel free to ask any specific questions you might have, although we have only been there 6 weeks so far.


Hi there,
Are all three kids of yours in Ripton? Does this school need entrance test or can the kid just need to have 'ability' test on admission? 

Thank you


----------



## TT365

Hi Nxy, 

I haven't really been around and just checked the forum for the first time in a month to see your question.

The test can be failed I believe but I know a few people who chose not to send their kids to Repton or didn't move out whose Children passed it's more an issue for those with English as a second language I think.

TT


----------



## NXY

TT365 said:


> Hi Nxy,
> 
> I haven't really been around and just checked the forum for the first time in a month to see your question.
> 
> The test can be failed I believe but I know a few people who chose not to send their kids to Repton or didn't move out whose Children passed it's more an issue for those with English as a second language I think.
> 
> TT


Thank you for your response. I am obviously the blessed one to receive your response on the same day.


----------



## evaunwill

Can someone please tell me if schools accept pupils throughout the year? Iv asked at Gems and was told applications open on 1st October but we wont have our Emirates I.d card by then so Im a bit worried. Daughter is 4 in January


----------



## khoolio97

*Can present Emirates I.D. once you receive it...*



evaunwill said:


> Can someone please tell me if schools accept pupils throughout the year? Iv asked at Gems and was told applications open on 1st October but we wont have our Emirates I.d card by then so Im a bit worried. Daughter is 4 in January


GEMS has literally tons of schools in Dubai; in the end, every one finds a place in some school whether it is your second or third or fourth or even fifth choice. 

BTW, the schools have already started; are you asking about Fall, i.e. midway through the school year?

You don't need the Emirates I.D. right away; in fact, it can take up to 45-60 days to get the Emirates I.D. for the children. You'll have to present it at some point though.

P.S. just had two kids registered at an American school and they told us to bring the Emirates I.D. once we receive it. Schools understand that the paperwork can take a while.


----------



## TT365

Ditto what khoolio97 said, the key is to get your name down ASAP, the schools know it takes a while to get things sorted, you just need your ID card registered to receive the end of year reports or to move school.


----------



## dreamaz

Any leads on which schools are still taking admissions for this school yeah that just started? 

And not costing 80k!


----------



## evaunwill

Can anyone give me any recommendations for a primary school for my 4yr old? Preferably near Springs..


----------



## beeniedubai

*ice school in meydan?*



beeniedubai said:


> hi all-- does anyone have any information on the new ICE school in meydan (International Concept for Education)? does anyone have any kids there? feedback? thanks!
> 
> also would be interested in hearing about the Dubai Choueifat School and the french school (Lycee Francais International)
> 
> there are 2 french Schools- George Pompidou and Aflec-- whats the difference? any reviews for those? thanks!


Any update? anyone here with kids at the ICE school in meydan?


----------



## Flodebolle

Can anyone advise me of the best international schools offering IB curriculum? My kids are 12 and 14 and we will be arriving in Dubai this coming December. I am hoping to find something similar to the Overseas Family School in Singapore (where we are currently based) or the English Schools Foundation in Hong Kong, which they attended previously. After some researching, I have found the Gems World Academy, Dubai International Academy and Raffles World Academy. Am I on the right track? Many thanks in advance for any help and insight!


----------



## TT365

I can't personally comment on any of these but I have heard decent things of Raffles and DIA. I don't like GEMs, we had a bad experience and while not at GWA it's put me off others swear by them though. I would say that all of them are large schools.


----------



## beeniedubai

are there any Kings Nad Al Sheba parents out there? would be interested to hear experiences regarding the school building/construction, curriculum, teachers, management, overall culture, student body? is it different/similar to the original Kings? how rigorous are the academics? 

i'm looking for a school that has rigorous (but not crazy boot camp) academics, but also emphasizes sports, arts, culture, music, etc and has a nurturing environment. i want highly qualified native English speaking teachers and small classes. Am i asking for too much? We live in DSO so would be ideal for a school to be closeby. Thought Kings fit the bill-- not interested in Repton or GEMS.

while cost is not really a major issue- coughing up 70k for KG/FS2 is preposterous to me, regardless of where i'm sending the LO.


----------



## munzir

*Universal American School*

Hi I am considering putting my daughter into KG2 for Universal American School in Dubai Festival City and would love to hear reviews from anyone whose children study in UAS


----------



## munzir

*Victoria International School Sharjah*

Would love to hear reviews from parents of VISS students on the school. Especially any Pros and Cons


----------



## pamela0810

Hello Munzir,

I have moved both your threads to the "Schools in Dubai" sticky on this forum so that some of the regular members can help.


----------



## munzir

pamela0810 said:


> Hello Munzir,
> 
> I have moved both your threads to the "Schools in Dubai" sticky on this forum so that some of the regular members can help.


Ok Thanks


----------



## danieljr

Flodebolle said:


> Can anyone advise me of the best international schools offering IB curriculum? My kids are 12 and 14 and we will be arriving in Dubai this coming December. I am hoping to find something similar to the Overseas Family School in Singapore (where we are currently based) or the English Schools Foundation in Hong Kong, which they attended previously. After some researching, I have found the Gems World Academy, Dubai International Academy and Raffles World Academy. Am I on the right track? Many thanks in advance for any help and insight!


I'm not familiar with those schools in particular, but my general advice is to organize this as much as possible before you move. We decided on which part of the city we wanted to live, and contacted the IB schools in the area to see which ones had room for new students - you can't assume they all will. Schools here will assess your children before offering them admission (an idea I wasn't too pleased with, thankfully it wasn't a problem) - we scheduled the assessments in advance of our arrival.

I have good things to say about Uptown School in Mirdif, but the ones you're asking about are in/around Barsha so I'm guessing you plan to live there...


----------



## conggek

Can I enrol to any international school (Preferable British curriculum) as usually it's still recognize back home, if my children's are not in UAE.


----------



## jedi1412

There is few Pakistani Schools in Dubai. I have found more than 8 Indian Schools but could find only 5 Pakistani Second ray Schools in Dubai.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

infodreamall said:


> The inspection reports summary...
> 
> Here
> 
> Some Schools that are often mentioned...
> 
> School Name	- 2009-2010 2008-2009
> 
> GEMS Wellington International School	- Outstanding Good
> Kings Dubai School Outstanding Outstanding
> Dubai English Speaking College	Good Good
> Dubai English Speaking School	Good Good
> Emirates International School - Jumeirah	Good Acceptable
> GEMS Jumeriah Primary School	Good Good
> GEMS Royal Dubai School	Good Acceptable
> GEMS Wellington Primary School	Good Good
> GEMS World Academy	Good Acceptable
> Jebel Ali Primary School	Good Good
> Jumeirah College	Good Outstanding
> Jumeirah English Speaking School	Good Outstanding
> Jumeirah English Speaking School - Arabian Ranches	Good Outstanding
> Raffles International School West Campus	Good Acceptable
> Repton School Dubai	Good Good
> The English College - Dubai	Good Good
> The Sheffield Private School	Acceptable Acceptable
> 
> Further details on the KHDA's website


Rhetorical question. Why precis the reports for these schools 2008-2010 when the relevent and latest reports are on the KHDA website?


----------



## mungret

Hi there,

Does anyone know off the top of their head if a school shadower in Dubai is generally paid during the school holidays? They are not employed by the school but by the parents so I'm just a bit confused as to what the general consensus would be here in Dubai.


----------



## PlanetOcean

Hello.

Does anyone teach at, have children attending or have anything they would like to share about the ISAS school (International School of Arts and Science)? I appreciate from reports it doesn't sound great but any info up to date would be useful. What's the location of the school like, how is behaviour dealt with, facilities, staff etc etc

Cheers!


----------



## mrr1

Sorry to jump in, looking for some help.

Any experiences of GEMs Royal Dubai? I can't seem to find much information of what it's like to work there... Parent/teacher/anybody with any idea?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mrbucko

Hi,

Quick question if anybody is able to help. Are admissions open all year? And can I apply before I arrive in Dubai or do we need to be in the country?

I'm at offer stage for a job in Dubai and if accepted will be moving over in July. I'd like to get my son into a school from Aug/Sept (he's currently 4 so is starting school this year).


----------



## Stevesolar

mrbucko said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick question if anybody is able to help. Are admissions open all year? And can I apply before I arrive in Dubai or do we need to be in the country?
> 
> I'm at offer stage for a job in Dubai and if accepted will be moving over in July. I'd like to get my son into a school from Aug/Sept (he's currently 4 so is starting school this year).


Hi,
Depends on school - most want to see the child and put them through some sort of admission test or interview to judge their attitude, aptitude and character.
That is easier whilst you are actually in Dubai.
Also there are registration fees (regardless of whether a place is offered) - some schools don't make it easy or possible to pay these fees remotely.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## NXY

mrbucko said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick question if anybody is able to help. Are admissions open all year? And can I apply before I arrive in Dubai or do we need to be in the country?
> 
> I'm at offer stage for a job in Dubai and if accepted will be moving over in July. I'd like to get my son into a school from Aug/Sept (he's currently 4 so is starting school this year).


My daughter will be starting school in September too. We applied from UK. Repton is happy to offer her place based on her nursery report without the assessment. Other schools like DESS and Regent need face to face assessment.


----------



## yaric

*school in Sharjah*

Hi All,

Writing here as I am going to be mad. 
I am moving to Sharjah/Dubai in 4 weeks, my son is 9 and will join me in August. As my employer is located in Sharjah I am looking for some school there. I checked recommended Sharjah English School & Victoria English school, but they are full for school year starting Sep'16. 

Which other school would you recommend in Sharjah for western expat? Or should I rather consider to move to Dubai and find some school there (even I would be driving every day to Sharjah for work).

Any advises/comments appreciated.


----------



## crt454

The most expensive western schools here are garbage compared to the free public schools in the states, there all money hungry with weak mission statements.


----------



## UAENationals

yaric said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Writing here as I am going to be mad.
> I am moving to Sharjah/Dubai in 4 weeks, my son is 9 and will join me in August. As my employer is located in Sharjah I am looking for some school there. I checked recommended Sharjah English School & Victoria English school, but they are full for school year starting Sep'16.
> 
> Which other school would you recommend in Sharjah for western expat? Or should I rather consider to move to Dubai and find some school there (even I would be driving every day to Sharjah for work).
> 
> Any advises/comments appreciated.


Based on what I have heard from happy parents I would recommend The Australian International School. 

I am not affiliated with them but have only heard good things.


----------



## cj2504

*Victoria Heights School*

Hi,

Wondering if anyone has any feedback on the Victoria Heights School or has any kids that go to this school .

Have gone through the usual threads on here and cannot seem to see any references to the school.

Have a 5 year old daughter that we intend to enroll .

Any feedback would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## TT365

a couple of our friends have kids there and they like it, no issues, they don't rave about it but I have not had anyone do that about a school here.


----------



## Hindsidawi

TT365 said:


> You only need a couple more posts and you should be able to DM.
> 
> I don't want to say too much on a public forum but I will say that the school was very disorganised, ill disciplined (the behaviour of a lot of the children wasn't good) and dishonest in terms of their responses to genuine concerns.
> 
> When you have 5 posts then message me and I will tell you more but it wasn't just us.


Hello, do you have any further feedback about Gems? have you moved your kids in the end?


----------



## mrbucko

cj2504 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has any feedback on the Victoria Heights School or has any kids that go to this school .
> 
> Have gone through the usual threads on here and cannot seem to see any references to the school.
> 
> Have a 5 year old daughter that we intend to enroll .
> 
> Any feedback would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks


Have you done a tour? I really liked this school. It is relatively small (for Dubai), the kids seemed happy, and the teachers were all very friendly. They appear to have the right blend of settled and established teachers and young recently located teachers. Some of the other newer schools are more weighted to the latter which is a little more of a risk in my opinion. The fees offer excellent value too for a newish school, I've a feeling that a few years down the line once it is a little more established this place will be very very popular. You're already seeing signs of this with the lower year groups being close to capacity.


----------



## nawabi

Can Anybody recommend good Indian system schools near JAFZA , what is the minimum age for KG acceptance


----------



## ABD2016

*GEMS Wellington Silicon Oasis*

Anyone with experience at this school. The last KHDA report was issued in 2013 and was wondering if anyone has an opinion on the schools performance since?


----------



## Stevesolar

ABD2016 said:


> Anyone with experience at this school. The last KHDA report was issued in 2013 and was wondering if anyone has an opinion on the schools performance since?


Hi,
If you check the KHDA website - you will notice that it has been inspected every year. 
Last inspection saw it become a Very Good school in the ratings.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ABD2016

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you check the KHDA website - you will notice that it has been inspected every year.
> Last inspection saw it become a Very Good school in the ratings.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve, 

Thanks very much for pointing me towards the KHDA website. It certainly has alleviated some of my concerns. 

Cheers


----------



## kholio

crt454 said:


> The most expensive western schools here are garbage compared to the free public schools in the states, there all money hungry with weak mission statements.


Why crt454 you think they are all garbage?
I heard many people are saying this but I don't get it.

for example, those premium school:
if you have premium facilities, highly skilled teachers and premium curriculum - what make them not to compete with schools in the US and UK?


----------



## Aquelarre

Dear senior expatforum members,
Fresh new in the site and already preparing my homework for a possible relocation to Dubai

I am a german/spanish citizen (2 citizenships) currently living in Spain with family (wife + 1 2yo kid + 1 newborn by end of 2017) and considering to move soon:

In my particular case, my familiy would move to Dubai about 6 months later, by early 2018 and we were considering the german school for our kids
Is there any kind of benefit by applying to schools with certain passports? (Let's say in my particular case my kids could enter easily to the german school applying with german passport rather than the spanish one?

- Is there any way I could benefit from my two citizenships when relocating to UAE?

Our health insurance would go through Metlife. Any advice/opinions on that?

- Any details / aditionals I should be asking/be aware for/off when visiting the schools in my first weeks there?

Very much appreciated in advance for any help/advice you could give me


----------



## MathewLlewellyn

*School*

Does anyone know much about The School of Research Science? I have accepted a role there as an English teacher and would be curious to here any information related to the school.

Thanks!

Mat


----------



## The Rascal

MathewLlewellyn said:


> Does anyone know much about The School of Research Science? I have accepted a role there as an English teacher and would be curious to here any information related to the school.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mat


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/75827-school-research-science.html

I worry for the kids of today when the teachers can't even do a website (this one - it's 8 pages long) search.


----------



## chloevmj

Evening all!

I'm 26 and I come from Birmingham. I accepted a job at SRS a while ago and have just book my flights for August. As far as I know, I'll be in KS2. I'd really like to get talking to a few people that either work there already, or are moving in August.

Please let me know!  

Chloe


----------



## chloevmj

I've accepted a job here too!


----------



## Hidgi

*Academic School*

Hi, 

Apologies first post, and I have tried to search answers but was hard to sort through everything. 2 questions, we are looking at moving in January 2018, I'm assuming it is okay to enroll into schools mid year?

Also, one of my daughters is very academically inclined. She currently has an academic scholarship and we are looking for a school which would be good for her. Any advice? 

Our other 2 children go to different school than her and are much easier to find a school they'd love to go to. I have been trying to look at schools and KHDA ranking but it is all so overwhelming!!

Thanks in advance for any advice or help,
H.


----------



## rsinner

Hidgi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies first post, and I have tried to search answers but was hard to sort through everything. 2 questions, we are looking at moving in January 2018, I'm assuming it is okay to enroll into schools mid year?
> 
> Also, one of my daughters is very academically inclined. She currently has an academic scholarship and we are looking for a school which would be good for her. Any advice?
> 
> Our other 2 children go to different school than her and are much easier to find a school they'd love to go to. I have been trying to look at schools and KHDA ranking but it is all so overwhelming!!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice or help,
> H.


1. Mid year admissions is not a problem, but if the school is good then getting any admission at all may become a problem (mid year or beginning of year). Also in general it is more difficult to get school places in the lower years than in more senior classes.
2. What curriculum (British, IB etc)? KHDA is the best resource and you can filter by curriculum. read their rankings. Look at "outstanding" schools and then the "very good" schools. Read some of the reports. Then call/email the school. Will require a bit of work!


----------



## tahir29

Hello,

Anyone have any feedback on The Arcadia Preparatory School, I was thinking of sending my daughter to this school, as I've been recommended from fellow parents.

Any input will be useful.


Thanks


----------



## Ubaid7729

The question of schools is very important for me right now. My son, lived in an English speaking country. So, I can't make him visit Arabic school. Frankly speaking don't kniw what to do. Should I choose an international school?


----------



## rsinner

Ubaid7729 said:


> The question of schools is very important for me right now. My son, lived in an English speaking country. So, I can't make him visit Arabic school. Frankly speaking don't kniw what to do. Should I choose an international school?


There are LOTS of British curriculum schools, along with IB, US, and other "english speaking" schools. You will be spoilt for choice subject to getting admissions. Google for the KHDA website, and you can see a list of schools + reports about the schools etc.

PS: Arabic is taught in schools, but there are separate classes for native and non native speakers


----------



## Ubaid7729

rsinner said:


> There are LOTS of British curriculum schools, along with IB, US, and other "english speaking" schools. You will be spoilt for choice subject to getting admissions. Google for the KHDA website, and you can see a list of schools + reports about the schools etc.
> 
> PS: Arabic is taught in schools, but there are separate classes for native and non native speakers


Oh, thanks for so fast reply. It is really useful for me right now. I know that arabic is taught and children learn languages much quicker than adults, but it will be difficult for him to communicate with kids. Right now, I think only about the British carriculum school. Thanks for the recommendation of a website!


----------



## maminadocha

Hi Guys , My opinion is the main thing is not a school, but good teacher. Especially for primary school


----------



## Kostik3000

maminadocha said:


> Hi Guys , My opinion is the main thing is not a school, but good teacher. Especially for primary school


True, but good schools are capable of keeping a good teachers, where bad schools aren't. It's all connected.


----------



## maminadocha

Kostik3000 said:


> True, but good schools are capable of keeping a good teachers, where bad schools aren't. It's all connected.


I wud agree with that. However I know that people do complain about my kids school generally but as a parents we are very happy about teachers


----------



## Ultrarunner

In my offer from the employer, school costs coverage is included excluding all the "running expenses" like uniforms, trips, teams, meals...how much should I roughly budget per year for a 11y old and 14y old?


----------



## rsinner

Ultrarunner said:


> In my offer from the employer, school costs coverage is included excluding all the "running expenses" like uniforms, trips, teams, meals...how much should I roughly budget per year for a 11y old and 14y old?


Uniforms - depends! we spend about 1K a year for a young child, but we have to buy the (overpriced) uniform from the school.
Trips - depends. A lot of them do international trips and that could be a few thousand dirhams
teams - maybe they meant extra curricular sports, where squads etc. are organised by external parties in the school premises. Depends, but could be a couple of thousand a year per child
meals - if done everyday, I think 600-800 per child per month. Or you could cook at home.

In short, not substantial, compared to the school fees.


----------



## andymal

rsinner said:


> meals - if done everyday, I think 600-800 per child per month. Or you could cook at home.


Do all the schools require children to take pre-prepared meals to school? Or do some prepare, and serve on-site?


----------



## rsinner

anandp said:


> Do all the schools require children to take pre-prepared meals to school? Or do some prepare, and serve on-site?


Since you quoted my text, the answer is there. Most schools provide food on site and charge an amount which could be 600-800 Dhs (or more or less) per month. Or students can bring their own food.


----------



## hiker80

I found a link about school fees in Dubai. But I don't have any idea about the quality rank for each schools. Do you have any idea which school is better and rank order?


----------



## tinzy

*3 young children - any discounts for siblings?*

Hi all,

This is my first post :yo:! 

Anyway, I am absolutely shocked at the prices for schooling in Dubai!! We are fairly new to the idea of moving over as a family, and have been looking into the general living costs to see if it is affordable for us. We have 3 young boys of 8,6 and 4, and would like to send them to a British school, so there is a continuation of their education in Dubai. 

Do the schools in general offer sibling discounts, and if anyone in a similar position has had the same scenario, how much (approx) could we expect to save on the fees? for example, would they offer a free term for the youngest, a percentage, etc.

Also, as we are moving as a family of 5, is there any other points I should consider when looking for schooling? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Stevesolar

tinzy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post :yo:!
> 
> Anyway, I am absolutely shocked at the prices for schooling in Dubai!! We are fairly new to the idea of moving over as a family, and have been looking into the general living costs to see if it is affordable for us. We have 3 young boys of 8,6 and 4, and would like to send them to a British school, so there is a continuation of their education in Dubai.
> 
> Do the schools in general offer sibling discounts, and if anyone in a similar position has had the same scenario, how much (approx) could we expect to save on the fees? for example, would they offer a free term for the youngest, a percentage, etc.
> 
> Also, as we are moving as a family of 5, is there any other points I should consider when looking for schooling?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi,
We don't know of schools that do this - but as more schools open, maybe it will happen if they need to attract pupils.
Dubai is certainly an expensive place to send three children to a decent British curriculum school.
At our sons school - 3 kids would cost around 240,000 AED per year!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Byja

mrtkprl80 said:


> I found a link about school fees in Dubai. But I don't have any idea about the quality rank for each schools. Do you have any idea which school is better and rank order?


Official:
https://www.khda.gov.ae/en/DSIB/Reports?isSearched=1

Overview:
https://whichschooladvisor.com/uae/guides/khda-dubai-2017-school-rankings-table-complete

Don't take school rankings for granted, better take a look at the KHDA report. Some schools are rated "good" only, on account of poor results in classes such as Arabic or Islamic studies, or for other reasons.


----------



## hiker80

Thanks


----------



## hiker80

I have a question, I will be appreciated if you can answer it. Normally in Dubai maximum at what time we can keep our childrens there? I am asking this question because I want to know if my day off time will match it to take my childrens from school


----------



## rsinner

tinzy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post :yo:!
> 
> Anyway, I am absolutely shocked at the prices for schooling in Dubai!! We are fairly new to the idea of moving over as a family, and have been looking into the general living costs to see if it is affordable for us. We have 3 young boys of 8,6 and 4, and would like to send them to a British school, so there is a continuation of their education in Dubai.
> 
> Do the schools in general offer sibling discounts, and if anyone in a similar position has had the same scenario, how much (approx) could we expect to save on the fees? for example, would they offer a free term for the youngest, a percentage, etc.
> 
> Also, as we are moving as a family of 5, is there any other points I should consider when looking for schooling?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


The more popular schools offer very little or no discounts. The less popular schools may offer 5-10% discounts.

Unfortunately there is no public schooling for expats in UAE, and private schools are the only options. The fees are in general lower than private schools in the UK (or even places like HK or Singapore) but there you do have the choices of some form of public schooling. British schools also have various pricing structures, some cheaper than the others, and you will have to budget accordingly. 

If it still puts a dent in your finances relative to your current salary etc., then maybe moving to Dubai may be the wrong choice.


----------



## rsinner

mrtkprl80 said:


> I have a question, I will be appreciated if you can answer it. Normally in Dubai maximum at what time we can keep our childrens there? I am asking this question because I want to know if my day off time will match it to take my childrens from school


A few schools I know are from 8 am to 2:30pm. Add aother hour for extra currciulars if they are registered for them. If childcare is an issue, you can think of hiring a full time maid too.


----------



## Kostik3000

rsinner said:


> The more popular schools offer very little or no discounts. The less popular schools may offer 5-10% discounts.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no public schooling for expats in UAE, and private schools are the only options. The fees are in general lower than private schools in the UK (or even places like HK or Singapore) but there you do have the choices of some form of public schooling. British schools also have various pricing structures, some cheaper than the others, and you will have to budget accordingly.
> 
> If it still puts a dent in your finances relative to your current salary etc., then maybe moving to Dubai may be the wrong choice.


I wouldn't say fees in Dubai are lower than in UK for private school. My daughter was in private school in UK (preparatory) and what you get for your money in UK is way better than in Dubai. Schooling in Dubai is a bit shocking to me. Main concept is money first, education second. Really worried now.


----------



## Ultrarunner

I read from the net that SCHOOL BUS costs for example 400-500 Dirhams per month. Is this somewhat in the range? How flexible, if at all, the bus routes typically are? I mean if you have decided a place do live already but school location is not clear yet.

Overall finding an appropriate IB school for 3 kids starts to be a frustrate as we are getting little progress despite the hard work. Nothing signed yet for the move though. If anyone has got any recommendation or tips on seats availble preferably in one great school for kids 7-15 with english as secondary language, highly appreciated.


----------



## rsinner

Ultrarunner said:


> I read from the net that SCHOOL BUS costs for example 400-500 Dirhams per month. Is this somewhat in the range? How flexible, if at all, the bus routes typically are? I mean if you have decided a place do live already but school location is not clear yet.
> 
> Overall finding an appropriate IB school for 3 kids starts to be a frustrate as we are getting little progress despite the hard work. Nothing signed yet for the move though. If anyone has got any recommendation or tips on seats availble preferably in one great school for kids 7-15 with english as secondary language, highly appreciated.


I think you will find that the bus prices will mostly be higher. The prices do not vary much for the same school based on distance - in any case most schools have outsourced bus services to the same two or three big service providers. 

Find a place to live AFTER you have secured school places - you can find a house near the school, but won't necessarily find a school near the house. 

Your best bet will be newer and more expensive schools to find places at this stage. Forget about "great" - just concentrate on decent/good. (e.g. Regent and Sunmarke which are sister schools; Safa community; Kings Al Barsha and Nad Al Sheba; Gems Wellington Al Khail etc). Use whichschooladviser and the KHDA rankings. And call/ email them.


----------



## Ultrarunner

Any experiences from Emirates International School / Meadows? Thanks!


----------



## rsinner

Ultrarunner said:


> Any experiences from Emirates International School / Meadows? Thanks!


It is a pretty decent school. Middle of the pack. Have a friend whose (young) kid goes there. Pretty happy with it, but they are not the fussy types.

You may want to ask the school about support for your kids' language requirements.


----------



## rsinner

Ultrarunner said:


> Any experiences from Emirates International School / Meadows? Thanks!


Also heard from someone that Dubai International Academy (DIA) offers pretty good English as a Second Language (ESL) support for a reasonable fee. The admissions are usually difficult as the school is one of the few schools rated "Outstanding"


----------



## andymal

Has anyone heard anything about PACE?


----------



## Ultrarunner

Thanks for all the information here. Things are starting to get shape and some good news from a school received. 

Is there some permission needed or a process related to homeschooling in Dubai as education is compulsory in there or is it just parents decision to do so? This would not be a permanent situatio but only while waiting for a school seat at a certain school where siblings are.

And thanks again!!!


----------



## currently_indian

Can anyone provide comparison between Dubai English Speaking School and Victoria International School Sharjah?


----------



## tinzy

Does anyone have children attending Sunmarke School? What do you think of the school, from a parent’s perspective?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## rsinner

tinzy said:


> Does anyone have children attending Sunmarke School? What do you think of the school, from a parent’s perspective?
> Thanks in advance!


I assume you have gone through the likes of whichschooladviser.com etc. 

I don't have children attending the school, but know people whose children attended Regent (when it used to have a senior school - Sunmarke is the successor to the senior part of Regent). It is a decent choice, and not bad. It is not exceptional (but what does that even mean for a school) - it has okay teachers, and okay facilities and I would say like any other decent British school.


----------



## jamsam

*New to town!*

Hello 

I am new to this forum and to Dubai in general.

This must have been posted before so apologies in advance.

My daughter turns 3 in December and we are looking for good schools in the JBR area. From the research I have done, she qualifies for the FS1 class (if I may call it a class). I was mainly looking into US/International curriculum.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Malbec

I did a school tour of JPS & Wellington (both GEMS) and I am going to see more schools, but I am bit puzzled about class sizes. JPS max class size is 22 in FS and 27 onwards. Wellington (SZR) 25 in FS and 29 onwards. My first impression is that it's quite a lot compared to some other schools. At NordAnglia FS is 18 and year1+ it's max 20. Foremarke has even smaller classes, max 16. I know that JPS & Wellington are both outstanding rated schools compared to good rated NordAnglia and Foremarke. But then I wonder if my child would benefit more from good school but smaller sized class or from outstanding with higher sized class...


----------



## Kostik3000

Malbec said:


> I did a school tour of JPS & Wellington (both GEMS) and I am going to see more schools, but I am bit puzzled about class sizes. JPS max class size is 22 in FS and 27 onwards. Wellington (SZR) 25 in FS and 29 onwards. My first impression is that it's quite a lot compared to some other schools. At NordAnglia FS is 18 and year1+ it's max 20. Foremarke has even smaller classes, max 16. I know that JPS & Wellington are both outstanding rated schools compared to good rated NordAnglia and Foremarke. But then I wonder if my child would benefit more from good school but smaller sized class or from outstanding with higher sized class...


Please keep in mind that local rating for schools has very little to do with quality of teaching as it's heavily biased towards Arabic language etc. It's not reflection of academic results in any way.

Schools size - well, welcome to Dubai. I keep arguing about this all the time. Attention my daughter has now in Dubai is far less she had back in the UK and we pay more.

Check Nord Anglia pricing, I believe it's one of the most expensive schools in Dubai, hence the class sizes.


----------



## currently_indian

My child currently attends grade 2 in an Indian school. I have applied for Sharjah English School and they say as per Sharjah laws they can only take her in year 3 in coming session. But I think year 3 in British curriculum is similar to grade 2 in Indian system, which means my kid will be set back by a year?

Also how is the admission test and the selection process for non Britishers? Any info?


----------



## rsinner

currently_indian said:


> My child currently attends grade 2 in an Indian school. I have applied for Sharjah English School and they say as per Sharjah laws they can only take her in year 3 in coming session. But I think year 3 in British curriculum is similar to grade 2 in Indian system, which means my kid will be set back by a year?
> 
> Also how is the admission test and the selection process for non Britishers? Any info?


Age cut offs are different for different curriculums, so do some research. It is quite standardised, and if your kid doesnt fall in the age group, then he/she has to be placed in the correct year group. One year here or there doesn't make any difference whatsover in life.


----------



## transitvanns

I'm also keen to know if anyone has a view on Sunmarke School? We are moving to Dubai at the end of March with a daughter in year 4 and a son who is not very ideally in the middle of GSCE's in Year 10. I looked around Sunmarke and liked the fact that it has fab facilities, is brand new and therefore has space for them both (!) and that they also displayed flexibility in fitting my son in to their ongoing GCSE courses even though this is a slightly fiddly transition. Should I be looking at other schools too? Sunmarke also has a foundation rate which comes out cheaper than other 'tier one' Dubai schools - whatever that means! It's hard to do this from the U.K and I am tempted to just settle with what we have found and proceed. I mean how bad can it be?


----------



## rsinner

transitvanns said:


> I'm also keen to know if anyone has a view on Sunmarke School? We are moving to Dubai at the end of March with a daughter in year 4 and a son who is not very ideally in the middle of GSCE's in Year 10. I looked around Sunmarke and liked the fact that it has fab facilities, is brand new and therefore has space for them both (!) and that they also displayed flexibility in fitting my son in to their ongoing GCSE courses even though this is a slightly fiddly transition. Should I be looking at other schools too? Sunmarke also has a foundation rate which comes out cheaper than other 'tier one' Dubai schools - whatever that means! It's hard to do this from the U.K and I am tempted to just settle with what we have found and proceed. I mean how bad can it be?


Definitely not bad. But in case you are looking for better options for your son in year 10, check out Repton, JESS, Dubai College, Jumeirah College, Kings School (Al Barsha), and some of the Gems Schools like Wellington [I think some of them offer IB diplomas]. 

Otherwise you should definitely be okay with Sunmarke and more practical if both kids go to the same school. Amongst everything I listed above, Repton has usually the most spaces available as it is very large, but it is very academically "selective" (and parents either like it or hate it)


----------



## Reddiva

transitvanns said:


> I'm also keen to know if anyone has a view on Sunmarke School? We are moving to Dubai at the end of March with a daughter in year 4 and a son who is not very ideally in the middle of GSCE's in Year 10. I looked around Sunmarke and liked the fact that it has fab facilities, is brand new and therefore has space for them both (!) and that they also displayed flexibility in fitting my son in to their ongoing GCSE courses even though this is a slightly fiddly transition. Should I be looking at other schools too? Sunmarke also has a foundation rate which comes out cheaper than other 'tier one' Dubai schools - whatever that means! It's hard to do this from the U.K and I am tempted to just settle with what we have found and proceed. I mean how bad can it be?


my friend and ex colleagues son was at Regent, she moved him to Sunmarke last September. The only reason was it is easier for her to get him to Sunarke in the morning ( She lives at JVT) Her Son is now 6 and was a shy, little boy but Sunmarke has brought him out his shell and he is really happy there ( Her words)


----------



## cuellar

Great information in this thread, so thanks for sharing everyone.

I was wondering, have the waitlists declined in general for the "outstanding" schools or are they still pretty bad? 

I was considering DAA or ASD, besides being an american, is there any way to guarentee or improve the chances for admission? I assume the waitlist is in years...


----------



## alexjp87

*School for rent*

Hi everyone,

This is not the usual request - But I am actually looking for a ready school to rent in Dubai. This is for a British Curriculum Primary school to start in September 2018.

If anyone knows of anything available or any schools that are closing down please let me know!

Thank you


----------



## twowheelsgood

Well that's certainly a first for me.

The chances of getting all your paperwork and KHDA approvals and hiring done by 1st September ..... ??


----------



## Handle9

We are lookng at Duba International Academy for my 4 and 6 year old gil. My wfe is al lookng at teachng there. Does anyone have any feedback on DA?


----------



## usual_suspect

Hi Everyone
My first post here in this forum.

My daughter is 4 years old , and she is currently attending the KG in Germany. She turns 5 in Jan 2019. She can speak german, English and our indian mother tongue language.

we are potentially moving to Dubai in September and planning to put her in a school which has an option for her to continue to learn German. 
Having searched the forum and the internet I found only 3 schools which offer German as an additional or main language:
1. Swiss international - Bilingual
2. Greenfield community - option to learn german 
3. German international school - main language of study.

I was wondering if any of you have feedback on these schools , especially for the Kindergarden children.

Many thanks 

I m yet to contact the schools for a place, which is going to be lengthy and exhaustive process.
Would appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Redindxb43

Handle9 said:


> We are lookng at Duba International Academy for my 4 and 6 year old gil. My wfe is al lookng at teachng there. Does anyone have any feedback on DA?


https://whichschooladvisor.com/uae/school-review/dubai-international-academy


----------



## angelateach

Handle9 said:


> We are lookng at Duba International Academy for my 4 and 6 year old gil. My wfe is al lookng at teachng there. Does anyone have any feedback on DA?


Did your wife found job already?


----------



## Handle9

angelateach said:


> Did your wife found job already?


Yes she did, on a local contract.


----------



## Malbec

Search within a thread doesn't work for some reason, it would be helpful I guess.

Any parents here with kids in DESS? We've got an offer for FS2 next year and beside the location I can't see much negatives so far. We also have an offer from Horizon English School in Jumeirah, which also seems to be a very nice school, but my general impression of DESS was better.


----------



## leylakaraca

*Turkish Speaking School*

Could anyone recommend a school with many Turkish kids? My son is still learning English, so it would be easier for him to have some Turkish speaking friends at school to adapt.


----------



## Reddiva

Malbec said:


> Search within a thread doesn't work for some reason, it would be helpful I guess.
> 
> Any parents here with kids in DESS? We've got an offer for FS2 next year and beside the location I can't see much negatives so far. We also have an offer from Horizon English School in Jumeirah, which also seems to be a very nice school, but my general impression of DESS was better.


DESS has an excellent reputation. Friends kids go there and are happy
Colleagues son at Horizon he is happy too but if they could afford and live near DESS that would be their preference. JPS is excellent too


----------



## Reddiva

leylakaraca said:


> Could anyone recommend a school with many Turkish kids? My son is still learning English, so it would be easier for him to have some Turkish speaking friends at school to adapt.


There arent many Turkish people here . I doubt you will get any recommendations


----------



## Malbec

Reddiva said:


> DESS has an excellent reputation. Friends kids go there and are happy
> Colleagues son at Horizon he is happy too but if they could afford and live near DESS that would be their preference. JPS is excellent too


We have applied to all 3 schools mentioned by you, but somehow JPS does not guarantee assessments and they haven't got back to us yet. Once you have the offer, you have to pay a deposit within few days, which is usually AED 5000 for most schools but for whatever reasons it's nearly double for Horizon.

We live in Jumeirah Park, so choosing DESS would definitely require us to move. The location and commute is my only concern of choosing this school. Moving nearby DESS if we like villa style living, I guess that would be down to Jumeirah 2 or 1...


----------



## nikhilnag

*Nikhil*



bonk said:


> The authorities have changed their minds a couple of times over the years - expat Arabs were allowed to attend government schools, then they were not. Currently I think they are. A few years ago I thought the fees for expats at state schools were about AED 6000 per year.
> 
> Yes, state schools educate in Arabic mostly, and the curriculum is unlikely to be recognised for anything much outside the UAE. Many UAE parents send their children to private schools so they learn in English and get a more international education.
> 
> Latifa and Rashid schools are government run, in English, and offer UK qualifications. But you'd have to be an influential Emirati or a teacher at the school to have any chance of getting your children enrolled.


Dear

I am getting a job in Abu Dhabi , near coriche area. I do not know much about Abu Dhabi. Can anyone kindly help me guide through considering below points:

-> Family: 3 People (Me Wife & Son) - Son studying in Grade 2 in RAK.
-> Interested in 1 BHK with 2 Bathrooms 40 - 45 k.
-> Which School to look for and should be near. I have a car, so i can drive to office.
-> I will prefer rent property near park and not very isolated place.

Can anyone assist.


----------



## nikhilnag

Dear All

I am getting a job in Abu Dhabi , near coriche area. I do not know much about Abu Dhabi. Can anyone kindly help me guide through considering below points:

-> Family: 3 People (Me Wife & Son) - Son studying in Grade 2 in RAK.
-> Interested in 1 BHK with 2 Bathrooms 40 - 45 k.
-> Which School to look for and should be near. I have a car, so i can drive to office.
-> I will prefer rent property near park and not very isolated place.

Can anyone assist.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Try posting in the Abu Dhabi Forum ?


----------



## Malbec

authority job said:


> really useful discussion. i want to know schools are open or not?


Closed. Will most probably reopen from next academic year.


----------



## GEOFFO

Hello i’m new here.

Are the private schools defined by area ? 
Can i live in the Marina & put my child in a school in Downtown for example?


----------



## Stevesolar

GEOFFO said:


> Hello i’m new here.
> 
> Are the private schools defined by area ?
> Can i live in the Marina & put my child in a school in Downtown for example?


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
You can place your child in whatever school will accept them
However - just be careful of travel times between home and school if you are taking them yourself.
If you intend to use school transport - check that school operates transport in area you intend to live - but also check the pickup time relative to school start time.
Sometimes kids would be collected 11/2 to 2 hours before school start time - which just makes a very long day for the kids!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## GEOFFO

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> You can place your child in whatever school will accept them
> However - just be careful of travel times between home and school if you are taking them yourself.
> If you intend to use school transport - check that school operates transport in area you intend to live - but also check the pickup time relative to school start time.
> Sometimes kids would be collected 11/2 to 2 hours before school start time - which just makes a very long day for the kids!
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve,
Thanks for the info.
Very informative.
Cheers, Geoffo


----------



## nemopd

Hi everyone,
Firstly apologies, very new to this site and how it works so excuse me if this has already been asked.

We are looking to move to Dubai for a work opportunity that has appeared. I have two children aged 5 & 2 and am keen to know the best British schools and also what areas you recommend to live for families. Understand traffic and travel times can vary massively so would like to know what locations would be best to be in for the best schools.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Stevesolar

nemopd said:


> Hi everyone,
> Firstly apologies, very new to this site and how it works so excuse me if this has already been asked.
> 
> We are looking to move to Dubai for a work opportunity that has appeared. I have two children aged 5 & 2 and am keen to know the best British schools and also what areas you recommend to live for families. Understand traffic and travel times can vary massively so would like to know what locations would be best to be in for the best schools.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hi,
Define best?
Firstly - does your eldest child go to a UK state school or a fee paying private school?
All British curriculum schools in Dubai are fee paying - some are exactly like free state schools in the UK whilst others are just like UK private schools (and have entrance exams and interviews -to select the kids that can handle the school and fit in with the other kids)
Fees vary enormously, as well as the quality of the teaching and the facilities.
Class sizes in the schools that are like UK state schools will be 28-30 pupils with a teacher plus teaching assistant in the class - often the teachers are very young and newly qualified - with little teaching experience - especially with such a diverse range of pupil nationalities.
Also the parents in these types of schools can be very demanding - as they often don’t understand that their kids are actually going to the equivalent of a UK state school - they think that because they are paying for their kids education that they are sending their kids to a posh private school!
Class sizes in the schools that are like UK private schools will be around 16 pupils with just a fully qualified teacher - who will normally have a good record of teaching in similar schools around the world.
So - you first need to decide which type of school you prefer.
All Dubai private schools are regularly inspected by KHDA and their website publishes the reports - that can be sorted by school curriculum type, fee range and inspection report grade etc.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ashu.g

Hi everyone,

We are planning to relocate to Dubai. I would like to know about the ICSE schools in Dubai for Grade 8. Any idea about JSS International and Ambassador School?

Excuse me if this question is repeated on this forum. I am new here.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunder

ashu.g said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are planning to relocate to Dubai. I would like to know about the ICSE schools in Dubai for Grade 8. Any idea about JSS International and Ambassador School?
> 
> Excuse me if this question is repeated on this forum. I am new here.
> Thanks in advance.


JSS is good, please check KHDA website for ratings.. If your budget is not tight, I would recommend Gems Modern.


----------



## ashu.g

Sunder said:


> JSS is good, please check KHDA website for ratings.. If your budget is not tight, I would recommend Gems Modern.


Thank you so much for the reply. I have been checking the ratings and knew about Gems Modern, just wanted a review of these two schools too. Thanks once again.


----------



## Sunder

ashu.g said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. I have been checking the ratings and knew about Gems Modern, just wanted a review of these two schools too. Thanks once again.


You're most welcome... my kid goes to Gems modern and its excellent I must say.


----------



## Rbi

Hi, we are moving to Dubai from India and I am looking for guidance on good CBSE schools for my 9 yr old son for 5th grade.


----------



## Lalelo

Hello,

We are planning to move to Dubai from The Netherlands. We have 2 kids ages 11 and 8 and would like to know how the schoolsystem works in Dubai. International schools that follow the European system of specifically the Dutch? What are the fees estimated? And is it difficult to get led in io are there waiting lists? What period of time would you recommend to sign the kids up in advance of relocation?

Thanks in advance!


----------

